# KOREA | Urban Transport Compilation



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

sterlinglush said:


> Ruready: thanks for the info; that's great! Here's a link to the Monorail Society news archives where I first read about the proposed Sokcho (Seoraksan area) monorail:
> 
> http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/archive012508.html
> 
> However, the link from there to the project page itself is broken. This probably means the project has been scrapped. (That seems to happen a lot with monorail projects.)


I thought Sokcho is Seocho-Gu in Gang-nam cause I've never heard of Sokcho monorail project. Some results from web-searching say Sokcho monorail project is..... I don't know where it is. The only news about it is this. In short if Sokcho monorail would be built, K-AGT will be suitable to this line. No further information about this project.




> It's a shame the proposed Gangnam monorail project in Seoul was dropped. That area is congested and densely populated, and some type of circulator would have been very useful.


But the result of economic evaluation was not good enough to move ahead with the project.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*BUSAN SUBWAY*



















































































all photos from overroad89


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*DAEGU SUBWAY*



























































































all photos from overroad89


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great pics! THX! 
The more, coz there are so little metro pics from Korea!


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

Anything about North Korea? That should be interesting.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Some of Seoul Metro Trains

*High Quality*






*Low Quality*
if above link doesn't work, try this. (when I tried to see it on Firefox, it didn't work)










> Anything about North Korea? That should be interesting.


I don't know well about North Korea metro. But I will try to search it later.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

urbanfan89 said:


> Anything about North Korea? That should be interesting.


Pyongyang has trams, trolleybuses and two metro lines. Pyongyang-Metro.com has as much detail as anyone has been able to piece together.

FarRail Tours, a German company which runs railfan tours to various unusual destinations, including North Korea, has some photo galleries showing metro trains, trams and trolleybuses in Pyongyang.

Chongjin reportedly has a tramway, while several towns and cities are known to have trolleybus systems, including Wonsan and Sinuiji.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Seoul Metro





































images from [email protected]


















































































images from [email protected]


----------



## pjk13 (May 8, 2008)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Pyongyang has trams, trolleybuses and two metro lines. Pyongyang-Metro.com has as much detail as anyone has been able to piece together.
> 
> FarRail Tours, a German company which runs railfan tours to various unusual destinations, including North Korea, has some photo galleries showing metro trains, trams and trolleybuses in Pyongyang.
> 
> Chongjin reportedly has a tramway, while several towns and cities are known to have trolleybus systems, including Wonsan and Sinuiji.



Please, they let's give photo korean tramway


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

pjk13 said:


> Please, they let's give photo korean tramway


Unfortunately No tram or tramway in South Korea since 1968. Now Ul-San Metropolitan City has a plan to build tram-type LRT.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*TEC trial run*


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Metro*









image from [email protected]


















images from [email protected]









image from [email protected]


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*SEOUL METRO TRAINS*



















































































all images from skyski62


----------



## pjk13 (May 8, 2008)

ruready1000 said:


> Unfortunately No tram or tramway in South Korea since 1968. Now Ul-San Metropolitan City has a plan to build tram-type LRT.


Unfortunately, everywhere I searched
Now, I know already
Trams are on north only
But, this is foreign country


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeong-ui Line*

After double-tracking and electrifying, Gyeong-ui Line will be opned in June, 2009. 

_Gyeong-Ui line (total length = 48.6km)
Phase 1 : Musan to Seongsan (Length = 40.6km), to be opened in June, 2009
Phase 2 : Seongsan to Yongsan, to be opened in 2012_


*Route Map*










* typo error : Youngsan -> Yongsan



*New Train for Gyeong-ui Line*









































































images from trainstory.net


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Metro*






































images from 01160ui


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Metro (Bundang Line)*

































































images from 01160ui


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*More Reserved Seating on Subways*



> Seoul subways will have more reserved seats from March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*All Seoul Subway Stations to Have Safety Doors*



> Seoul City said Monday that it will set up protective screen doors on platforms of every subway station by the end of this year ― to prevent falls and suicide attempts and to improve air quality ― one year sooner than its previous plan.
> 
> The city government has allotted 199 billion won for the project. The plan change has come after four people were run over by subway trains and died Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Are there rally that many suicide attempts? It looks like Seol citizens were very depressed.
How many cases d'u have in a year?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Are there rally that many suicide attempts? It looks like Seol citizens were very depressed.
> How many cases d'u have in a year?


Suicide is one of the serious problems in korea. But suicide in subway is very small portion of total suicide.(Of course it doesn't mean you don't need to prevent suicide in subway.)

According to government source :

*Total Suicide*

YEAR PERSON _(per 100,000 people)_
2000 6,460 _(14.6)_
2001 6,933 _(15.5)_
2002 8,631 _(19.1)_
2003 10,932 _(24)_
2004 11,523 _(25.2)_
2005 12,047 _(26.1)_
2006 10,688 _(23)_
2007 12,174 _(24.8)_

*Accidents by subway*

YEAR/Total/by careless/by suicide try 
2004 55 7 48
2005 69 9 60
2006 58  8 50
2007 63 6 57
2008 27 3 24
_* 2008 = January to August_

Jan, 2004 to August, 2008 : Total 272, dead 170 wounded 102


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Well, that's pretty many ppl!
I would have never thought about 50-60 persons dying on metro tracks every year!
I thought it's like 3 maybe 5 in a year.

Will the prevention method be the "full screen doors" or only the "half" as in some metro systems??


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Well, that's pretty many ppl!
> I would have never thought about 50-60 persons dying on metro tracks every year!
> I thought it's like 3 maybe 5 in a year.
> 
> Will the prevention method be the "full screen doors" or only the "half" as in some metro systems??


I don't know exactly but, as far as I know, most of screen doors in korea are full screen door type, so I think it will be the same. 

_(About some statistics I got wrong figures, more precisely about titiles. It was accidents in subways, not death in subways. I edited it.)_


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*METRO 9 construction pictures*


Express Bus Terminal Station
























































Sin Nonhyeon Station














































all images from ohla


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great! It will be opened soon right? I mean the 1st phase of line 9.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's some trivia: Line 9 is actually run by a consortium led by Veolia Transport Services ;p


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

> Great! It will be opened soon right? I mean the 1st phase of line 9.


You're right. Metro 9 will be opened in May this year.




> Here's some trivia: Line 9 is actually run by a consortium led by Veolia Transport Services ;p


Yes, Metro 9 will be operated by Veolia(80%) and Rotem(20%) consortium for 10 years. 



The operation Seoul subway system's line 9

Veolia Transport has won a 10-year contract to operate Seoul subway system's line 9, to be inaugurated in 2009.

The contract has been signed between the franchisee, SML9* (Seoul Metro Line 9), to which the City of Seoul has awarded the contract to build and operate this new line, and Southlink 9 Company Limited, an operating company 80%-held by Veolia Transport Korea and 20% by Korea's ROTEM group, a subsidiary of HYUNDAI Motors. Veolia Transport will recruit and train 550 people under this contract. The cumulative revenue for Veolia Transport is expected at approximately €507 million.

The 25-km Line 9, now under construction, will cross Seoul, linking the Gangnam district southeast of the city to Kimpo Airport in the west. It will have 25 stations and is scheduled to carry 760,000 passengers daily by 2013.

source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Tire-Wheeled LRT for Ban-song Line*

There was trial run event for New Tire-Wheeled LRT in 8th April, 2009.
This train will run on Ban-song line, which is scheduled to be opened next year. Ban-song line, an extension of Busan Subway Line 3,will be the first tire-wheeled LRT line in korea. This train is based on K-AGT, a project led by KRRI in cooperation with 30 entities.




























































more images
http://cfs10.tistory.com/original/3/tistory/2009/04/09/20/02/49ddd5bd6227e
http://cfs10.tistory.com/original/19/tistory/2009/04/09/20/02/49ddd5be7a80d
http://cfs10.tistory.com/original/4/tistory/2009/04/09/20/02/49ddd5bf6bc58
http://cfs10.tistory.com/original/24/tistory/2009/04/09/20/02/49ddd5c050d88
http://cfs10.tistory.com/original/4/tistory/2009/04/09/20/02/49ddd5c142a81




> *K-AGT*
> 
> Korea became the fourth nation to develop AGT system, a driverless, rubber-tire-wheeled train, when KRRI succeeded in the development after working from 1999 to 2005 in cooperation with around 50 industrial, academic, and research entities, under the goal of developing a Korean light rail transit which is reliable, safe, and ecomnomical. THe transit has completed trial run of 100,000 km on the comprehensive trial track in the city of Gyong-san, Gyeong-bu, beginning in 2004 and ending in November 2008.
> The light rail trainsit developed by KRRI has the maximum speed of 70km/h, and each car can carry an average of 57, and the maximum of 100 people. It is a large composite system composded of DC 750V side electric supply system, driverless signal control system, and light-structure track construction. The completed system has low operation/maintenance cost, and the constructio of the tracks cost USD 23-39 million which is relatively cheap, considering that it is 40-50% of the cost of the tracks for the subway system, which is USD55-78 million.
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ride on new subway line to cost 900 won*

Subway line No. 9, slated to launch in late May, will tentatively charge the standard 900 won ($0.65) for a ride despite opposition from the operating company, the Seoul Metropolitan Government said.

The 25.5-kilometer (15.8-mile) line will link Nonhyeon in southern Seoul and Gimpo in western Seoul, where Gimpo Airport is located. The route will also pass through Dangsan, Yeouido, Noryangjin, Dongjak and Gangnam Express Bus Terminal. An express train that takes 30 minutes to get from southern Seoul to Gimpo Airport will also be running. Under Seoul’s current public transportation fee system, a combined traveling distance of 10 kilometers by bus and subway costs 900 won. An additional fee of 100 won is added on for every extra 5 kilometers.

However, Metro 9, the private operator of the subway line, has proposed a basic fee of 1,582 won, citing inflation and a smaller number of passengers compared with other lines.

source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daejeon Subway*


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gwangju Subway*







Daejeon and Gwangju subway trains look similar because both are based on korean standard middle-weight EMU.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Construction work for Incheon Maglev will begin July*



> KICTEP(Korea Institute for Construction&Technology Evaluation and Planning )said construction work for the showcase route for the Urban Magnetic Levitation Train Project begins July.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


About Incheon Maglev

Thinking that it's a chance to expand urban network with government's aid, many big cities in korea such as Daegu, Daejeon, Gwangju, Incheon, wanted to be the showcase city for the Urban Magnetic Levitation Train Project, but finally Incheon won this project.










_the three designs proposed._












_the final design _


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daejeon Subway*














































































































images from overroad89


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gwangju Subway*









































































































































images from overroad89


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway Naeng-Jeong Station*























































more images
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/17/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f4dd35c9
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/23/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f5099f37
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/17/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f528882b
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/15/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f546ea6d
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/31/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f562f2c7
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/12/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f57a8afb
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/4/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f58c11cb
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/28/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f5acc2d9
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/30/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f5c189fa
http://cfs12.tistory.com/image/29/tistory/2008/10/25/23/38/49032f5dcb0ac

all images from subit


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ui-Sinseol LRT to start construction next month*

Seoul City Government announced the construction for Ui-Sinseol LRT will begin next month. Ui-Trance, the company in charge with Ui-Sinseol LRT project, had difficulty to fund this project because of global financial crisis but Seoul City Government, in order to solve traffic problem, decided to put city's money on this project priorly.

source


*Ui-Sinseol LRT*










The first-ever light rail transit network to be built in Seoul with completion slated for 2013, the UI-Sinseol light rail transit network with 13 stations and one transit base will span a total of 11.4 km between Samyang Intersection, Jeongneung, Arirang Uphill Path and Sungshin Women’s University stations. Based on the BTO (Build-Transfer-Operation) method, the project will allow the city of Seoul to take over ownership of the light rail transit system once it is completed, but its operating rights will be held by a private business for the first 30 years.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*New Train for Seoul Subway Line 3*

Seoul Subway Line 3 has been operating a total of 480 subway cars, of which an estimated 340 cars will have to be switched with new ones as they come to the retirement age of 25 years from 2009 to 2010.

The debut date of new train is not decided but it would be on May or June, 2009.




































images from msg90ss





































images from shininsub22


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Cool pics. Those rakes seem to have awesome space inside.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

those new cars looks very cute.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*More images of new train for Seoul Subway Line 3*









new and old train









new train









interior









interior









automated doors between cars









interior









LCD Route Map

all images from newsis


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Pusan Subway*

Pusan Subway Line 1












Pusan Subway Line 2







Pusan Subway Line 3


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daegu Subway*

Daegu Subway Line 1







Daegu Subway Line 2


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway*


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*First Day of Seoul Subway Line 9 Trial Run for Residents*














































































































images from cafe.daum.net/gotoalpha


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9*


Free Trial Rides for The Public







According to some news, Seoul Subway Line 9 will open in June, not in May because Seoul City Government and Metro 9 coporation can't agree on fares till now. Seoul City Goverment offered 1000 Won( 900 Won if you use Transpotation Card) but Metro 9 coporation wanted 1582 Won. In case of not being able to make an agreenment, Seoul City Government said, they will make an effort to open the subway in the late of May, with the fee(1000 Won) projected by Seoul City Government and keep negotiating.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Incheon Subway Line 1 Songdo Extension*

Incheon Subway Line 1 is the first of three planned subway lines for the South Korean city of Incheon. The line 1, current 23km long, will be extended with six stations to Songdo International City, the new high-tech business complex and Free Economic Zone in Incheon Metropolitan City. So the total length of Incheon Subway Line 1 will be 29.5Km.(23km + 6.5km) This extension section is scheduled to open in first day of June, 2009.

Stations added ( 6 stations )
Int'l Business district, Central Park, Univ. of Incheon, BIT Zone, Technopark, Campus Town.









































































images from cafe.daum.net/kicha


----------



## Nozumi 300 (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice videos, I'm suprised that the anouncements are in Japanese and Mandarin.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nozumi 300 said:


> Nice videos, I'm suprised that the anouncements are in Japanese and Mandarin.


Yeah, Busan Subway is the only subway in Korea which does announcements in 4 languages: Korean, English, Japanese, Chinese. Other than Pusan, announcements in most subways are Korean and English.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*All Metro Stations in Seoul to Have Screen Doors This Year*



> All metro stations in Seoul will have platform screen doors by the end of the year, Seoul City said Tuesday.
> 
> So far, the doors have been installed at 92 stations in total, but installations at the remaining 173 stations have been delayed for budgetary reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*'Elevators, Not Lifts, Needed for Disabled at Metro Stations'*




> The nation's human rights agency said that motor-driven ``wheelchair stair lifts'' at metro stations, which physically disabled people use to move up and down stairs, only embarrass them and cause accidents. Therefore, the government and subway authorities should install more ``elevators'' instead, the National Human Rights Commission said Monday.
> 
> It sent the recommendation to the Ministry of Health, Welfare and Family Affairs and other related ministries and agencies, saying the stair lifts are of little help.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*More Bus Information Boards to Be Installed*




> Passengers of the Seoul Metro will soon be able to check bus transfer information in subway stations.
> 
> The Seoul Metropolitan Government on Sunday announced, "For the convenience of citizens who transfer from subway to bus, we plan to install eight bus information boards in Seoul Station and the Gwanghwamun Station by September of this year. We plan to expand the number of boards in the stations with greater demand for transfers to buses."
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway 9 from Tv Clips*


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

delete


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gwangmyeong Station*


Gwangmyeong Station is a train station in Gwangmyeong, South Korea. It is on the national high-speed KTX railway network, 22km south of Seoul Station. The location of Gwangmyeong Station was finalised on October 14, 1994, though construction did not begin until December 1999. The planned name of "Namseoul Station" (literally meaning South Seoul Station) was changed to "Gwangmyeong Station" on August 28, 2000 and the station building was completed on March 27, 2004. The station opened on April 1, 2004 for KTX trains and the Yongsan-Gwangmyeong Shuttle on Line 1 began operating on December 15, 2006. source

When this station was completed there was no shuttle train, but for the convenience of seoul residents nearby south of Han River and Gwangmyeong, the flatform for shuttle train was installed later. Yongsan-Gwangmyeong Shuttle was originally 1 train with 10 cars, but due to low demands it was reduced to 1 train with 4 cars in Dec, 2008 and the route also was reduced to Yeongdeungpo-Gwangmyeong from Yongsan-Gwangmyeong.

*Yeongdeungpo-Gwangmyeong Shuttle Route*

Yeongdeungpo - Sindorim - Guro - Gasan Digital Complex - Doksan - Geumcheongu-office - Gwangmyeong














































images from tearextra


*Satallite Image*










from map.daum.net


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9*




















http://cfs15.tistory.com/original/20/tistory/2009/05/13/22/36/4a0acce66f7d2
http://cfs15.tistory.com/original/22/tistory/2009/05/13/22/36/4a0acce9f1a5b
http://cfs15.tistory.com/original/36/tistory/2009/05/13/22/36/4a0acceba0211

images from seoul0015


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

^^Beautiful stations, especially the KTX one. So the southern extension of the HSL is under construction now, which will finally link Seoul and Busan with high speed rail?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

hoosier said:


> ^^Beautiful stations, especially the KTX one. So the southern extension of the HSL is under construction now, which will finally link Seoul and Busan with high speed rail?


Yes. Daegu-Pusan section will be completed by the end of 2010, then Seoul-Pusan will be linked by high speed rail.


----------



## Taiwan Junior (Jan 10, 2005)

ruready1000 said:


> *Gwangju Subway*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be curious about these photos：If the main theme of those public decorations (or just during the period of special exhibition ?!) in subway station is related to the Gwangju Incident which had broken out in May, 1980 ?!


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

The stations look very clean and tidy. Is it always like that? Do they employ a lot of cleaning staff or are public places in South Korea in general so clean?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Taiwan Junior said:


> Be curious about these photos：If the main theme of those public decorations (or just during the period of special exhibition ?!) in subway station is related to the Gwangju Incident which had broken out in May, 1980 ?!


Not all of the pictures are related to May 18.











This station(Culture Complex station) has a hall that's related to May 18.











This station (Geumnamno5-ga station) is related to Gwangju Student Independece Movement











This station (KimDaeJung Convention Center station) has Human Right Theme Hall.

And other station in the pictures have several theme halls seperately.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daegu Monorail Car Model to Be Chosen in Poll*



> By Peter Hong
> Korea Times Intern
> 
> Citizens of Daegu will select their favorite model of monorail cars that will be introduced in June, 2014, for the new third line of the city's metro system.
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway line No. 9 won’t be opening on schedule*




> Just two days before the planned opening of subway line No. 9, the Seoul Metropolitan Government delayed operation due to technical issues related to a transportation card reader.
> 
> In an unusually abrupt announcement, the city said yesterday it will postpone operation of the subway line, which was originally scheduled to begin service tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway *




















images from king109kr


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line3 New Train Trial Run*






































images from rhgkstmd305


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway to Allow Bikes on Board *



> Cyclists can use the subway with their bicycles from October. The Seoul Metropolitan Government on Sunday said it is discussing placing carriages for bicycle riders on subway lines no.1-8 with Seoul Metro and Seoul Metropolitan Rapid Transit Corporation.
> 
> The city government will operate the system on a trial basis first. For the first three months from October, bike riders will be allowed to take bicycles into the first or last carriages only on Sundays and holidays, and for the next three months on weekends and holidays. It will be possible every day from April next year, though there may be no-bicycle cars during the rush hour.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Double-Track Railway Opens on Gyeongui Line*



> A double-track railway opened Wednesday on the Gyeongui Line, one of the oldest railway lines in Korea, connecting Munsan just north of Seoul to Sangam DMC or Digital Media City in northwestern Seoul. It took nine years and seven months to complete the 40.6 km line, while a final portion connecting to the Yongsan station will be ready by 2012.
> 
> The Gyeongui Line prior to the division of Korea linked Seoul to Pyongyang and Sinuiju in what is now North Korea. The southern end connected with the Gyeongbu Line to Busan and the northern tip linked to the South Manchuria Railway. Trains on the new railway will be operated in both directions every 10 to 15 minutes providing residents on the outskirts of Seoul faster access to the city.
> 
> source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongui Line Openning Day*















































images from modernday


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ilsan Station in Gyeongui Line*











http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2609/3688619040_e35bbdc829_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3622/3688619144_991839093e_o.jpg

photos from 써니즘 at dc


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 3 New Train in Service*

Seoul Subway Line 3 has been operating a total of 480 subway cars, of which an estimated 340 cars will have to be switched with new ones as they come to the retirement age of 25 years from 2009 to 2010.


New Train in Service





































images from rhgkstmd305


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*A crane collapse paralyzes north Seoul train lines*




> A crane at a construction site collapsed yesterday, crushing railways in northwestern Seoul, completely paralyzing the operations of the Gyeongbu and Gyeongui lines for over two hours and causing commuting nightmares for people who had booked tickets for trains passing through Seoul Station.
> 
> The crane operator died after being transported to a nearby hospital. No other casualties were reported.
> 
> ...





> _staffs are clearing the crane debris on the lane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongui Line Video*

Gyeongui Line was integrated with the Seoul Subway system on July 1, 2009, so Commuter Train was reduced to Munsan to Imjingang, with some to Dorasan.

_Commuter Train (DMU type)_







_Gyeongui Line Train (EMU type)_


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gwangju Subway May 18 Thema Train*


Exterior of May 18 Thema Train





































images from modernday


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Shin-Jeong Subway Train Basement*


Shin-Jeong subway train basement was built for the repairment and maintenance of Seoul Metro's Line 2 trains. When Seoul Metro planed to extend the basement, residents argued that it would prevent the development of neighboring locations. So Seoul Metro decided to build apartments and elementrary school on the basement.









_Apartment on the basement_









_Basement_
more images of Shin-Jeong Basement









_Class 2000 GEC EMU_









_Line 2 new train_

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2563/3716389029_d419d89254_o.jpg
_101 trainset, first EMU train in Korea, preserved in the basement. This train was imported from Hitachi in Japan and preserved in the basement after retirement. _ more images of 101 trainset 01, 02.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2489/3716256967_7a20896991_o.jpg
_Driver's cab of 101 trainset_

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2481/3716257241_64af6558ba_o.jpg
_Interior of 101 trainset_

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/3716257603_cd81a29b91_o.jpg
_201 trainset, first train of Line 2, preserved in the basement after retirement._ more images of 201 train set


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3431/3716258407_19e41863c3_o.jpg
_Line 2 new train_

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2670/3717070586_050abf928f_o.jpg
_Interior of Line 2 new train_


images from trainstory


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway*










images from LWY at flickr.com









images from LWY at flickr.com

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3571/3431219448_6fa92a75e0_b.jpg
image from benjamin73fr at flickr.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Complimentary T-Money cards for foreign visitors*




> Foreign visitors to Korea will have the chance to experience "T-Money," the pre-paid smart card for all major transportation services around the country, for free as of July 1, industry sources said yesterday.
> 
> According to KT Corp. and Korea Smart Card Co., foreign visitors can receive the T-money card for free and it could also be used for the international cabs operated by the Seoul City government. The companies said they are passing out the cards at the Incheon International Airport and the Gimpo International Airport. The complimentary service will be running until the end of June 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bus Users Outnumber Subway Commuters*




> By Park Si-soo
> Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway to Save Millions of Dollars with RFID Ticketing Technology from STMicroelectronics*




> Reusable RFID Single-Journey Ticket system will eliminate 450 million paper tickets each year
> 
> GENEVA, July 8 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- The world's first RFID-based scheme for single-journey reusable ticketing in mass transportation has recently gone live in Seoul, South Korea, and is expected to save some 3 billion Won (over US$2.4 million) per year using a robust solution based on RFID technology from STMicroelectronics (NYSE: STM), a leading developer of RFID chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

* Seoul Buses: 60 Years of Ups and Downs*




> By Kim Se-jeong
> Staff Reporter
> 
> Metropolitan Seoul buses this year celebrate their 60th birthday. Buses in Seoul have been on a roller coaster, going thorough ups and downs in modern Korean history.
> ...


This news doesn't match with ' Bus Users Outnumber Subway Commuters ' news above. um..


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gimpo LRT construction approved*










Gimpo LRT, 25km-long and 10 stations between Gimpo(Gimpo new town) and Gimpo Airport, was approved by government in 15 June. All station will be elevated, expect for Gimpo Airport station built underground, where passengers would be possible to transfer to Line 5, Line 9, A'REX(Incheon Airport Rail) and Soseo-Daegok Line (expected to open in 2015). LRT train will be non-manned automatic system. Total cost estimated is approximately 1 billion dollars (1.18 thrillion won).



> 김포신도시와 김포공항을 잇는 김포 경전철이 2013년 완공된다.
> 
> 국토해양부는 ‘경기도 도시철도 기본계획 김포편’을 15일 확정, 고시한다고 14일 밝혔다. 노선은 김포 한강신도시에서 걸포, 북변, 사우, 풍무와 고촌을 지나 김포공항역까지 25㎞에 이른다. 이 구간에는 모두 10개 정류장이 들어선다. 2010년 착공돼 2013년 개통되며 사업비 1조 1863억원은 모두 한강신도시 사업시행자가 부담한다.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daegu Monorail Car Model Chosen / Ground-Breaking Ceremony Will Be Held On 24 June. *



> *Daegu Monorail Car Model to Be Chosen in Poll*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Daegu Monorail Car Model Chosen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *A ceremonial ground-breaking for Daegu Monorail will be held on June 24, 2009.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Guk-Su Station on Jung-Ang Line*

































































images from shininsub22


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 will open on July 24*


Seoul Subway Line 9, its openning delayed due to technical problems related to fare collection system when transfering, will open on July 24 after solving the problems.

The 25.5-kilometer (15.8-mile) line links Nonhyeon-dong in southern Seoul and Gimpo in western Seoul, where Gimpo International Airport is located. The route will also pass through Dangsan, Yeouido, Noryangjin, Dongjak and the Gangnam Express Bus Terminal stations. An express train that takes 20 minutes to get from Sinnonhyeon to Gimpo airport will also run.










Metro 9 Site (korean only) : http://www.metro9.co.kr
Seoul Subway Routemap (english) : http://www.seoulmetro.co.kr/station/eng/linemap.action


----------



## lexovator_mhjpn (Dec 7, 2008)

ruready1000 said:


> *Seoul Subway Line 9 will open on June 24*
> 
> 
> Seoul Subway Line 9, its openning delayed due to technical problems related to fare collection system when transfering, will open on June 24 after solving the problems.
> ...


Isn't it past June 24?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

lexovator_mhjpn said:


> Isn't it past June 24?


Ah, sorry. It's July 24. 
I will edit it. Thanks.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway Line 9 to Open Friday*




> The ninth subway line linking Gimpo Airport and Gangnam in southern Seoul will open at 7:00 pm, Friday, the Seoul Metropolitan Government said Monday. It comes after repeated delays due to technical problems.
> 
> ``With all the problems involving fare correction programs fixed and all safety issues cleared, we've decided to open the new line on July 24,'' the city said in a statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 Preview*































































































































images from newsis.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway line No. 9 runs from today*




> Seoul City's subway line No. 9, otherwise known as the gold line, will start running today from 7 a.m., connecting Gimpo International Airport with Gangnam.
> 
> The segment that opens today runs from Gimpo Airport to Shin Nonhyeon Station.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line No.9*
































































images from newsis.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 More Photos*



























































































images from so6198


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful stations and trains. Congrats Seoul!


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

hoosier said:


> Beautiful stations and trains. Congrats Seoul!


Thanks for your comment, even if I don't live in Seoul.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9*














































images from denny1 at blog.naver.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul City Tour Bus*

About seoul city tour bus (english)
Seoul city tour bus official site (english)




















images from kdw0313


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*New Transfer Center at Seoul Station*

A new trasfer center for public transportation opened on July 25 in front of Seoul station. This center aims to reduce traffic congestion around Seoul station and make easier transfer between Buses and Subways. There are 9 bus stops and 2 taxi stops around Seoul station and it's expected to reduce transferring time from 10 minute to 3 minute.
location of each stops and bus number at each stops.(korean)










Bus stops between Seoul station and Daewoo Building (the red one on the right)


Bus stops



Bus stops


A gateway connected directly to Seoul Subway Line 1 and Line 4. all images from korail5078




Bus stops and Bus Arriving Information on LCD


Bus stops


The glasses of bus stops are transparent on day but at night it display several information such as news, weather, images etc. all images from dhwlswn5869


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Nokdong Station On Gwangju Subway*

I'd posted about Nokdong station before, but I would like to post it again.










Nokdong station located in Gwangju Subway Train Basement



Rope type platform screen door on Nokdong station. It's being shut when there's no train. 
In case of emergency, the rope is automatically or manually up by the weight installed in Lift Unit. 



A train is approching Nokdong station from the train basement.



A train is entering Nokdong station.



A train on the platform. It will load passengers and go out from the platform to the direction entered.



Rope is up when a train enters and opens door.



A train is departing from station.

images from ds8789


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 2, 3*










A Train on Subway Line 2 around National Assembly









A New train on Subway Line 3

images from dhwlswn5869


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

_Isu Station, Seoul Subway Line 7_






_Bus Arrival Information System installed on subway station_


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway to Allow Bicycles on Board*



> By Kwon Mee-yoo
> Staff Reporter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 3 Trains*































_old and new trains_

images from ds8789


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway Line 1 Train Basement*










_Busan subway line 1 train basement and express buses on Nopo-dong express bus terminal_










_Busan subway line 1 train basement and express buses on Nopo-dong express bus terminal_










_Busan subway line 1 train basement_

images from kdw0313


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Underground High-Speed Internet: Testing WiMAX in Seoul Subways*



> SEOUL, South Korea—Here in the U.S., ultrafast "4G" WiMAX mobile networks and their promise of rip-roaring speeds and anywhere accessibility are still the stuff of legend—distant dreams for consumers saddled by the subpar service of most 3G networks. Sure, Clearwire has installed the technology, which combines the speed of Wi-Fi with the accessibility of mobile networks, in test cities such as Baltimore and Atlanta, but few customers have bothered to check out the next-gen networks, and even fewer devices actually support them. So it's something of an eye-opener to get a firsthand look at a location where WiMAX networks are up and running to their full potential: Seoul.
> 
> The South Korean capital is blanketed with mobile WiMAX coverage (although the Koreans call it WiBro—short for "wireless broadband"). This means that there is nary a nook or cranny that, given the right hardware, can't handle a device's heaviest broadband demands. And that includes the city's sprawling subway system (surprising, since subways in most American cities are notorious cellular dead zones). In the subway here, WiBro antennas are spread out at 300- to 400-meter intervals in the tunnels and at the stations. It was here that we surfed the Web on WiMAX-enabled laptops (the connection came to an off-the-shelf netbook, courtesy of a WiBro USB modem) while sitting sandwiched between commuters.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subways Have a Few Downsides*



> Park Geum-seong is tired of the long walks to the end of the subway station platform.
> 
> The 75-year-old waits patiently on the Yaksu subway platform with his wife, but they have been pushed to the end of the deserted corridor just so they could reach the elevator.
> 
> ...


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

^^I'm jealous of the 4G network...does it really work as well as the article says? Is it free to use?

I didn't know 4 companies operated the Seoul Metro system; for that reason, how accurate are the ridership numbers posted over the past few days? Do it double count people transferring from a different companies line?

By the way, referring to the above article, the Tokyo subway is now controlled by one company (Tokyo Metro absorbed Toei recently) and there is plenty of English (and Korean) written on signs here.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> ^^I'm jealous of the 4G network...does it really work as well as the article says? Is it free to use?


I've searched some bolgs and many of peoples say it works well. And of it's not free of course. You have to sign up some service to use it.



> I didn't know 4 companies operated the Seoul Metro system; for that reason, how accurate are the ridership numbers posted over the past few days? Do it double count people transferring from a different companies line?


Even if the Seoul Metro are operated by four companies, Seoul Metropolitan Area has an integrated fare system for public transportation. About ridership every companies provides on-boarding and off-boarding numbers, but Seoul Metro co.(Line1~Line4), including on-boarding and off-boarding numbers,, offers transferring numbers too and adds it to the ridership.



> By the way, referring to the above article, the Tokyo subway is now controlled by one company (Tokyo Metro absorbed Toei recently) and there is plenty of English (and Korean) written on signs here.


Yeah my experience says the same thing. I had no problem to use the subway in Japan even if I don't know Japanese.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Annual Ridership*









_Line 1 ~ Line 4 includes on-boarding + transferring, Line 5~ Line 8 includes only on-boarding. 
Line 9 opened this year, so no data is available._










_This data includes on-boarding only. 
Janghang Line opened Dec. 15, 2008, so it shows low figures.
_


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daily Ridership on Each Station (2008)*





































_All of this data includes on-boarding + transferring._


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daily Ridership on Each Station (2008)*


















































































_This data includes on-boarding only._


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Geumcheon-gu Office Station*

Geumcheon-gu office station, formerly Siheung station, is the junction where Gyeongbu conventional railway and Gyeongbu high-speed railway is divided. The name of station was changed, when Geumcheon-gu office was built nearby Siheung station, from Siheung station to Geumcheon-gu office. Trains of Seoul subway Line 1 and Gwangmyeong shuttle stop at this station but other trains are just passing by.









_Geumcheon-gu office station_









_Platform for subway_









_Tracks in the direction of Seoul_









_Gwangmyeong Shuttle train on platform_









_KTX is passing by_









_Mugunghwa class train is passing by_









_Gwangmyeong shuttle train is entering underground high-speed track, which is linked to Gwangmyeong KTX station. On the left is Gyeongbu conventional railway track._ 









Seoul subway Line 1 train is arriving.

images from railroad


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Watch your step, Seoul wants you walking right*



> It’s just a step to the right, or so Seoul Metropolitan Government thinks.
> 
> Signs encouraging people to walk on the right on escalators and moving walkways in the capital’s subway system will displayed as part of a City Hall campaign starting on Oct. 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway*



















images from titicat at flickr.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway*




























images from titicat at flickr.com


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway*



















images from [email protected]


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Transportation Card to Be Used Nationwide From 2014*



> From 2014, one transportation card will be used for all means of public transportation.
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs said Wednesday that the one-card system will be adopted in five years, enabling holders to use it for subways, buses and railways as well as to pay expressway tolls across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Trains*




























images from 사자나미


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Trains*




























images from 사자나미


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Trains*




























images from 사자나미


----------



## mrmocha413 (Apr 18, 2009)

so impressive!!!!!!


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.railway-technology.com/projects/seoul-metro/



> Seoul Metropolitan Subway, South Korea
> 
> *Key Data*
> Total Number of Lines
> ...


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ruready1000 said:


> *Seoul Subway Annual Ridership (from 2001 to 2008)*


line No.2 is overwhelming still more and more.. stunning..


and,, line No.6 really looks vacant relatively than No.2 actually.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

ruready1000 said:


> *Daily Ridership on Each Station (2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hwajeong is the busiest, unexpected !


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*First Buses On Service*

First buses of this model, made by Hankuk Fiber, arrived at Chungju city last month. 



> THE FEATURES
> 
> - LIGHT WEIGHT COMPLEX BODY
> 
> ...




















































































all photos from jeonnongin


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Namsan Tour Bus*









































































all images from buslife


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan-Gimhae LRT Construction Site*



> The Busan-Gimhae Light Rail Transit (부산-김해경전철) is an light rail transit system under construction between the cities of Busan and Gimhae in South Korea. The line has a planned length of 23.92 km with 18 stations, and a design capacity of 176,000 passengers per day.
> 
> Construction of the line started in February 2006, for completion in April 2011. The line is a joint venture between POSCO and Hyundai Rotem, and has a budget of 9,738 billion won. The line will use a dedicated fleet of trains built by Rotem, a member of Hyundai Motor Group. The fleets will be 2 car train set. The line will be fully automated and will use standard gauge.
> source


Trial Ride on Gimhae LRT










Gimhae LRT Train












Construction Site


















































































images from Gimhae LRT official homepage


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow, the line seems to be pretty advanced, why will it take so long to open it? 2011 is like 2 years still!


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Wow, the line seems to be pretty advanced, why will it take so long to open it? 2011 is like 2 years still!


According to data from website, the estimated schedule is :

2006 : 8%
2007 : 41%
2008 : 68% 
2009 : 86% 
2010 : 96% 
2011 : 100% 

so still remains 14%.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gwangmyeong Shuttle*























































images from korail5148


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway Line 3*





































images from g-rapid


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway Line 3*




























images from g-rapid


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

when will the extension of line 3 be build?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> when will the extension of line 3 be build?


It's scheduled to open next year. Anyway Busan Transportation Corporation decided that they would name the extension of Line 3 ' Busan Subway Line 4'.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Are there plans to extend the Gwangmyeong branch? Or is there so much demand to Gwangmyeong that it was the only station needed?


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

ruready1000 said:


> It's scheduled to open next year. Anyway Busan Transportation Corporation decided that they would name the extension of Line 3 ' Busan Subway Line 4'.


That makes so much more sense to name each line its own number rather than one line number with multiple branches.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

goldbough said:


> Are there plans to extend the Gwangmyeong branch? Or is there so much demand to Gwangmyeong that it was the only station needed?


I don't think there're any plans to extend Gwangmyeong branch. When it first opened the train was 10 cars but it was changed into 4 cars formation because of low demand.


----------



## GL_abxt (Nov 15, 2009)

Strange design, especally the position of the TV.


----------



## ranieri (Aug 28, 2009)

*love that bus*

I was dully imprerssed with seeing this new Hyundai. I love the brand (I own an Accent). I recall riding the 1930's design GM buses when I was a boy in New York City. It was exciting to ride them because they always took us on a visit to family or an adventure to see a movie. Then you'd get on to go home and be safe and sound in your own place. Buses seem to be under-rated and not very well utilized here. In this area we have a bus line, but it is only good for going to a shopping mall. Anyway, I do admire these new buses because of their modern space utilization and design. I feel Hyundai makes a quality product.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

ranieri said:


> I was dully imprerssed with seeing this new Hyundai. I love the brand (I own an Accent). I recall riding the 1930's design GM buses when I was a boy in New York City. It was exciting to ride them because they always took us on a visit to family or an adventure to see a movie. Then you'd get on to go home and be safe and sound in your own place. Buses seem to be under-rated and not very well utilized here. In this area we have a bus line, but it is only good for going to a shopping mall. Anyway, I do admire these new buses because of their modern space utilization and design. I feel Hyundai makes a quality product.


Hyundai paticipated in this project and made the prototype. But the commercial version above is not Hyundai bus, but Hankuk Fiber bus. (Hankuk Fiber was also a participant of this project) Anyway Hyundai would benefit by this project, as a memeber of this project, when they make their own low-floor bus, even if they don't mass-produce this type of bus.


----------



## dmarney (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't like the design, for some reason i prefer box shaped buses, maybe because they're more usual


----------



## ranieri (Aug 28, 2009)

ruready1000 said:


> Hyundai paticipated in this project and made the prototype. But the commercial version above is not Hyundai bus, but Hankuk Fiber bus. (Hankuk Fiber was also a participant of this project) Anyway Hyundai would benefit by this project, as a memeber of this project, when they make their own low-floor bus, even if they don't mass-produce this type of bus.


I have no knowledge of any/many bus manufacturers throughout the world. I know Hyundai is involved in heavy industrial applications and productions. I have not heard of Hankuk Fiber, but I will research it. I like this moulded looking shape because it reminds me of Old-Look GM buses from the 40's and 50's, just a bit exaggerated.


----------



## Eurotram (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice bus (at least for now,because however today it's design is interesting,it isn't timeless and I don't know how we'll find it in eg. 10 years).An advantage of this design is that you can easily hide gas tanks (or electric equipment) on the roof.Desktop really cool,but seats could be better. Now price:initial price 550 000 $ for 11m long bus,even if it is supplied by batteries :| (supposed later price ca. 340 000 $ is more acceptable,but how much it is now?) And 110 km on once charged batteries... For short distances it is enough,but when you use it in city similar to Soul it may be too less for the whole day of work (but if there is a lot of power supply stations,eg. on loops,there's no problem  ).
Are they going to produce any longer variants and if yes,then how much they have to cost (because,as I read,Soul is planning to buy few tousands of these buses;are there any articulated buses in Soul?)?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

ranieri said:


> I have no knowledge of any/many bus manufacturers throughout the world. I know Hyundai is involved in heavy industrial applications and productions. I have not heard of Hankuk Fiber, but I will research it. I like this moulded looking shape because it reminds me of Old-Look GM buses from the 40's and 50's, just a bit exaggerated.


I've also never heard of Hankuk Fiber making bus.It was almost the first time that Hankuk Fiber was emerged as a bus-manufacturer.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice to see the Seoul subways still have racks above the seats to put your stuff. I never understood why Busan and Gwangju (I think) have no racks. Where are you supposed to put your stuff when it's crowded?


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

The subway trains in Busan have racks. At least, the ones on line 1 do.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

goldbough said:


> This I do not like. When I was in Korea there were only a couple stations with the doors. The reason I don't like them is because you can't see the train coming; that's fun! Also, in the summer, the wind from an approaching train is very nice. I heard they installed the doors for safety, but I think there were only a few people out of millions and millions who fell off (or jumped off) the platform. To me, the doors are annoying.


I know that PSD obsturct one's view but one's life is more critical thing than any other, not only for passengers but also for train drivers. When train drivers hit someone, they would suffer a trauma even if the accident is not their fault. Furthermore PSD would reduce fine dust and noise from track, and it makes it easier to aircondition the platform.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

goldbough said:


> Nice to see the Seoul subways still have racks above the seats to put your stuff. I never understood why Busan and Gwangju (I think) have no racks. Where are you supposed to put your stuff when it's crowded?


The trains of Busan Line 3, Daejeon Line 1 and Gwangju Line 1 are derived from Urban Transit Standardzation Project. The train from this project was smaller than Seoul subway trains and I think that's why these trains have no racks. (For example, the trains of Busan Line 1 and Line 2, which is almost the same as Seoul subway trains in size, have racks.)


----------



## tangwk (May 20, 2009)

Like the platform screen doors. But they should have installed half height screen doors on those elevated stations. It's going to make the stations stuffy like that.

Oh, and a video to share:

*Big Bang - BSX CF*


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

tangwk said:


> Like the platform screen doors. But they should have installed half height screen doors on those elevated stations. It's going to make the stations stuffy like that.


In early stage, half-height screen doors were, by way of showing an example, installed on the elevated stations such as Gangbyeon station and Konkuk university station, but later most screen doors on elevated stations have been were half-sealed type. I think the reason is that half-height screen doors can't prevent people from jumping over the screen door into a track.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 3 Extension will open on February 18*










- *Extenson length* : 3 km in total
- *Station* : Suseo, Garak Market, Police Hospital, Ogeum
- *Transfer* : Suseo(Bundangline), Garak Market(Line 8), Ogeum(Line 5)


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

ruready1000 said:


> In early stage, half-height screen doors were, by way of showing an example, installed on the elevated stations such as Gangbyeon station and Konkuk university station, but later most screen doors on elevated stations have been were half-sealed type. I think the reason is that half-height screen doors can't prevent people from jumping over the screen door into a track.


well, okay, but do many people do this? i'll be living in seoul a month from now so i shall see...although i gotta say that being totally separated from the trains until they're stopped is clearly more peaceful.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

After watching the video, the moving cover over the escalators is pretty neat. But why wouldn't they just build it so it's always there? Is it for the novelty effect?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

yin_yang said:


> well, okay, but do many people do this?


Of course not. I just made a guess about why they didn't install half-height PSD on elevated stations.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

goldbough said:


> After watching the video, the moving cover over the escalators is pretty neat. But why wouldn't they just build it so it's always there? Is it for the novelty effect?


I think you are right, just for the novelty effect, even though the reporter in the clip say it's for "to give surrounding buildings a clearer view."


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if there are any actual light rail lines in Korea? I'm not referring to the Asian definition, but tramway-like light railways.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any actual light rail lines in Korea? I'm not referring to the Asian definition, but tramway-like light railways.


I guess you mean like DART in Dallas? I've never seen anything like that in Korea. I visited all the cities in Korea with subways and they were not light rail. The only thing I haven't been on is the Yongin-Everland line and AREX because it was built after I left Korea.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

dwdwone said:


> Can anyone tell me if there are any actual light rail lines in Korea? I'm not referring to the Asian definition, but tramway-like light railways.



There're no tram-like light railways in Korea. Most of LRTs under construction or planned are elevated or underground. But the central government has a plan to develop Wireless On-board Battery Tram by 2013 and several local governments are, due to financial problems, giving more interests in tram nowdays.







KRRI(Korea Railroad Research Institute) are now developing Wireless On-board Battery Tram, which may be able to travel 25-km on a single charge. A prototype tram will be made next year for a showcase in Yeosu EXPO and the project will be completed by 2013. Video Source


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, Ulsan is looking to construct a tram-based LRT network. I wonder whether it will be a light metro-style like Germany's Stadtbahns and Manila's LRT or whether it will be a typical European-style network with low-floor trams.


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

ruready1000 said:


> There're no tram-like light railways in Korea. Most of LRTs under construction or planned are elevated or underground. But the central government has a plan to develop Wireless On-board Battery Tram by 2013 and several local governments are, due to financial problems, giving more interests in tram nowdays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Other than Yeosu, do you know which cities these are? Does this include the various LRT projects planned for the Seoul region?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

manrush said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Ulsan is looking to construct a tram-based LRT network. I wonder whether it will be a light metro-style like Germany's Stadtbahns and Manila's LRT or whether it will be a typical European-style network with low-floor trams.


Ulsan is considering a typical European-style network. The initial plan was to begin construction in 2011, but it was postponed provisionally for two or three years. Instead in the meantime they have a plan to build 7km BRT line between downtown and Shin-Ulsan station.



sterlinglush said:


> Other than Yeosu, do you know which cities these are? Does this include the various LRT projects planned for the Seoul region?


It's known that Sungnam and Ulsan are cosidering to introduce this system, but there're no official statement. I think local governments would move on after seeing the results of Yeosu pilot program. Nearly every known Seoul LRT projects are elevated or underground type, meaning that most are not related to this tram project.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Subway Line 2*




























source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 3 Extension Opened Today*










_Ogeum Station on Seoul Subway Line 5_









_Ogeum Station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Police Hospital Station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Police Hospital Station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Police Hospital Station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Police Hospital Station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Garak Market station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Garak Market station on Seoul Subway Line 3_









_Transferring hallway between Garak Market station on Line 3 and Line 8_









_LCD Train Arrival Information_









_Guide Map_

source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul's Subway Stations Go Digital*



> Paper subway maps and cut-out coupons are about to become things of the past on the Seoul Subway.
> 
> Seoul Metro has introduced a new multi-function machine called "Digital View" that offers services including top news headlines, information about popular tourist spots and stock and weather updates. It may look like an ordinary screen but it is actually an internet phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Martini87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, ruready1000!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I think that GTX as something akin to Crossrail or Gautrain (okay, that comparison is a bit of a stretch to make). 

If built, it would definitely relieve the metro system of passengers and thus ease congestion.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

goldbough said:


> So they want to build the commuter A,B,C lines all underground? Is there just no room above ground?


As far as I know it's all underground. To achieve 100km/h average operation speed, it requires straight route so that above-ground route is no option, according to the plan.



Martini87 said:


> Thank you, ruready1000!


You're welcome.



manrush said:


> I think that GTX as something akin to Crossrail or Gautrain (okay, that comparison is a bit of a stretch to make).
> 
> If built, it would definitely relieve the metro system of passengers and thus ease congestion.


GTX is sort of a suburban mass transit, so you can compare it with other suburban rail transits around the world.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gov't to Install Unified Transport Payment System *



> Commuters will need only one card to use public transportation anywhere in Korea starting in 2013.
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs on Monday announced rules for a standardized payment system that will allow commuters to use one public transportation card to go anywhere in the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul provides Seoul Subway Station Panorama *

Seoul government launched panorama view service on March 5th. This service includes all subway stations in seoul area.

I captured some pictures :


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Dang-San Station on Seoul Subway Line 2*









from naver panorama














































source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Dong-Jak Tunnel Around Dong-Jak Station on Line 4*









from naver panorama





































source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Un-Gil-San Station on Jung-Ang Line*









from naver map





































source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Un-Gil-San Station on Jung-Ang Line*























































source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Incheon Subway Line 1 on Gyulhyeon Station*




























source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*First train for Shin Bundang Line arrived at Seoul*

Shin Bundang Line is a 18.5 km-long rail rapid transit. It will connect Gangnam in Seoul and Jeongja in Gyeonggi. This line will start its service in September, 2011, according to plan. There are also extension plans. The 23.8 km Southward extension from Jeongja to Homaesil is under construction, and the 7.1 km northward extension from Gangnam to Yongsan will start construction next year.

_Shin Bundang Line (Gangnam - Jeongja)_

Route : Gangnam - Yangjae - Yangjae Citizen's Forest - Chyeonggye - Pangyo - Jeongja
Route Length : 18.5 km
Route Travel Time : 16 minutes
Operation System : CBTC(Communication Based Train Control), Unmanned




























source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongchun Line Express Train Renderings*
































































source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Subway Transfer on Seoul National Education University Station*






*Freight Train on Oksu Station in Jungang Line*


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gimhae LRT Trial Run*

















Suro Wangreung Station








source


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongchun Line Train on Rotem Factory*


















source


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Excellent updates. I am liking the brand-new rolling stock and liveries.

A few opinions on the Gyeongchun Express renders:

1. Are they still currently in the process of choosing what the express will look like?

2. My favourite renders for the express are 5-1, 6-1, and 7-1.

3. I've noticed that some of the rolling stock there look similar to the Hyundai-Rotem stock running on Irish and Malasyan railroads. Nice, nice.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

> 1. Are they still currently in the process of choosing what the express will look like?


Well I don't know the details about it. Someone says they will choose it among the designs, and someone assumes that there're 8 renderings and korail purchases 8 trainset (64 trains) so this means each trainset would have different design. 



> 2. My favourite renders for the express are 5-1, 6-1, and 7-1.


Mine are 6-1 and 8-1.



> 3. I've noticed that some of the rolling stock there look similar to the Hyundai-Rotem stock running on Irish and Malasyan railroads. Nice, nice.


you are right. It's very similar to them, especially the front.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 to add more stations*

Seoul subway line 9 extension plan from Olympic Park to Veterans Hospital was approved by government. The total length of Line 9 will be 37.5 km.

Seoul Subway Line 9

Phase 1 ( in operation )
Route : Gimpo Airport ~ Nonhyeon
Route Length : 25.5 km


Phase 2 ( under construction, to be completed in 2013)
Route : Nonhyeon ~ Sports Complex 
Route Length : 4.5 km


Phase 3 ( under construction, to be completed in 2015)
Route : Sports Complex ~ _Olympic Park ~ Veterans Hospital (added)_
Route Length : 6.0 km + _1.5 km (added)_



> 서울지하철 9호선이 당초 송파구 오륜동 올림픽공원에서 강동구 둔촌동 서울보훈병원까지로 연장된다.
> 
> 서울시는 지하철9호선을 서울보훈병원까지 1.5㎞ 연장하는 내용의 도시철도 기본계획변경안에 대해 최근 국토해양부로부터 승인 받았다고 5일 밝혔다. 이에 따라 지하철9호선은 총 연장이 당초 36.0㎞에서 37.5㎞로 늘어난다.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 to purchase more trains.*

Seoul city government announced that they purchased more trains to serve more train services on Line 9. With the additional trains (12 trainsets, 48 trains), the express train interval would be 7~10 minutes from current 20 minutes, and the normal train interval would be 5 minutes from current 6.7 minutes. It's projected to be operational on October 2011.




> 서울시는 지하철 9호선 차량운행을 확대하고자 22일 전동차 제작업체인 현대로템㈜과 전동차 추가도입 계약을 체결했다고 24일 밝혔다. 새로 도입하는 전동차는 4량짜리 12편성(총 48량)으로, 2011년 10월 운행에 투입되면 9호선 전체 차량은 4량짜리 36편성으로 늘어나게 된다.
> 
> 증차가 되면 급행열차 간격은 현재 20분에서 7~10분으로, 일반열차 간격은 평균 6.7분에서 최소 5분으로 단축될 예정이다.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Isnt line 9 privately ran?

And its been a while since I moved out of Korea. Is subway transfers free? Since all of them are ran by different companies. Korail, Seoul gov, etc...I have taken subway in Seoul before but I was very young and my mom always bought the tickets. I have no idea how this system works. It goes by distance traveled. But do you have to pay again before transferring to new line?


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

I see. So its a replacement for Mugunhwa class trains. 

Kinda like Metro North will use same locomotives that Amtrak uses? Sinchang-Seoul Nooriro service is a commuter rail service but otherwise rest of Nooriro are intercity services.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> You can take pictures of trains or stations, mostly without permission from staffs, if you don't walk along the track or don't enter into restricted areas.


That's good to know. So basically like in Japan, and better than the USA, where you may be seen as a terrorist and subject to harassment, even if you are on public property.

I like the Nooriro trains too, I see that they are built to serve both low and high level platforms.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

TheKorean said:


> I see. So its a replacement for Mugunhwa class trains.
> 
> Kinda like Metro North will use same locomotives that Amtrak uses? Sinchang-Seoul Nooriro service is a commuter rail service but otherwise rest of Nooriro are intercity services.


What's Metro North? 



k.k.jetcar said:


> That's good to know. So basically like in Japan, and better than the USA, where you may be seen as a terrorist and subject to harassment, even if you are on public property.
> 
> I like the Nooriro trains too, I see that they are built to serve both low and high level platforms.


Yes it's one of the advantage of Nooriro that's built to serve both platforms.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Incheon Maglev starts test operation on test track*



> South Korea launched test-operations of a magnetic levitation train on Monday, marking a major step toward commercializing faster and more eco-friendly transport service at the nation's main gateway, the government said.
> 
> The operation started after unveiling a test-version maglev train, which will be put into commercial service by 2013, on a 6.11 kilometer rail to be established at the Incheon International Airport, according to the Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs.
> 
> ...





> Korea will operate unmanned magnetic levitation trains in Incheon International Airport from 2013, becoming the latest country after Japan to commercialize the next generation transportation system.
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs said Monday that it will finish constructing a 6.1 kilometer railway by 2012 within the country's main airport and begin running unmanned magnetic levitation trains that will travel at 110 kilometers per hour. The ministry also unveiled a prototype of the train.
> 
> ...






_news clip about trial run_






_maglev train clip by Center For Maglev Program (in korean) _


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*BGM of Korean Metros*
(T = Transfer Station, L = Last Station)


Korail Line 1, 3, 4, Bundang (T / L)
Korail Gyeongui, Jungang Line (T / L)

Seoul Metro Line 1~4 (T / L)

SMRT Line 5~8 (T / L)

Metro9 Line 9 (T / L)

Incheon Line 1 (T / L)

Daejeon Line 1 (T / L)

Daegu Line 1~2 (T / L)

Gwangju Line 1 (T / L)

Busan Line 1 (T / L)
Busan Line 2 (T / L)
Busan Line 3 (T / L)

source


*Actual Announcements of Korean Metros*
(T = Transfer Station, L = Last Station)


Korail Line 1, 3, 4, Bundang (T / L)
Korail Gyeongui, Jungang Line (T / L)

Seoul Metro Line 1~4 (T / L)

SMRT Line 5~8 (T / L)

Metro9 Line 9 (T / L)

Incheon Line 1 (T / L)

Daejeon Line 1 (T / L)

Daegu Line 1~2 (T / L)

Gwangju Line 1 (T / L)

Busan Line 1 (T / L)
Busan Line 2 (T / L)
Busan Line 3 (T / L)


*The Whole Announcements of Gwangju Subway Line 1*

Pyeongdong to Sotae | BGM : Nongseong, Yangdong , Sotae(last station)
Sotae to Pyeongdong  | BGM : Hakdong, Culture Complex, Uncheon, Songjeongni, Pyeongdong(last station)
Last Station BGM


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> What's Metro North?


A commuter railroad serving New York City and Connecticut. Lots of old rolling stock, but recently Kawasaki Heavy has begun supplying new cars (M-8). Nothing special, but we're talking about North American rail transit here.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

^Its very useful though. Very accessible, convenient.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

k.k.jetcar said:


> A commuter railroad serving New York City and Connecticut. Lots of old rolling stock, but recently Kawasaki Heavy has begun supplying new cars (M-8). Nothing special, but we're talking about North American rail transit here.


I thought Metro North was some korean metro which I never heard of. Thank you for clearing it.




TheKorean said:


> I see. So its a replacement for Mugunhwa class trains.
> 
> Kinda like Metro North will use same locomotives that Amtrak uses? Sinchang-Seoul Nooriro service is a commuter rail service but otherwise rest of Nooriro are intercity services.


Whether Nooriro is a commuter rail or not may vary depending on the definition, but I don't consider Nooriro as a commuter rail servicce, because :

1. Nooriro will replace Mugunghwa class train which is basically inter-city train.
2. The fare difference. When you use Nooriro between Seoul and Shinchang, it's 7,300 won but if you use subway line 1 it's 3000 won. When there were Korail commuter trains here and there some years ago(now practically non-exsistent) the fare was very inexpensive.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

_Singing in a train on Jungang Line (Hannam station to Seobinggo station), source_






_Singing in Oksu station on Jungang Line, source_


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


> I thought Metro North was some korean metro which I never heard of. Thank you for clearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In US commuter trains are much more expensive than subway.

Are you saying that service will be extended from Sinchang or there will be other lines where Nooriro will serve?


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gyeongchun Line*

Thanks for everything, Ruready! I registered just to be able to reply to you, to say thanks for all the info, and to ask more questions!
Do you know when the Gyeongchun Line will open? I know it is this year, but when? Also, where will the interchange stations be with existing lines? I think there is an interchange at the moment at Hwarangdae to get to Chuncheon, but it isnt very convenient, and I don't know if there will be new stations being built. Also, do you know when the Airport Express will extend to central Seoul? I really want that section to be open!
Again, thanks for all your knowledge - as a foreigner who loves Seoul's transport system, I am really grateful.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Thanks for everything, Ruready! I registered just to be able to reply to you, to say thanks for all the info, and to ask more questions!
> Do you know when the Gyeongchun Line will open? I know it is this year, but when? Also, where will the interchange stations be with existing lines? I think there is an interchange at the moment at Hwarangdae to get to Chuncheon, but it isnt very convenient, and I don't know if there will be new stations being built. Also, do you know when the Airport Express will extend to central Seoul? I really want that section to be open!
> Again, thanks for all your knowledge - as a foreigner who loves Seoul's transport system, I am really grateful.


You're welcome, marinw600.



> Do you know when the Gyeongchun Line will open? I know it is this year, but when?


The exact date of openning day is not announced. I think they will announce the exact date one month before the openning.



> I think there is an interchange at the moment at Hwarangdae to get to Chuncheon, but it isnt very convenient, and I don't know if there will be new stations being built.


Gyeongchun Line is currently connected to Gyeongwon Line, but new Gyeongchun Line to come this year will be connected to Jungang Line. In result there are some adjustments. The terminal station for normal trains will be Shinsangbong on Jungang Line(Shinsang station is being newly built on Jungang Line as a transfer station to Line 7), but express trains expected to be launched next year will start and end at Yongsan station.(Stop stations are not decided yet) Anyway we will know the exact information when Gyeongchun Line is on operation.



> Also, do you know when the Airport Express will extend to central Seoul? I really want that section to be open!


Incheon Airport Railroad(A'REX) Phase 2 between Gimpo Airport and Seoul Station is expected to be openned late this year, but like Gyeongchun Line, the exact date is not known yet. As far as I know, the construction is already completed.


----------



## hl7534 (Jun 15, 2010)

*A guide and walkthrough of Seoul's subway system*

Hello everyone,

This is my first post here. I've spent a couple of hours working on this, and I hope it is of use the next time you are in Seoul.

A Guide and Walkthrough of Public Transportation in Seoul and Incheon, South Korea
Part I: Subway

*Introduction: *

Seoul's massive subway system is one of the most widely used subway systems in the world. With over 2 billion annual riders as of 2009, it is only behind Tokyo and Moscow in terms of usage, and ahead of New York City. The operation of its 13 lines is split between five different entities. The breakdown is as follows:

- Seoul Metro (Lines 1, 2, 3, 4)
- Seoul Metropolitan Rapid Transit Corporation (Lines 5, 6, 7, 8)
- Metro 9/Veolia Transportation (Line 9)
- Korail (Gyeongui Line, Jungang Line, Bundang Line, Parts of Line 1, 3, 4)
- Incheon Metro (Incheon Subway Line 1)

*Key Facts: *

Opening Date: August 15th, 1974 ( Line 1)
Annual Passengers: 2.0 billion (2009)
Busiest Line: Line 2 - 1,451,283 passengers per day
Busiest Station: Gangnam Station (Line 2) - 99,727 passengers per day
Oldest Line: Line 1 - Opened August 15, 1974
Newest Line: Line 9 - Opened July 24, 2009

*In Numbers:*

*13* - Number of subway lines in the system
*198.3* - Length of Line 1, the longest subway line in the system, and possibly the world.
*3 hr 40 min* - The amount of time it takes to get from one end of Line 1 to another - by far the longest journey in the system.
*755* - Amount of kilometers the entire system covers

*History (Rough translation from a Korean Wiki page):*

Streetcars were the primary mode of public transportation in Seoul until 1968, when the system was shut down to make way for private automobiles. At this stage, a subway wasn't even in the planning stage until 1970, when the issue was brought up by Seoul's then newly-elected mayor, Yang Tek-sik. Despite opposition from the city's economic planners who cited the immense costs of constructing a subway system, Yang was eventually able to gain the approval of (then) president of South Korea, Park Chung-Hee. 

As the city entered the 1970s, it faced a population boom as it has never seen before, with its population doubling between 1960 and 1970. The resulting surge in demand for public transportation put pressure on the city government to materialize the plans to build a subway line in the city. Construction finally began in April 1971, and South Korea's first underground railway opened on August 15th, 1974 between Seoul Station and Cheongnyangni (9.5km), directly linked to commuter rail lines to the neighboring cities of Incheon, and further south in Suwon (which would later become combined into Line no. 1).

Soon after the opening of the new subway line, Mayor Yang stepped down, and Koo Ja-Chun became mayor. At that time, three "core" districts of Seoul were under development, and mayor Koo believed that Seoul needed a second subway line that would connect all of those three "core" districts. This idea evolved into Line no. 2, now the longest circular subway line in the world, and also the busiest subway line in the entire country. Construction started on March 9th, 1978, and the first part of the line opened on October 31st, 1980, covering the eastern portion of the circle, with the last part of the circle being completed on May 22nd, 1984.

As budgetary pressures built up for the Seoul City Government and Central Government, the construction and operation of new subway lines was done under the direction of corporations. This spawned the Seoul Metropolitan Subway Corporation (now known as Seoul Metro). This company would later go on to construct and operate Line 3 and Line 4, both of which cut through the city diagonally. This company also took over the operation of Line 2, as well as the underground parts of Line 1.

Following the construction of the four subway lines, Seoul and its surrounding areas faced even more rapid urbanization and grew to be the second largest metropolitan area in the world, after Tokyo. Four subway lines were simply not enough, and expansion of the system was necessary to solve many of the transportation problems the city was facing at the time. 

As a result, Lines 3 and 4 were extended further south, and Lines 5, 6, 7 and 8 were created under the direction of a new company, as the Seoul Metropolitan Subway Corporation was heavily criticized for shortfalls in their management. Korail (the rail transport arm of the Korean Government) constructed the Ilsan and Gwacheon lines, which connected directly to 
Line 3 and 4, respectively, as well as the Bundang line. 

The area south of the Han River (the main river in Seoul), called Gangnam, was seeing an immense influx of wealth and commercialization. The area around Gangnam Station was bustling with traffic trying to squeeze by next to tall skyscrapers. Lines 2 and 7, which went through the area, was having a hard time coping with the congestion (the former of which saw up to a 225% congestion rate in some sections, during rush hours). Therefore, Line 9 was built, running between Lines 2 and 7. Line 9 is currently being run by a consortium that is majority-owned by Veolia Transport, and opened last July.

Today, Seoul's metropolitan subway system is comprised of 13 different subway lines, with a 14th, 15th and 16th coming within the next 5 years. It is, hands down, the fastest, most efficient and most reliable means of traveling within the city, as well as to its outlying areas. Clean trains, stations and plentiful amenities spoil its regular users and impress visitors 
alike. 

*Lines:
*
Seoul Metro

*Line 1*
Opened: August 15, 1974
Soyosan-Incheon; Sinchang (a lot of trains are scheduled to terminate at other stops along the way)
Yongsan-Cheonan Express; Seoul Station-Cheonan Express; Yongsan-Dongincheon Express, Seongbuk-Soyosan Express
Length: 198.3km
Stations: 98
Average Daily Ridership: 1,353,485 (2006)
Signalling: ATS

*Line 2*
Opened: October 31st, 1980-May 22nd, 1984
City Hall-City Hall (Circular line); 
Seongsu-Sinseoldong Branch
Sindorim-Kkachisan Branch
Length: 60.2km (Main line: 48.8km; Seongsu Branch: 5.4km; Sindorim Branch: 6km)
Stations: 54 (Main line: 44, Seongsu Branch: 5, Sindorim Branch: 5)
Average daily ridership: 1,451,283 (2006)
Signalling: ATS

*Line 3*
Opened: July 12th, 1985-February 18th, 2010 (extension)
Daehwa-Ogeum
Length: 57.4km
Stations: 43
Average Daily Ridership: 605,874 (2006)
Signalling: ATC

*Line 4*
Opened: April 20th, 1985-April 1st, 1994
Danggogae-Oido
Length: 70.5km
Stations: 48
Average Daily Ridership: 811,934 (2006)
Signalling: ATC

SMRT

*Line 5*
Opened: November 15th, 1995-December 30th, 1996
Banghwa-Sangil Dong; Macheon (splits into two)
Length: 52.3km
Stations: 51
Average Daily Ridership: 590,495 (2006)
Signalling: ATO

*Line 6*
Opened: August 7th, 2000-March 9th, 2001
Eungam-Bonghwasan
Length: 35.1km
Stations: 38
Average Daily Ridership: 296,205 (2006)
Signalling: ATO

*Line 7*
Opened: October 11th, 1996-August 1st, 2000 (further extension opening in March 2011)
Jangam-Onsu
Length: 46.9km
Stations: 42
Average Daily Ridership: 584,338 (2006)
Signalling: ATO

*Line 8*
Opened: November 23th, 1996-July 2nd, 1999
Amsa-Moran
Length: 17.7km
Stations: 17
Average Daily Ridership: 153,366 (2006)
Signalling: ATO

Metro9/Veolia
*
Line 9*
Opened: July 24th, 2009 (further extensions in 2013 and 2015)
Gaehwa-Sinnonhyeon Local; Gimpo Airport-Sinnonhyeon Express
Length: 27km
Stations: 25
Average Daily Ridership: N/A
Signalling: ATO

*Incheon Metro*

*Incheon Metro Line 1*
Opened: October 6th, 1999-June 1st, 2009
Gyeyang-International Business District
Length: 29.4km
Stations: 29
Average Daily Ridership: 199,527 (2007O
Signalling: ATO

*Korail*

*Jungang Line*
Opened: December 16th, 2005-December 23th, 2009
Yongsan-Yongmun
Length: 51.5km
Stations: 26
Average Daily Ridership: 53,205
Signalling: ATS

*Bundang Line*
Opened: September 1st, 1994-December 24th, 2007 (extensions in 2011, 2012 and 2013)
Seolleung-Jukjeon
Length: 27.7km
Stations: 20
Signalling: ATC

*Gyeongui Line*
Opened: July 1st, 2009
Seoul Station-Munsan
Length: 46.3km
Stations: 20
Signalling: ATS

- Walkthrough -

Subway Stations are relatively easy to find in and around Seoul. They will normally have a large pole with the station name and number next to the entrance.









Typical Subway Station entrance

Once you enter the station, you will find screens that show information about the next trains to arrive at the station. Perhaps this is the time to decide if you want to run or not!









Information Display

But before you can go through the gates and board your train, you should make sure you have enough money in your fare card. If you don't have a fare card, you can buy a single-use 

card from one of these machines:










Once you complete that process, you will go through one of these gates. 









The gate closes like the one on the far left when an attempt is made to go through without a proper fare card.

Here's a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN_tEutEBDw

If you go through the gate only to realize that you won't have enough money to complete your trip, you don't have to worry, as these machines are at every station:











Here's a video that shows you how to load a fare card or device. Fare payment can be done through fare cards, credit cards with RFID chips, or with special cell phone fobs/ornaments.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HulvazPY6cQ

Once you go through the gates and head downstairs to the platform level, you will be able to make use of some nifty information.









This map shows you the approximate amount of time it takes to get to a certain station, as well as the best cars to be in to minimize transfer times.

Check the approximate position of the next train, so that you can get an idea of when your train will arrive.










Got some time? Why not have some refreshments?










Here's a video that shows some key features of a typical subway station in Seoul.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smScmvvqL0k

Most stations in Seoul feature Platform Screen Doors to prevent people from falling onto the tracks.









Once you board the train, you'll notice maps above each door. There are two kinds: the line map, and the system map.


















Digital displays and train announcements made in both Korean and English will ensure that you do not miss your stop. Here's a video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEYs8FwLqV4

Once you reach your stop and go through the gates again, you may find it useful to view the neighborhood map, which are available in both printed and digital form.










Here's a video of the interactive touch screen map:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0L95rM76zo

Clear, bilingual signage and numbered exits make things much more convenient:









Visually impaired? These tiles with raised bumps should be able to guide you safely.









Many stations also feature elevators for those in wheelchairs. Stations that do not have them always feature these lifts instead:












Thanks for reading, and I hope it is some help if you ever plan to visit Seoul.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Great job. Post more pics!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great thread, all threads about metros should be this informative! 

I was impressed to learn line 1 has almost 200km and NINETY-EIGHT stations whoa!

I'm also humbled how Seoul's metro opened just one month before Sao Paulo's (which opened on September 14, 1974) but Seoul made the right decision to expand the system dramatically while we in Sao Paulo have barely reached half of a good network (we have 350km and 150 stations).

What is the per-km cost of the Seoul metro?


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job on the thread! 

Can you show pictures of trains, and interiors?

Also, I assume the total 755km is referring to the entire rail system in Seoul? What is the length of the actual Metro?


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

JustinB said:


> Also, I assume the total 755km is referring to the entire rail system in Seoul? What is the length of the actual Metro?


Since the system is so integrated it is impossible to draw a line where the metro ends and the "suburban rail" start. Wiki says 314km but I don't think even the operators could give a definitive answer. It is all considered metro anyway.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

gincan said:


> Since the system is so integrated it is impossible to draw a line where the metro ends and the "suburban rail" start. Wiki says 314km but I don't think even the operators could give a definitive answer. It is all considered metro anyway.


It seems that the Seoul Metro and Seoul MRT stay within the confines of the urban area, while Korail trains serve as the suburban and outer suburban/interurban subways.

Also, Korail has three subway lines all to itself, with two more to be added (Sin Bundang Line and Gyeongchun Line).


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is an official document from Korean government website (Minstry of Land, Transport and Martime Affairs).
I posted it at the previous page on this topic, but I will post it again for the convenience of forumers.

*Korea Urban Transit (as of 2009)*









*Korea Metropolitan Transit (as of 2009)*









*Korea Urban Transit Under Construction (as of 2009)*









*Korea Metropolitan Transit Under Construction (as of 2009)*









Source from Minstry of Land, Transport and Martime Affairs


----------



## Homem (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the impressive work that you submit, dear Korean forumers.
I recognize the seriousness and love of things well done so characteristic of Koreans.
You are tooo serious


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, this is an alternative render of the Incheon Subway line 2 vehicle.

If only they would have gone with this model.









http://img.yonhapnews.co.kr/photo/yna/YH/2009/06/25/PYH2009062501890006500_P2.jpg


----------



## littlearea (Mar 30, 2005)

manrush said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is an alternative render of the Incheon Subway line 2 vehicle.
> 
> If only they would have gone with this model.
> 
> ...


Actually, this is Sao paulo metro line 4.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

My bad.


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*AREX*

I heard that AREX would be opening from Gimpo to Seoul Station soon. There is a pop-up on the website http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/main.jsp, but unfortunately, I can't understand it! I suspect it might talk about preliminary test runs, then an opening at the end of Dec. I really hope it is open soon, I have a visitor coming in at 5.30am one morning soon, and the train would make things a lot easier! Also, any news on the line out to Chuncheon?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> I heard that AREX would be opening from Gimpo to Seoul Station soon. There is a pop-up on the website http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/main.jsp, but unfortunately, I can't understand it! I suspect it might talk about preliminary test runs, then an opening at the end of Dec. I really hope it is open soon, I have a visitor coming in at 5.30am one morning soon, and the train would make things a lot easier! Also, any news on the line out to Chuncheon?


The pop-up on the website about test runs. They are now receiving applications for trial run for public. AREX(or Airport Railroad) Phase II will begin operation on December, 29. 

Gyeongchun Line will begin operation on December, 21.


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gyeongchun Line*

Thanks as always, Ruready! I have to rely on Wiki - and you, of course! - for the latest updates. So the Gyeongchun line will be integrated into the subway system, right? But is there also still a faster, railroad line out to Chuncheon, from Cheongnyangni station? Or is it all the same? I am planning my trips out there around Christmas for some 닭갈비


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Thanks as always, Ruready! I have to rely on Wiki - and you, of course! - for the latest updates. So the Gyeongchun line will be integrated into the subway system, right? But is there also still a faster, railroad line out to Chuncheon, from Cheongnyangni station? Or is it all the same? I am planning my trips out there around Christmas for some 닭갈비





> So the Gyeongchun line will be integrated into the subway system, right?


 Yes



> But is there also still a faster, railroad line out to Chuncheon, from Cheongnyangni station? Or is it all the same?


The current mugunghwa class train between Cheongnyangni and Chuncheon will be abolished. Instead express trains between Yongsan and Chuncheon will begin service by the end of next year.

In short, there will be two type trains on Gyeongchun Line after being integrated into the subway : Normal Train (between Sin-sangbong and Chuncheon) and Express Train (between Yongsan and Chuncheon, schduled to begin its operation by the end of next year with additional fare). According to current plan, Gyeongchun Subway Line trains will not stop at Cheongnyangni station due to the shortage of carrying capacity.

And the fare will be reduced by half.
- Current Fare(between Cheongnyangni and Chuncheon) : 5400 won
- After Dec.21(between Sin-Sangbong and Chuncheon) : 2600 won


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Daeseongri Station on Gyeongchun Line*




































































































source


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

lkstrknb said:


> I would love to see pictures of all the maglev track being built! I was in South Korea back in 2008 to see the maglev train they built in Daejeon. Now they are finally building their first commercial maglev!
> 
> Go to http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Daejeon1.html to see pictures of my first trip to Daejeon.
> 
> Luke


It's a useless demonstration project which will have no practical impact. Slow train from the airport to Seoul (60km distant, max 120 km/h), Maglev from the airport in the other direction, to small villages and empty fields. hno:


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongchun Line Express Train Mock-up*


Maximum Speed : 180 km/h ( Design Speed : 198 km/h)
Configuration : 4M4T (TC - M'1 - M1 - T - T - M2 - M'2 - TC)
Length x Width x Height : 19,500 mm x 3,120 mm x 3,720 mm (4,410 mm : Double Decker)
Capacity : 422 seats
Electric System : AC 25kv 60Hz
It's scheduled to begin commercial operation by the end of next year



























































































source


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

It looks like it will be very convenient to get to Chuncheon! Is it known yet when Sinnae Station, the extension of Line 6, will open, so it can connect to the Gyeongchun Line?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> It looks like it will be very convenient to get to Chuncheon! Is it known yet when Sinnae Station, the extension of Line 6, will open, so it can connect to the Gyeongchun Line?


According to several news, Sinnae Station will begin operation in 2012. Specific date is unknown yet.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


> *Daeseongri Station on Gyeongchun Line*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? Half rapid transit platform and half intercity train platform?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

TheKorean said:


> What is that? Half rapid transit platform and half intercity train platform?


Yes. Low platform for current rail service and high platform for use after the upgrade. When Gyeongchun Line is integrated into Seoul Metropolitan Transit, the low platform will be removed maybe.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeongchun Line Trial Test*

Gyeongchun Line, schdeuled to be lauched on the 21th of this month, had a trial ride to the selected peoples.

















.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Sin-Bundang Line Train and AUTS Train on ILRO Station*
































































source


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Those are beautiful trains!!

On an unrelated note, I was wondering if anyone has news or pictures of the new maglev system being built at the Incheon International Airport? Back in August they announced the groundbreaking for the system but I haven't heard anything since. Does anyone have any information???


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

lkstrknb said:


> Those are beautiful trains!!
> 
> On an unrelated note, I was wondering if anyone has news or pictures of the new maglev system being built at the Incheon International Airport? Back in August they announced the groundbreaking for the system but I haven't heard anything since. Does anyone have any information???


There are few information or news related to Incheon Maglev, except for the groundbreaking news like this. It seems that rail fans are not much interested in maglev trains, resulting in rare apperance on the web. Anyhow you would get more information when the construction is nearing completion and it starts test run, I think.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

> There are few information or news related to Incheon Maglev, except for the groundbreaking news like this. It seems that rail fans are not much interested in maglev trains, resulting in rare apperance on the web. Anyhow you would get more information when the construction is nearing completion and it starts test run, I think.


That's a shame. I see a great future for urban maglevs. Maglev systems require much less long term maintenance to the track and trains and are much quieter than their steel wheel on rail counterparts, especially around curves.


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

ruready1000 said:


> There are few information or news related to Incheon Maglev, except for the groundbreaking news like this. It seems that rail fans are not much interested in maglev trains, resulting in rare apperance on the web. Anyhow you would get more information when the construction is nearing completion and it starts test run, I think.


All the info is in a display area on the ground floor of the Airport Train terminal at Incheon--they have a model of the train system, maps, sketches, renderings, even a brochure, and everything is in Korean and English. 

The only time I've been there--and it's a nice, grand space--was killing time a few months ago, but I will be at the airport again in a month or so, I'll try to take some pics unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

WesleyL8 said:


> Rotem?


Rotem.


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

martinw600 said:


> ...I wonder if the Seoul Station check-in with be incredibly crowded?


1. Only Korean airlines will use this check-in facility. Kind of sadly typical for Korea, it's like the 1980's never ended... in Hong Kong, for example, there is no such discrimination. hno:

2. You can use this facility only if you take the express train (for 8,000 won extra).


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Jaroslaw said:


> 1. Only Korean airlines will use this check-in facility. Kind of sadly typical for Korea, it's like the 1980's never ended... in Hong Kong, for example, there is no such discrimination. hno:


I don't think government or korail stop foreign airliners from entering city air ternimal. For example foreign airliners are providing services at Samsung City Air Terminal(another city air terminal in Seoul) now. 



Jaroslaw said:


> 2. You can use this facility only if you take the express train (for 8,000 won extra).


Unlike the express train service, the normal train(or commuter train) will act as commuter train. At the same time with the full openning of Airport Railroad, some section(between Geomam and Seoul station) serviced by normal train(or commuter train) is integrated into Seoul Metropolitan Integrated Fare System, so the fare of normal train is considerably lower than it used to be and in result the fare of express train looks relatively expensive.


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

Actually, when downtown check-in first started in Hong Kong, it was only for Cathay Pacific and a handful of other airlines....and over time more and more airlines were added. Still, I suppose that it doesn't look good considering Korea's (maybe unfair) image of being anti-foreign.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Is it really illogical to give the airline companies in the own country a priority over foreign airlines? Is it really illogical to give own citizens priorities over very few foreign tourists? I bet most dont even use the metro.


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

TheKorean said:


> Is it really illogical to give the airline companies in the own country a priority over foreign airlines? Is it really illogical to give own citizens priorities over very few foreign tourists? I bet most dont even use the metro.


Even in Korean law, equal treatment of citizens and foreigners is proscribed. And this is not about tourists, but about Korea's protectionism. This is more generally a problem in East Asia, but let's not get off-topic here...


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ Do you mean *proscribed* (banned) or *prescribed* (required)?


----------



## Jaroslaw (Mar 9, 2004)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ Do you mean *proscribed* (banned) or *prescribed* (required)?


Required. Thanks!


----------



## davieb55 (Jan 29, 2006)

I read today that in Bangkok, downtown check-in just started at the City Air Terminal. It's currently available ONLY for Thai Airlines passengers flying on domestic or international flights.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

*Korea Maglev --- Innotrans 2008 Berlin*

http://magnetbahnforum.de/index.php?Rotem-Urban-Maglev

I just found some old pictures of a life-size model of the maglev from the Berlin Innotrans convention in 2008. Enjoy!


Jaroslaw, have you made it to the Incheon Airport yet? I'm curious to know if they have any more information or if you can see some construction activity.

Luke





Jaroslaw said:


> All the info is in a display area on the ground floor of the Airport Train terminal at Incheon--they have a model of the train system, maps, sketches, renderings, even a brochure, and everything is in Korean and English.
> 
> The only time I've been there--and it's a nice, grand space--was killing time a few months ago, but I will be at the airport again in a month or so, I'll try to take some pics unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Line 2 problems on Friday 11th February*

Hey everyone, did anyone suffer from very unusual delays on Line 2 on Friday night (11th Feb)? I was in Samseong Station at 6.30pm, planning to head east, but the platform was already very, very crowded. Then, when the east-bound train come in, it terminated there, so the platform got even more crowded. The train was then turned around to go west, as there were no trains indicated that way, and hadn't been for at least 5-7 mins. Obviously, this made things super-crowded, and there were continuing delays for quite some time afterwards. It was really unusual for Seoul, the worst delays I have ever experienced in 10 years living here and using the subway all the time. Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Hey everyone, did anyone suffer from very unusual delays on Line 2 on Friday night (11th Feb)? I was in Samseong Station at 6.30pm, planning to head east, but the platform was already very, very crowded. Then, when the east-bound train come in, it terminated there, so the platform got even more crowded. The train was then turned around to go west, as there were no trains indicated that way, and hadn't been for at least 5-7 mins. Obviously, this made things super-crowded, and there were continuing delays for quite some time afterwards. It was really unusual for Seoul, the worst delays I have ever experienced in 10 years living here and using the subway all the time. Does anyone know what happened?


According tothis news, a train stopped at Hongdae station at 5:55pm due to a brake trouble, then at 6.19pm the train returned to normal by itself.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone know why Yongin Everline is still not open?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

TheKorean said:


> Anyone know why Yongin Everline is still not open?


Here :



> *In Yongin, the trains are headed nowhere*
> 
> _Dispute between company and city has kept service from starting_
> 
> ...


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

That is so freaking stupid. After it was finished, they are going to terminate it? What kind of money wasting people are they?


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

Any news to update us on? I hear the Gyeongchun Line will be come more frequent, and the express will start from Yongsan in December. I hope the extension of Line 9 will happen soon as well.


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Its a bit late but the Busan-Gimhae LRT have been running for 2 weeks since its operational date. It connects Busan with Gimhae via Gimhae Airport and its 23.4 km with 21 stations.

Yonhap News








NEWSIS









The current Busan Subway Map


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

Is the Busan-Gimhae LRT in service or are these trial runs?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think its in full service.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Sh...#%&&%! i just missed it by 2 weeks, when i was in Busan by the 15th of july.
Is the Gimhae line conected fully to the Busan Metro, i mean with free transfer and the same fare system?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup, it should be.


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the Sin Bundang line running yet? I think it is due to open this month, and I have even seen maps with it marked on as being part of the system - but they also did that with the Gyeongchun Line a few weeks before it opened.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Is the Sin Bundang line running yet? I think it is due to open this month, and I have even seen maps with it marked on as being part of the system - but they also did that with the Gyeongchun Line a few weeks before it opened.


The openning of Shin Bundang line is postponed to the late of next month, because some of stations was flooded by water during the June's heavy rain and the test of Seoul Metropolitan Integrated Fare system on the line is not completed.


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there a date fixed for Shin Bundang yet? And is the Everland Light Rail open? I read it was supposed to opeon on 30th Sept, but it has been delayed so often that I thought it would be delayed again!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

manrush said:


> If I'm not mistaken, this is an alternative render of the Incheon Subway line 2 vehicle.
> 
> If only they would have gone with this model.
> 
> ...





littlearea said:


> Actually, this is Sao paulo metro line 4.


Probably not, unless its the same train with a different appearance; this is the driverless Hyundai-Rotem trainset actually operating in Sao Paulo's line 4, made in Korea:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

martinw600 said:


> Is there a date fixed for Shin Bundang yet? And is the Everland Light Rail open? I read it was supposed to opeon on 30th Sept, but it has been delayed so often that I thought it would be delayed again!


Sinbundang Line is now officially open.

"Chris in South Korea" blog
source: http://www.chrisinsouthkorea.com/2011/10/life-in-korea-the-sinbundang-line-opens-seoul



> *Life in Korea: the Sinbundang line opens (Seoul)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source: http://www.chrisinsouthkorea.com/2011/10/life-in-korea-the-sinbundang-line-opens-seoul ("Chris in South Korea" blog)

Apparently, each station has a different color:









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:D07Gangnam.jpg









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Photo111029_025.jpg









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:D09YangjaeCitizen'sForest.jpg









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:D10Cheonggyesan.jpg









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:D11Pangyo.jpg









source: http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:D12Jeongja.jpg









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?...0125485256&viewDate=&currentPage=1&listtype=0









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=mirr21c&logNo=70122569104









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=mirr21c&logNo=70122569104









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=mirr21c&logNo=70122569104









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=mirr21c&logNo=70122569104









source: http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=mirr21c&logNo=70122569104
(the red line at the bottom of the map is the Sinbundang Line)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Sinbundang Line - Pangyo Station (D11)*

source: *zergling33* blog at naver.com
http://blog.naver.com/zergling33


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Sinbundangline - Cheonggyesan Station (D10)*

source: zergling33 blog at naver.com
http://blog.naver.com/zergling33


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Sinbundang Line - Yangjae Citizen's Forest Station (D09)*

source: zergling33 blog at naver.com
http://blog.naver.com/zergling33


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anybody have any news regarding the Gyeonggi Province GTX (Great Train Express) commuter rail project? I tried to do some searches online and found the following information:

http://kintex-korea.blogspot.com/2011/03/metropolitan-gtx-to-start-construction.html



> TUESDAY, MARCH 22, 2011
> 
> *Metropolitan GTX to start construction as early as next year KINTEX ~ Dongtan (77.6km)*
> 
> ...


I don't know if I believe some of the information in this blog post: 40m underground? Speed up to 250km/h? 12 trillion dollar cost? lol I think the poster meant 12 trillion won...


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Another article; looks like all 3 proposed lines of this project are gonna happen! 

http://eng.gg.go.kr/entry/GTX-Designated-as-National-Project



> *GTX Designated as National Project!*
> 
> All three lines of GTX to be included in the national railroad plan made official by the Ministry of Land, Transportation, and Maritime Affairs on April 4th, 2011.
> 
> ...


I also found a pdf in English dating back to 2010 regarding Gyeonggi Province planning and development; from pg. 18 it deals with GTX. The rest of the pdf is also interesting if you're into planning:

http://www.metropolis-server.com/ar...s/C2/13-Presentation-Gyeonggi-Jeon-Yu-sin.pdf

This pdf confirms that the GTX lines will indeed be at a depth of 40-50m with speeds up to 250km/h. Wow! No wonder it'll be so expensive...

Among interesting facts in the presentation: rail accounts for 13.5% of transportation in the Seoul metropolitan area, a surprisingly low number...I wonder if that includes the subway system?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

The New Bundang line opened on October 28th.

Wikipedia information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sin_Bundang_Line

Article (also mentions GTX): http://eng.gg.go.kr/2240



> *New Bundang Line Opens*
> (Published October 27, 2011)
> 
> – A 16-minute run from Gangnam Station to Jeongja Station using an unmanned operation system
> ...


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a link to an interesting English powerpoint I found regarding the history, current status and future of the Seoul Metro rail system:

http://www.google.co.jp/url?sa=t&rc...WKlcqjI6ruyCreetg&sig2=kfSIYxhuAGNf9TXMKecsAw


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some pics from my summer trip to Korea. Here Seoul Metro:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

L9


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

L1 Dobongsan









Stadium


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

OLIMPIC PARK


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

nouveau.ukiyo said:


> Another article; looks like all 3 proposed lines of this project are gonna happen!
> 
> http://eng.gg.go.kr/entry/GTX-Designated-as-National-Project
> 
> ...


The GTX plan is now on preliminary feasibility study stage, and 4~5 steps are still remained even if preliminary feasibility study get an approval. Furthermore the national assembly cut the total amount of the GTX research expenditure in the next year's budget proposal. Anyway I think we will have to wait and see where the project is heading.

*Transportation Share Rate (as of 2009)*


> Nationwide
> - Bus : 24.6%
> - Rail : 15.9%
> 
> ...


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gyeongchun Line*

Has the new express double-decker service started on the Gyeongchun line yet? I think trains will go from Yongsan, but I couldn't find an exact date - although a Facebook friend posted a pic of a double decker train. How often will they run?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Has the new express double-decker service started on the Gyeongchun line yet? I think trains will go from Yongsan, but I couldn't find an exact date - although a Facebook friend posted a pic of a double decker train. How often will they run?


Korail named the new express double-decker service as ITX 청춘 ( Intercity Train eXpress Cheongchun). The service will begin from next month, but the exact date, fare, and stop stations are not announced yet.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Busan Metro Line 4 (or Bansong Line)* | Opening : 30th of March, 2011






*Busan Gimhae LRT* | Opening : 17th of September, 2011











*New Bundang Line* | Opening : 28th of October, 2011


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*AUTS *(Advanced Urban Transit System)

- Project Objectives : Development of advanced EMU and infrastructure to improve reliability, safety, maintainability, environmental friendship
- Planned to do a 100,000 km test before actual service 
- homepage



>


News Clips about AUTS Trial Run


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Some more Seoul metro pics:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Some more Seoul metro pics:


Did you try to ride on every line? From the pictures you look so.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

ruready1000 said:


> Did you try to ride on every line? From the pictures you look so.


Hhahaha let me think... 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,... looks like i rode on those lines plus airport line too but it wasnt my task, i just visited the city. It just happened. I didnt ride other lines that have no numbers but names. So still a reason to come back to Seoul, right?


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it allowed to take pictures in Seoul metro?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

^^If not, they're gonna have to lock up falubuz because he went on a photo frenzy!


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ I was never told not to take any pics in metro - not in Seoul, or any other korean metro, and i took at least 10.000 pics there  
will post some more later on.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for answering I was just curious because I've heard it's in Seoul metro that it's forbidden. So, thanks.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The only one metro where i was disturbed while taking pictures was PATH. But nobody said anything on the stations in New York - only in New Jersey they asked me to stop.

Here few more pics.


















Notice how little space is left for passangers at his platform.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Time for some Busan metro pics from me:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Busan


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Last set from Busan


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Gongdeok / AREX*

Is the Gongdeok transfer for AREX open yet? I know it was supposed to be end-2011, and there are lots of signs for AREX at Gongdeok, but I didn't know if it has actually opened yet. Thanks.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Is the Gongdeok transfer for AREX open yet? I know it was supposed to be end-2011, and there are lots of signs for AREX at Gongdeok, but I didn't know if it has actually opened yet. Thanks.


It opened yesterday (30th of November).


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


> It opened yesterday (30th of November).


Thanks, as always, Ruready!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

TBS
http://www.tbs.seoul.kr/eNews/news.do?method=efmNewsInfo&n_idx=54147



> *Airport Express Railroad Opens Gongdeok Station Today *Gongdeok Station is now open for users of the Incheon Airport Railroad Express train. KORAIL Airport Railroad authorities say trains began services to Gongdeok Station at 11 AM today. The total amount of passengers using the trains is now expected to surpass 150,000 daily. Gongdeok Station is located between Hongik University and Seoul stations on the Airport Express line.■
> 
> 30/11/2011


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Taken from http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489640&page=8



> Originally Posted by kjoey View Post
> Racing Towards a Magnetic Future
> Incheon-Yeongjong area selected as showcase area for Korea s first Maglev service














> Magnetic levitation trains are the ultimate in railway transport, and Incheon will be the first city in Korea to operate this futuristic mode of transportation.
> 
> Incheon beat out three other Korean cities (Daegu, Gwangju, Daejeon) in the competition to become the showcase city for the Urban Magnetic Levitation Train Project, overseen by the Ministry of Construction and Transportation and conducted by Korea Institute for Construction&Technology Evaluation and Planning, with Yeongjong Island and areas around Incheon International Airport slated as the site of the nation s first operational magnetic levitation railway line.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any updates on the Incheon Maglev? Have they actually started construction? There have been a few news articles over the months of construction beginning, but no photos or any real proof.

Thanks,

Luke


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

These are some easily found youtube videos of the maglev train and project.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

lkstrknb said:


> Does anyone have any updates on the Incheon Maglev? Have they actually started construction? There have been a few news articles over the months of construction beginning, but no photos or any real proof.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Luke


Construction began at the late of last year. Here are the photos of construction.























































All photos are from Daum Roadmap and taken in June this year).


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for these pictures! I'm glad to see that have begun construction!

I can't wait to ride this maglev train when it opens!


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

KIA Promotion Train on Gyeongchun Line





ITX-Cheongchun Trial Run on Gyeongchun Line

The ITX-Cheongchun sevice which was scheduled to begin its service this month is postponed, due to defective parts found during trial run, until February next year.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Shin-Bundang Line





Shin-Bundang Line (Pangyo Station to Jeongja Station)





Train Information LCD


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


>


What was that he used to 'tap in' on the Ticket Barrier at 1:58 please?


----------



## Nozumi 300 (Jan 10, 2007)

IanCleverly said:


> What was that he used to 'tap in' on the Ticket Barrier at 1:58 please?


His cell phone


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

IanCleverly said:


> What was that he used to 'tap in' on the Ticket Barrier at 1:58 please?


I think he uses mobile-strap type T-Money Card :


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

ruready1000 said:


> I think he uses mobile-strap type T-Money Card


Thanks. So it's like a 'smart card' then?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

IanCleverly said:


> Thanks. So it's like a 'smart card' then?


Yes, it's a 'smart card'. If you are interested in T-Money smart card, see this T-Money PR Video in english.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Gyeonggi-do To Install NFC and QR Code Poster On Every Bus Stops By The End Of This Year*

Gyeonggi-do has installed Bus Arrival Information Display system on 4,900 bus stops, but it's only 22% of the total 22,000 bus stops in Gyeonggi-do. So Gyeonggi-do decided to put NFC and QR Code Poster on all of 22,000 bus stops by the end of this year.

Before the installment of NFC and QR Code Poster :


> Every bus stop has its own number and you can know the bus arrival information by using this number.
> 
> 2G Internet
> ARS
> Gyeonggi-do BIS Site (http://www.gbis.go.kr/)


After the installment of NFC and QR Code Poster :


> In addition to the ways mentioned above, there're NFC and QR Code
> 
> 2G Internet
> ARS
> ...


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Samsung To Install Transparent LCD On Several Subway Stations



> Samsung Electronics sets to pioneer into the transparent display market by initiating volume production of 46” transparent LCD panel. Samsung said on the 17th that it has completed the development of world’s first 46” transparent LCD panel and plans to start volume production of it from late this month. Samsung’s 46” transparent LCD panel features wide angles, a contrast ratio of 4500:1, a HD definition of 1366 * 768 pixels with a color reproduction range of about 70%.
> 
> This product also received Eco Design Award at CES 2012, and a couple of DID Solution companies in the US plan to volume produce it for commercial refrigerator doors. In Korea, Samsung Electronics worked with Samsung SDS to integrate the transparent display into in subway screen doors, to deliver differentiated display experience and new-type advertising for customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Kojects
http://kojects.com/2012/01/14/final-chance-for-wolmido-monorail/
article about Wolmido Monorail


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck to the Wilmido Monorail! Although I like monorails and other innovative and new transportation systems, I really think its a joke if it only goes 50km/h! Also, the construction of this thing seemed very shoddy from the beginning. I don't know if it will survive.

The new maglev being built at the Incheon airport is supposed to have an operating speed of 100km/h. I hope that will be a reality!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Kojects
http://kojects.com/2012/01/28/maglev-at-incheon-international-airport-to-be-completed-this-year/
article about ICN maglev


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some pictures I took of the Daejeon Maglev line back in 2009. These are a few from my flickr page at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2526066740/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

There are also a few more pictures with captions at the Monorail Society site at 
http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Daejeon1.html

and 

http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/Daejeon2.html

Have a look!

Luke


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are a couple more pictures from 2009. The first one is from the Incheon International Airport. They built this beautiful building connected to the baggage claim and terminal housing the train station for trains to Seoul. The train station is in the basement while the future maglev station is on the second floor. When I saw it in 2009, the station area 'troughs' where the tracks will eventually go was turned into elaborate botanical gardens. It was very pretty and relaxing to walk through!


----------



## Kowiana (Jan 26, 2012)

Some great photos there lkstrknb! Great detail.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, I want to ride the Incheon Maglev when it first opens to take more pictures and video!! I might have to wait until 2013 though.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello, I couldn't resist and decided to post some more pictures from Daum Roadmap showing the construction. Here are some of them.


----------



## Kowiana (Jan 26, 2012)

I was there the other day, and although it was dark it seemed things had progressed a lot since these photos were taken. But again it was dark. Must take a trip out there some time.


----------



## iamawesomezero (Feb 2, 2012)

impressive!


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Kowiana said:


> I was there the other day, and although it was dark it seemed things had progressed a lot since these photos were taken. But again it was dark. Must take a trip out there some time.


If you have a chance, please take and post some pictures! I would like to see some pictures of the track with the beams installed! Thanks!

Luke


----------



## Kowiana (Jan 26, 2012)

*Daegu Monorail*

I blogged about Daegu's Monorail line recently. I know others posted some info on it a while back so I'm not sure if there are any new details. Anyway, have a look if you're interested. 

Daegu’s Third Line to be Monorail - Kojects.com
http://kojects.com/2012/02/21/daegus-third-line-to-be-monorail/


----------



## Kowiana (Jan 26, 2012)

*Incheon Maglev Construction*

Just a quick snap of the the maglev construction at Incheon International Airport taken yesterday. I'll have a couple more posts relating to Incheon Airport and maglev sometime soon (hopefully). Will let you know if I put anything up.

This photo was taken where the tracks leave the terminal's transport centre. It seems as if they have waited until near the end of the track construction to link it up.










Here are the tracks inside the transport centre and what I assume is the platform in the middle. The tubes themselves seem much too narrow to have a platform inside. Note: This photo is where the tracks begin and not where they leave the building.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for the pictures! It looks great! If you have more pictures, please post them!

Thanks again.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I wonder why they put glass on the side of the tracks outside the boarding area.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

ITX Cheongchun Began Service Yesterday (28th of Feb)











> *Route*
> [ Yongsan - Cheongnyangni - Pyeongnaehopyeong - Gapyeong - Namchuncheon - Chuncheon ] on Gyeongchun Line
> 
> *Fare*
> ...











Yongsan Station









Transit Card Reader (You use it when you transfer between subway and ITX Cheonchun)



































































































































































source


----------



## martinw600 (Jun 14, 2010)

*ITX Chuncheon trains*

Thanks, Ruready! How often do those trains run? It looks like they take about 68 minutes? Also, how do you use those card readers? My Korean is OK, but not that good - they look like they are not regular T-money card readers? I am looking forward to using it!


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Can someone please explain the transfer process using T money?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

martinw600 said:


> Thanks, Ruready! How often do those trains run? It looks like they take about 68 minutes? Also, how do you use those card readers? My Korean is OK, but not that good - they look like they are not regular T-money card readers? I am looking forward to using it!


Normally one train every hour.
Here is Time schedule : http://www.mediafire.com/?76gjdl3eqdde57l

You can't use T-money card when you ride on ITX-Cheongchun because it require a physical ticket and it's not included in so-called Seoul Metropolitan Integrated Fare System, so there's no transfer discounts.(though you can pay for the ticket with cash, credit card, T-money.)










The card reader is just for the convenience of passengers. If there's no card reader like this, you should exit the gate and re-enter.

* When you transfer from ITX-Cheongchun to Metro or Subway trains
- Do not exit the gate
- Tag T-money or transportationc card on the left side(written as '승차용')
- Then transfer to Metro or Subway trains

* When you transfer from Metro or Subway trains to ITX-Cheongchun
- Do not exit the gate
- Tag T-money or transportation card on the right side(written as '하차용')
- Buy ITX-Cheongchun ticket at the ticket machine
- Then transfer to ITX-Cheongchun


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad to see what is basically an advanced commuter rail service from Seoul all the way to Chuncheon. I imagine it will be very popular during the ski season. Perhaps I'm way off track, but is this part of the line that will be further upgraded as part of the Seoul-Sokcho HSR line that's supposed to happen sometime this decade?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

aquaticko said:


> Glad to see what is basically an advanced commuter rail service from Seoul all the way to Chuncheon. I imagine it will be very popular during the ski season. Perhaps I'm way off track, but is this part of the line that will be further upgraded as part of the Seoul-Sokcho HSR line that's supposed to happen sometime this decade?


There're no set plans for Seoul-Sokcho HSR line yet. According to government's 2010~2020 railway plan Seoul-Sokcho line classified as reviewing is described as 'Suseo(seoul) ~ Chuncheon ~ Sokcho', not 'Seoul ~ via Gyeongchun line ~ Chuncheon ~ Sokcho'. So we don't know at this stage where the plan is heading.


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Some more ITX-Cheongchun video:





runby:





I like how the name of the service combines the characters for the starting and ending points of the Gyeongchun Line, as well as alluding to the youthful memories this line is associated with. 4 motor cars, 4 trailer cars, max speed 180km/h, which apparently is highest for non-ktx rolling stock.

*the latest edition of the railfan magazine Railers features the ITX 368000 series:
http://www.railers.kr/


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice side view of the ITX trainset. That sounds like an EMD-engined diesel idling in the background behind the photographer.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Some more ITX-Cheongchun video:
> I like how the name of the service combines the characters for the starting and ending points of the Gyeongchun Line, as well as alluding to the youthful memories this line is associated with. 4 motor cars, 4 trailer cars, max speed 180km/h, which apparently is highest for non-ktx rolling stock.
> 
> *the latest edition of the railfan magazine Railers features the ITX 368000 series:
> http://www.railers.kr/


I'm surprised that you even know railfan magazine Railers, haha. And thanks for video cilps.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Hyundai Rotem Hybrid (Wireless/Wire) Tram Prototype*











Source : Wireless Tram Development Division


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

I assume that tram is for export, because I cant think of any tram line building projecy going on right now.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Daegu 3rd Line Construction Site (Monorail)


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sejong City BRT(Bimodal Tram) Test Operating


Period : 2012.09.09 ~ 2013.03.31
Operating Section : Daejeon Banseok Station ~ Osong Station
BRT Station : Daejeon Banseok Station, Sejong Terminal, Cheotmauel, Sejong Government Complex, Osong Station
Length : 31.2 km
Fare : Free during test operating


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sejong City BRT(Bimodal Tram) Test Operating


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Daegu 3rd Line Construction Photos























































from _Daegu City Blog_


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

When is Daegu's monorail scheduled to commence operations?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> When is Daegu's monorail scheduled to commence operations?


Daegu 3rd Line (monorail)

Line Length : 23.95 km
Trainset : 3 Cars per one trainset
Capacity : 265 peoples, Maximum : 398 peoples (150%)
It's scheduled to open in July 2014.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures of the Daegu Monorail! These are the first pictures I have seen of the construction and track. Thanks.
Luke


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Test Line for Wireless Low-Floor Tram Opened at Osong






Osong Test Line

 Length : 1 km (set to be extended to 1.7 km later)
Tram Specs

Vehicle Composition : 5 Module 1 Trainset (
Vehicle Length : about 32m
Maximum Design Speed : 70 km/h
Capacity : 200 peoples
Wiring Power : DC 750V
Battery Capacity : 162 KWh
Brake System : Regenerative, Friction braking 
Drive System : Lithium-polymer Battery / VVVF Inverter / Induction Motor
Main Features
- Running 25km (wireless system) per a battery with one-time charge
- 25mR of minimum curve radius
- Interior noise below 70dB

Source(english)


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

I saw the bimodal tram at the Expo 2012 in Yeosu. It's a great new type of trams, but maybe more a bus than a tram?

On my blog, I wrote something about their unique system => http://seoulandkorea.blogspot.kr/2012/11/new-generation-of-trams.html


A pic of the bimodal trams from the expo:


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

A magnetic levitation train makes a trial run yesterday at Incheon International Airport during the completion ceremony of the test line for the urban magnetic levitation train. The Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs said the train will operate on a 6.1-kilometer (3.8-mile) section between Incheon Airport and Yongyu of Yeongjong Island in Incheon. [YONHAP News]


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

nimedi said:


> I saw the bimodal tram at the Expo 2012 in Yeosu. It's a great new type of trams, but maybe more a bus than a tram?
> 
> On my blog, I wrote something about their unique system => http://seoulandkorea.blogspot.kr/2012/11/new-generation-of-trams.html
> 
> ...


The system ("Phileas") was invented in Eindhoven, The Netherlands and is used there since 2004. But it is quite unreliable, they had to suspend the traffic twice, and the automatic guidance system is not used anymore. The driver now has to steer the vehicle by hand. So, it is indeed more a bus than a tram.


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

Grunnen said:


> The system ("Phileas") was invented in Eindhoven, The Netherlands and is used there since 2004. But it is quite unreliable, they had to suspend the traffic twice, and the automatic guidance system is not used anymore. The driver now has to steer the vehicle by hand. So, it is indeed more a bus than a tram.


Thanks for the information. The Wiki-article about Phileas says:


> On November 3, 2005 a license & technology transfer agreement was signed between Advanced Public Transport Systems (APTS) and the Korea Railroad Research Institute (KRRI). KRRI develops the Korean version of Phileas vehicle by May 2011.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Korea starts test run of homegrown maglev train*



> Korea kicked off a trial run of a locally made magnetic levitation train on Thursday, marking a major step toward commercializing more eco-friendly transport services for its citizens, the government said.
> 
> The test operation kicked off on a 6.1-kilometer rail line built in a town near Incheon International Airport, and commercial service will begin in August next year, according to the Ministry of Land, Transport and Maritime Affairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

ruready1000 said:


>


Wow, arrangement of the chairs is great :cheers:


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

*KTX and subway trains passing the river Han*

I want to share three videos about urban transport in Seoul. If I remember it correctly, the river Han is the widest river which divides a large city. Therefore, it is really great to cross the Han river with subway or the KTX.

Here are some videos, all of them on the same route but at different seasons of the year:

Subway Line No. 1:







View out of the KTX on the Han River and yeah, the river is frozen:







And one more time the view out of a KTX, this time a look at the other side, and I believe that it was in the autumn:


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

nimedi said:


> Wow, arrangement of the chairs is great :cheers:


That's indeed very interesting, quite efficient use of space IMO.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*15 Dec 2012 - Byeollae station (Gyeongchun Line) opens*

This is an infill station on the Gyeongchun Line in northeast Seoul.









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Byeollae-Y.JPG









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Byeollae-I2.JPG









http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/파일:Byeollae-S.JPG


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

Video of the LED light effects at the bus shelters in front of the Seoul Station (main train station):


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm quite curious about Daegu monorail system. I think monorails really are the future of transportation and with hige projects underway all over the planet it looks like Monorails are finally getting the respect they deserve as affordable mass/rapid transit. 

I am surprised thou at the relatively low capacity of the Daegu system. Like all transit systems it's not the current train lengths but rather their potential. In Vancouver new SkyTrain stations are built at 70 meters and only run 36 meter trains {although frequency is up to every 90 seconds each way} but they number of trains can be doubled to use the current station length and all are built to be able to be easily expanded to 100 meters to accomodate 3 36 meter trains if ever needed in the future. 

How large are the current trains they will run and most importantly how large are the stations........the potential pphpd capacity of the system? 

Thanks.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

> How large are the current trains they will run and most importantly how large are the stations........the potential pphpd capacity of the system?


I agree fully! A very recent example of this is the KL (Kuala Lumpur) monorail system. They have had 2 car trains for many years now and the system needed to expand. New 4 car trains should be being delivered as we speak but they have had to retrofit and expand almost all of the 11 stations to accommodate the longer trains.

It seems like so much extra money and additional construction because they didn't have the foresight to build the system with growth in mind from the beginning.

This is a picture I took in October, 2012 of the Maharajalela Station. You can see the white supports for the platform extension.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

I am thrilled to see the urban maglev at the airport in test runs! This is the second slow/medium speed maglev in the world, the first being in Nagoya Japan. I hope it proves successful and they can bring the initial construction and installation costs down.

Luke


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info but how large are the Daegu Monorail stations going to be?


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

ssiguy2 said:


> I'm quite curious about Daegu monorail system. I think monorails really are the future of transportation and with hige projects underway all over the planet it looks like Monorails are finally getting the respect they deserve as affordable mass/rapid transit.
> 
> I am surprised thou at the relatively low capacity of the Daegu system. Like all transit systems it's not the current train lengths but rather their potential. In Vancouver new SkyTrain stations are built at 70 meters and only run 36 meter trains {although frequency is up to every 90 seconds each way} but they number of trains can be doubled to use the current station length and all are built to be able to be easily expanded to 100 meters to accomodate 3 36 meter trains if ever needed in the future.
> 
> ...


The length of Daegu monotrail train is about 46m and the length of station platform is about 45~48m, so practically there's no room to extend. I think the current capacity is enough and rather Daegu local government would worry that the monorail would fill it up with passengers.


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

Tbh the subway only carries about a third of it's projected passengers a day. I almost always have a seat when I ride it (and theres room to increase the car length and frequency). The preview videos I've seen show 3car trains (I'll look up the link for you)


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

For those interested in the loading capacity of a monorail system, this may give you an idea. I suppose the Daegu Line 3 can be classified as "medium" (?):

http://www.hitachi-rail.com/products/monorail_system/system_capacity/loading/index.html

Here are some pics of the trainsets (indeed 3 car), apologies if they have been posted previous:
http://www.kjclub.com/jp/exchange/p...=3908&thread=1000000&idx=1&page=1&number=3043

Except for the first trainset, which will be assembled by Hitachi, the remaining 27 will be produced by Woojin Industrial Systems.
http://www.wjis.co.kr/eng/index.html


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys, much appreciated. 

This line seems like it will be exactly the same capacity as Vancouver's new Canada Line which opened in 2009. The stations are 50 meters and use, unlike the other 2 SkyTrain Lines, standard Metro rail cars. The general guidelines is if a subway car is running each way every 2 minutes it has capacity of about 5,000 pphpd. 

Vancouver's Canada Line and your new monorail will have cpacity of 12,500 pphpd.......a medium capacity system.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful _Pangyo station_ in Seoul

:cheers:




brick84 said:


> *Seoul*
> 
> _Pangyo station _
> 
> ...


----------



## Alphamayo (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I can visit the station


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Everline in Yongin, South Korea opened on 26 April:

http://kojects.com/2013/04/23/yongin-everline-to-finally-open-for-real-this-time/


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Very short cab ride on the Gyeongui Line:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone have information on Incheon Metro Line 3?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Seoul metro to get 9 new lines

The Seoul Metropolitan Government announced yesterday that it will invest 8.5 trillion won ($7.58 billion) on nine new light rail and subway lines by 2025.

The new tracks, which will total 85.4 kilometers (53.1 miles), are to serve areas that are currently difficult to access by public transit.

An initiative to build seven new light rail lines was initiated in 2007. It was delayed for years for political and financial reasons, but now has been reborn as a nine-track plan. Two additional lines were added for Wirye New Town in Songpa District, southern Seoul.

Line No. 9 will be expanded, with a 3.8 kilometer section added between VHS Hospital and Godeok District. 

Of the projected 8.5 trillion won required, the central government will kick in 1.1 trillion won and the city government will invest 3.5 trillion won. The remainder will come from the private sector. The city government has set the basic fare at 1,050 won, the same as it is for other lines. 

When the initial plan was announced in 2007 by former Mayor Oh Se-hoon, he said that different fares would apply, but current Mayor Park Won-soon said yesterday that that would only benefit private investors.

“We can’t put too much of a burden on the citizens because these lines are part of the city government’s welfare programs,” Mayor Park said in a press briefing at City Hall. 

Private investors are saying that the city should cover the deficit that could stem from the low fares. “We forecast that we’ll need to provide about 3.5 to 4.5 billion won in support to private investors per year,” said Yoon Jun-byeong, director of the city government’s Urban Transportation Department. “Because these lines will be completed at different times, the city government won’t have any trouble supporting the investors.” 

As of this month, only the Myeonmok and Seobu lines have attracted private investors. The city government will submit the plan to the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport by the end of September. It said the ministry will likely approve the plan next year.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ Nice. Here I draw a map with point to point lines.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^It's kind of strange; I know that's only a point to point drawing, but unless the new lines are going to be weirdly unintuitively routed, it seems like most of what will be constructed isn't "new lines', but extensions and short tunnels between existing stations. Most of them clearly need to be done (especially the lines through Gangnam and Jamsil, and Yeongdeungpo and Gwanak), but I don't know if they count as new lines.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Searching in korean I found some maps with the new lines route.

Here http://cafe366.daum.net/_c21_/bbs_s...0&contentval=&docid=1M9Ngman81020110826192155 you can see at first the Myeonmok Line, next a combination of Myeonmok line, Dongbuk line and non proposed (?) Ui line from Sinseol-dong to Ui. And the Sillim line.

Here http://blog.naver.com/PostView.nhn?blogId=railseoul&logNo=120121552360 you can see more images about the Dongbuk Line project, similar to Line 4 of Busan Subway.

^^ But this information is a bit old. Here a maps from 7/2013 with (I suppose) the correct plan:

http://inews.seoul.go.kr/hsn/progra...?category1=NC1&category2=NC1_2&boardID=182424


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for that, Sr Horn. It looks as though they discuss either commuter lines or the GTX project further down in the article. It'd be good to see something happening with that.


----------



## ruready1000 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Suncheon PRT Started Trial Test for Public*











Suncheon PRT(Personal Rapid Transit)
- Length : 4.64 km
- Speed(max) : 60 km/h
- Train : 3.6ｍ x 2.5ｍ x 2.1ｍ
- Capacity : 6~9 persons
- Unmanned
- Commercial operation scheduled to start in October


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi!

I want a good website with all timetables from Korail Network. For example, there's no result if I search for DMC to Munsan train services in Gyeongui line hno:

Something like Hyperdia in Japan?

Thanks!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I suppose her drink must be spiked:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Sr.Horn said:


> Hi!
> 
> I want a good website with all timetables from Korail Network. For example, there's no result if I search for DMC to Munsan train services in Gyeongui line hno:
> 
> ...


Here:

http://www.smrt.co.kr/program/cyberStation/main2.jsp?lang=e

It's not ideal, but it gives you a timetable for all stations you click on in the Seoul area.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

^^ Well, but we are talking about a 1,5 million people city. :nuts:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

When I lived in Daejeon last year I remember seeing signs on the buses advertising the pros and cons of a tram versus subway. Yes, the costs are very high for a subway, so I can see why they went with a tram.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://nyjnews.net/sub_read.html?uid=26530&section=sc3&section2=

Gyeongui Line Phase 3 to open on December 27th. The Phase consists of an extension between the current terminus, Gongdeok, and Yongsan. This will effectively link the Gyeongui Line with the Jungang line.

This information has been known for quite some time, but what was I believe still uncertain was the degree of integration between Gyeongui and Jungang line. It seems that two lines will merge altogether, and will be renamed - brace yourselves - Gyeongui-Jungang Line. Trains will go all the way from Yongmun to Munsan on the 119km line (yes, 119!). Apparently, some kind of express service will also be introduced.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Well...Korea is, after all, much narrower than it is long. That 119km will end up covering a large portion of Gyeonggi's populated eastern areas. Agreed though; that name is, uh, a little unwieldy.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

*Gyeongui·Jungang Line*

The Gyeongui·Jungang Line was put in service on 27 December 2014. This new line is the comination of the Gyeongui Line and Jungang Line with the new connection between Gongdeok and Yongsan. A new station, Hyochang, will be added on 2015.









http://blog.naver.com/doryp/220221922346

This new line permits to cross directly the Seoul metropolitan area from Munsan to Yongmun, 118 km in total.

Gongdeok - Yongsan view





Gyeongui·Jungang Line test run passing Yongsang


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://joongang.joins.com/article/aid/2014/12/22/16323729.html?cloc=olink|article|default

In addition to the Gyeongui-Jungang Line completion, two new stations opened today:
On the Suin Line, Darwol Station (in Eastern Incheon)
On Subway Line 3, Wonheung Station (in Goyang)

Things to look forward to in 2015:
- March: Opening of the Eastern extension to Line 9 from Sinnonhyeon to Jamsil Sports Complex (five new stations and transfers to Line 2 and Bundang Line)
- June: Opening of the Incheon Airport Maglev (6 stations), conveniently linking the airport with buttf*ck nowhere station. This opening has been pushed back a few times, so it could suffer another setback
- December: Suin Line will extend westwards and link with Incheon Station (on Seoul Subway Line 1), with 5 additional stations


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's a map of Daegu Line 3










Look in the top right of the map for direction of north. It goes near the North Bus Terminal (북부터미널); it looks like only a 5-10 minute walk there from one of the stations.

map from this site: http://www.daegu.go.kr/Subway/


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

*Donghae-Nambu Line - Udong Station*

According the pictures from Pure Train, Udong Station near Busan Museum of Art Station on Busan Subway Line 2 is almost completed and the second track tended.

Jan. 14:




























This is the Haeundae end of the Jaesong Station:










Udong Station has high-platforms, only for new commuter services.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like the Daegu Line 3 Monorail will open in April instead of May.

Article dated Feb. 10, 2015
http://news.donga.com/DKBNEWS/3/all/20150210/69580978/3

translation:
Daegu Line 3 will have its official opening in April.

Daegu Metropolitan Transit Corporation explained, “For the last 10 months from April 2014 to February 2015 we extended the final testing phase. From February 9th, the Daegu Line 3 Monorail has been doing trial runs.”

Daegu Line 3 Monorail has invested in 28 trains and has been doing test runs in actual situations that the people of Daegu will use. For 60 days from 5:30am-12:00am (midnight) along 30 stations, a length of 23.1 km, it has been doing a total of 15,000 trial runs.

During the trial runs, simulations have been going on such as people waiting for the train, purchasing tickets, operations, facilities inspections, etc. These are all simulations of what will actually happen when it opens.

If there are no special problems during the Daegu Metro mandatory 60 day trial runs, the line is scheduled to open in April.

Also, there will be one wrapped train promoting the 2015 Daegu/Gyeongbuk World Water Forum from February 9th to the end of April. The wrapped train will be an attraction for the citizens and run 18 times per day.

Daegu Metro CEO Hong Seung-hwal emphasized, “Because we have been running full-scale and precision trial runs for the successful opening of the line, it will be an error-free and safe opening.”



> 대구지하철3호선이 4월 시민들에게 공식 개통될 예정이다.
> 
> 대구도시철도공사는 “지난 2014년 4월부터 2015년 2월까지 10개월에 걸친 본선 시운전이 완료됨에 따라 2월 9일부터 대구지하철3호선 모노레일 영업시운전에 들어갔다”고 설명했다.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Daegu Metro Line 3 will be inaugurated on April 12.

MBC News report (2015.2.9)


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Mock-up of the new trains for the Busan Metro Line 1:



















humetro.busan.kr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

At least they still have the place above the seats to put your stuff (although not many people use the space). I think Daejeon trains didn't have any place above the seats and I was surprised when I first saw that.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

ruready1000 said:


> Opening schedule of Seoul Line 9
> - Phase 2 : March of 2015
> - Phase 3 : April of 2016


The Line 9 extension of 5 stations will open on March 28. The five stations are Oenju(언주), Seonjeongneung(선정릉), Samseungjungang (삼성중앙), Boeunsa (보은사) and Sports Complex (종합운동장).










Info from kojects.com



> As anyone who has taken Line 9 will know, there are currently only four cars for each train meaning that services can get extremely crowded, especially in a city where 8-10 cars are standard for many lines. This is further exacerbated by how often trains come which is every 5-5.5 minutes during peak times and 6-7 minutes normally.
> 
> On 31 January, Line 9 timetables were changed from one express train for every two all-stop trains to one express train for every all-stop train as trial operations on the new extension began. While this means that express trains now actually come more often, all-stop trains come less often and overall services have decreased by 60 a day. To make matters worse, according to this article from The Kyunghyang Shinmun, passengers using Line 9 services have been increasing on average by 2,700 people a day.
> 
> Metro 9 says that 20 extra more subway cars will be added next year in September with 50 more cars on order to meet passenger demand, but these won’t be ready until a year and a half later in 2017. The possibility of another 70 cars is also being investigated for the opening of stage 3.


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

At least!



> New transfer passageway links airport rail to Seoul metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korea Herald


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Seoul will increase bus and subway fares from June 2015.

(summarized from here)

The base bus fare will increase between 150 and 200 won and the base subway fare will increase from 200 to 300 won. Currently the base fare is 1,050 for bus and subway. Fares rise the farther distance you travel.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

goldbough said:


> Seoul will increase bus and subway fares from June 2015.
> 
> (summarized from here)
> 
> The base bus fare will increase between 150 and 200 won and the base subway fare will increase from 200 to 300 won. Currently the base fare is 1,050 for bus and subway. Fares rise the farther distance you travel.


that is right. 
current won sung mayor increase public transfer fare rise higher and higher.
this rise decision TWO time in his regime.
predecessor mayor Mr oh depress public transfer fare as aspect of social welfare.

I have no car. with this rise fare my traffic money spent a lot.

In my opinions Seoul's most strong point compare with other global cities is very well public transfer system and very LOW fare.

But end up rise fare! So upset for me. :bash:


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

The opening date for Daegu's line 3 monorail has been pushed to April 23.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Excuse me, but I something missed out - are Yeongjong and Yongyu stations are already opened on AREX line?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Not according to the map on the AREX website (http://www.arex.or.kr/jsp/eng/information/linemap.jsp) or the official online subway map (https://www.smrt.co.kr/program/cyberStation/main2.jsp?lang=e). The latter includes the recent line 9 extension, so presumably it's current.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Here is a photo of Yongyu station from Nov 2014:









http://blog.daum.net/_blog/BlogTypeView.do?blogid=0admD&articleno=320

And here is another from March 2015:









http://tor1271.tistory.com/entry/황해해물칼국수-2호점-인천-칼국수-맛집

Doesn't seem much has changed. 

Korean wikipedia says the station will open in June. 

http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/용유역


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Suin line extension in Incheon opens at the end of the year. Article here:

http://kojects.com/2015/08/06/suin-line-extension-to-open-in-december/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

It's actually gonna open in February 2016. News cane out right after the Kojects article


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

whatever happened to the Incheon Airport maglev?


----------



## DaeguDuke (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a piddly wee thing, doesn't serve anywhere. last I'd heard it had quietly opened, served nowhere and nobody and was destined to make a running loss in perpetuity.. It's a shame as it'd be great for the GTX to be built with maglev tech (doesn't Tokyo have a maglev metro line?). GTX will be in tunnel and won't run onto any other lines, perfect to introduce maglev


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I don't think so, unless I'm completely ignorant to it (which is possible).


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

DaeguDuke said:


> It's a piddly wee thing, doesn't serve anywhere. last I'd heard it had quietly opened, served nowhere and nobody and was destined to make a running loss in perpetuity.. It's a shame as it'd be great for the GTX to be built with maglev tech (doesn't Tokyo have a maglev metro line?). GTX will be in tunnel and won't run onto any other lines, perfect to introduce maglev


You're wrong. The Maglev was scheduled to open for the first time in 2013 I believe, but it has been pushed back many time. Until recently, opening was scheduled for S2 2015, but it was recently pushed back to S1 2016. And yes, it runs to nowhere and should take big losses, in the short and middle term. In the long term, Yeongjong Island should have a bunch of casinos (Midan City, an other right near T1) and there are also residential projects, so by then, when Phase 3 is completed and the Monorail / Maglev makes a full loop, it might be profitable. But that's probably 10 years ahead of us at least.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

New video regarding the GTX project :






Even if it's in Korean, you might be able to understant that there is little substance regarding "final design, funding, commitment, deadline".

This project is still uncertain, and the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport, is obviously using this video to raise awareness and support for the project. Gyeonggi-do is also a big supporter, but getting support from Seoul City, Incheon City, National Government and private contractors has been more difficult.

The most interesting thing is at the 1:24 mark in this video. It shows that the line B is still planned to cross Yeouido and Seoul Station to reach Cheonryanggi Station, while other recent proposals suggested veering South along line 2 to reach Samseong Station instead.









http://news.donga.com/3/03/20131010/58110498/1

In any case, this project will probably not start before 2016 or 2017 at the earliest, with line A the first one to start construction (from Kintex in Goyang to Suseo, and then through Dongtan using the Suseo HSR line)


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re. Incheon Subway Line 2*

Any info on those grades? Perhaps use of zoom lenses exaggerates the slope, but that looks like *at least* 30 permil. With 2 car M-M trains it should be no problem though.


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

kimahrikku1 said:


> New video regarding the GTX project :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is It a high-speed subway?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Rodalvesdepaula said:


> Is It a high-speed subway?


The terminology is always tricky for rail projects, but the short answer is yes. You might also call it suburban rapid transit / commuter rail or whatever, but anyway, that's the idea. The models for this project are Paris's RER and London's Crossrail.

As you can see, each of the 3 lines is about 50-km long, with only 7 or 8 stations, allowing for trains to pick up speed in between station and reach 180 km/h (subway usually don't do more than 80). So a trip from one end of the line to the other wouldn't take more than 30 minutes or so, while by subway, it could be almost 1h30...


----------



## Rodalvesdepaula (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, that's great! 

I wanna know more about GTX project.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Awesome project. But what makes me laugh is they keep talking about london Crossrail, which doesnt even exist yet. We dont know if it will be a success or failure. Right is to mention Paris RER which works for decades and is a good example, copying by many cities now (including London with its Crossrail).


----------



## nimedi (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey,

last week I had to go to the Incheon International Airport and I had some times to get some pictures and even a short clip of the maglev doing a test-run:




















And the video:







You'll find more pictures and possibility to discuss the Incheon maglev here: http://kojects.com/kojects-forum/#!/snapshots:incheon-maglev

:banana:


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Kojects with the latest on the Myeonmok Line in Eastern Seoul



> On September 3, Seoul announced that it would be moving forward with plans for yet another light rail line – the Myeonmok Line which it has put out for tender.
> The Myeonmok Line is part of Seoul’s plan for 10 new lines in the city which also includes the Sillim Line we recently posted about. There are 12 stations on the proposed 9.05km line and Seoul says that construction is expected to get underway at the end of 2017.
> The Myeonmok Line begins at the busy Cheonyangni Station(청량리역) and makes its way east towards Myeonmok (면목역) where it meets Line 7; it then turns north and travels up to the final station at Sinnae (신내역) where it will connect with the Gyeongchun Line and the future Line 6 station.
> 
> ...


Source : http://kojects.com/2015/09/14/construction-on-seoul-myeonmok-line-to-begin-2017/


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^So, another question. The Myeonmok Line is called "light rail"; does that mean that it's going to be underground, at-grade, or an elevated line? Considering the value of real estate in the city, I'd expect the first, but usually that's heavy rail. Or, is this light rail because they're planning on using smaller trainsets?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> ^^So, another question. The Myeonmok Line is called "light rail"; does that mean that it's going to be underground, at-grade, or an elevated line? Considering the value of real estate in the city, I'd expect the first, but usually that's heavy rail. Or, is this light rail because they're planning on using smaller trainsets?


I hate definitions of railways. Urban rail, light rail, commuter rail, high capacity subway, metro, express subway, ligh-capacity subway, rapid transit...

But, it's gonna be a subway line, so everything is underground. It's called "light rail" because each trainset will be short (something like 3 cars I guess), and will only serve one small neighborhood with a short distance in between each station. 12 stations for 9km.

It's getting popular in Korea. Yongin Everline, U Line (Uijeongbu), Daegu Line 3, Sillim Line, Ui Line...


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

I was on Yangsan bus #8 today and they had a notice that the bus route would be changing in accordance with the opening of Jeungsan Station (증산역) on Line 2 of the Busan metro. I went to the Busan metro website to verify, but couldn't find any news. Anyway, I will go this Thursday, Sep. 24 to check it out. The bus notice said the station opens that day. I'll post a couple pictures if it's open.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

On September 3rd, Opening of Exit 7 at Bongeunsa Station on Line 9, directly linking the station with the mall (without having to go out and/or cross the street), like the Southern end of the COEX directly linking with Samseong Station on Line 2.









http://images.lesson.im/media/1065639516584396226_7522160









http://blog.joins.com/media/folderlistslide.asp?uid=meisterts&folder=46&list_id=13647603




> 코엑스몰, 9호선 연결통로 개통 기념 이벤트
> 
> [이데일리 정태선 기자] 국내 대표 복합쇼핑몰 코엑스몰이 3일 지하철 9호선 봉은사역 7번 출구와 코엑스몰 내부 광장인 ‘아셈 플라자’를 직접 잇는 연결통로를 개통하고, 이를 기념해 9~10월 두 달간 온·오프라인 이벤트를 실시한다.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

goldbough said:


> I was on Yangsan bus #8 today and they had a notice that the bus route would be changing in accordance with the opening of Jeungsan Station (증산역) on Line 2 of the Busan metro. I went to the Busan metro website to verify, but couldn't find any news. Anyway, I will go this Thursday, Sep. 24 to check it out. The bus notice said the station opens that day. I'll post a couple pictures if it's open.


While Kojects blog says this station will open today (2015.09.24):

http://kojects.com/2015/09/21/jeungsan-station-finally-opens-after-being-built-7-years-ago/

The Wikipedia entry for this station lists it opening 2015.12.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeungsan_Station_(Yangsan)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Did you chacked this one:
http://frdb.wo.to/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*GTX Line C greenlit by KDI.*

The GTX Line 3 project is moving forward. The line has been greenlit by the KDI, which 2 years ago gave a no-go as the project was apparently not economically viable.

Since then, changes have been implemented to GTX Line 3 :
- The line will use the existing Gwacheon line (part of subway line 4) between Gwacheon and Geumjeong. (6.1km)
- The line will also use the existing Gyeongwon line (part of subway line 1) between Dobongsan and Uijeongbu. (5.4km)
- Sudogwon KTX (due to open next June) line will be extended from Suseo station to Samseong station, and will then share service with the GTX line from Samseong all the way to Uijeongbu. So, that's killing two birds with one stone.
- Old Gyeongbu line to connect with Sudogwon KTX at Jijae station, allowing Suwon residents to bypass the slow Gyeongbu line and use the Gyeongbu HSR to Daejeon, cutting Suwon-Daejeon travel time by 18 minutes, and increasing the number of KTX departing from Suwon everyday from 8 to 20. This doesn't affect the GTX line per se, but since the GTX line connects with with subway line 1 at Geumjeong, which is in fact the old Gyeongbu line, that should bring added service to the Gyeongbu line. I don't know if that mean extending GTX to Suwon, additional ITX trains or new express service on subway line 1, but that does give more options overall for Suwon.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2015/12/08/0200000000AKR20151208167300003.HTML?input=1195m

Still no official date for start of construction (or opening), but that bodes well.
The other lines are also trying to iron out details to pass the KDI's evaluation.
GTX Line A has considered sharing its central section with Shinbundang line's northern extension, and Incheon has submitted a proposal to have the line go to Samseong/Jamsil, aligned with Seoul Subway Line 2, rather that go North of the river to Cheongnyangni through Seoul Station.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I recently discussed trams trying to make a come-back to Korea, with projects ungoing in Wirye, Changwon and Suwon (among others). Now, there is a new contender for the 1st modern tram system to be built in Korea title.

It's a very short line, and designed as a shuttle rather than a full tramway line. A bit peculiar because it only has one use. But I think that with its open space and new city design, Pangyo (city of Seongnam in Seoul's Southeast suburbs) is a good potential location for a line. Here is the full article from Kojects

*Pangyo to Lead Tram Renaissance*










Following the increasing number of light rail lines opening around South Korea, a tram renaissance is also quietly brewing in several of the nation’s cities. One of the first places expected to bring back traditional trams since they disappeared from Korea nearly 5o years ago, is Pangyo Techno Valley in Seongnam City. In the past we’ve written about bi-modal trams that have been trialed in a few places around the country, but these haven’t seen much success so far.

The Pangyo Tram project was announced by the Mayor of Seongnam City at a press conference last year and will be a short 1.5km line. The route will ultimately act as a shuttle between Pangyo Station and industrial complex areas, with final designs to be confirmed next year. Construction will then take place over the next two years with the aim to open at the end of 2018. Building the tram is expected to cost a total of 32 billion won.

Below is a map of one of the proposed routes with stops at Sampyeong Bridge (삼평교앞), Geumto Stream (금토천), Jungang Plaza (중앙광장), Park (공원), Pangyo Station (판교역).









Pangyo Tram Map – Image: Railroad Paradise
As you can see from the map above, the tram is designed so that it mainly runs through “transit malls” in between buildings and only covers a minimal amount of road. The trams won’t have any overhead wiring, instead running on batteries, and creating a safer, better looking environment at the same time. Hyundai Rotem have already developed and started trialing such trams (see banner image), with Suwon planning to use the same type of vehicles for another future tram project.









A Hyundai Rotem Tram displayed at Suwon’s Ecomoblity Exhibition in 2013.

Seongnam City delegates also recently visited Helsinki, Finland which has a more than 120 year history of operating trams, in order to carry out benchmarking and learn more about tram technology. The trip resulted in the two cities agreeing to share information about trams and tram technology in the future.

You might expect an area like Pangyo, which is home to companies and institutes that deal with cutting-edge technology, to already have some sort of modern “clean, green” mode of transport. However, the reality has been far from that.

One of the main issues is that although Pangyo is connected to the Sinbundang Line, the Techno Valley area where a majority of the 70,000 employees work is actually quite a walk from the station, especially for some parts. In recent years, this led to many workers using their cars to commute instead of using public transport, creating what was dubbed a “parking war” by the media due to the lack of spaces.









This photo was taken near where the second stop (Park) in the above map would be located.
Nevertheless, it’s hoped that once the Pangyo Tram is complete, more commuters will change their habits and find the experience of hoping off a tram right outside their office building a more attractive option than spending time searching for a carpark or parking illegally.

The project is still in the early changes, but the timeline line is a short one and one that I hope will progress swiftly. I’m definitely keen to see Pangyo Techno Valley help lead the way with environmentally-friendly and pedestrian-focused transport, as well as act a role model for other cities with similar plans. There are currently four other cities already planning to build trams including Seoul and Suwon, and several other cities considering it. We’ll be sure to post about these other tram projects in the future once projects are confirmed and more information becomes available.

http://kojects.com/2015/12/17/pangyo-tram-lead-tram-renaissance/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Government pushes away Incheon's plans for a Songdo-Jamsil GTX Line B in favor of the Songdo-Cheongnyangni route*

GTX Line B was initially proposed to go from Songdo (in Incheon) to Cheongnyangni (in North-East Seoul), through Incheon City Hall, Bupyeong, Dangarae, Sindorim, Yeouido, Yongsan, and Seoul Station.

However, last year, the city of Incheon submitted an alternate plan, going from Songdo to South-East Seoul in Jamsil. (through Incheon City Hall, Sosa, Gasan Digital, Sadang, Gangnam and Samseong - and with additional stops being considered at Seoul National University of Education and Seolleung), with all 3 lines intersecting at Samseong Station.

However, the government has just announced its opposition to this plan and intends to maintain its initial plan of going through the busy train stations of Yongsan, Seoul Station and Cheongnyangni, as well as Yeouido, the city's financial center ; rather than go along the busy Gangnam axis along Teheran Street and Olympic Avenue.

Here is a picture :

the red Line B is the one favored by the government, which will probably get built, while the black line B was proposed by Incheon as an alternative but just got rebuked.










http://www.kyeongin.com/main/view.php?key=20160110010003187


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm kind of torn on which of those two seems like a better plan. The Gangnam region (as opposed to the district) seems to be less than well-served by transit at the moment, but Incheon's proposal serves more residential than business districts, which says to me that it may not be as utilized as the government's proposal. Additionally, the lack of connection with any current KTX stations, as opposed to the other plan's connections at both Seoul and Yongsan, seems to be a major shortfall, although by the time either plan is fully built up, the Gangnam KTX station will probably be ready to go. 

Any word on the difference in cost?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> I'm kind of torn on which of those two seems like a better plan. The Gangnam region (as opposed to the district) seems to be less than well-served by transit at the moment, but Incheon's proposal serves more residential than business districts, which says to me that it may not be as utilized as the government's proposal. Additionally, the lack of connection with any current KTX stations, as opposed to the other plan's connections at both Seoul and Yongsan, seems to be a major shortfall, although by the time either plan is fully built up, the Gangnam KTX station will probably be ready to go.
> 
> Any word on the difference in cost?


I don't know the costs. I'm sure you could find them somewhere, but since the line is about the same length either way, it doesn't change all that much (digging across the river is a bit more expensive, but that's probably also true for the dense heart of Gangnam.

I understand Incheon's initiative for two reasons :
- Most people from Incheon would rather go to Gangnam that Jongno-gu / Jung-gu
- It's already easier to go to Jongno-gu than Gangnam-gu from Incheon (be it Songdo or other parts or Incheon). Basically, at one point you have to get on Seoul subway line 1, which goes right through Jongno and Junggu (Seoul station, Jongno,...), but if you want to go to Gangnam-gu, you pretty much have to change over to line 2 at Shindorim

That being said, for the better good of the GTX project, I think that having the original GTX Line B going to Cheongnyangni (red line) rather than Jamsil (black line) is better. Having three transfer spread out in a triangle-like shape make it much more efficient : no need to take a great detour to go from Songdo to Kintex (you can just transfer at Seoul station rather than at Samseong all the way in the South-East, which makes no sense). Politically, I think it would also be very difficult for the Seoul administration to have a triple-transfer point in Gangnam and no other transfer point elsewhere. That would radically change the city's dynamic and bring a desequilibrium in the long term.

Also, while places like Sadang are important transfer nodes, they're just nodes, without being a truly essential area of the city. And I'm not even talking about Sillim, which was until now just a regular station on line 2, so the intermediate stops on the Incheon proposal are not "final destinations" per se. The initial line serves two of the most important areas of Seoul : Yongsan and Yeouido, and having them out of the GTX plan alltogether would be very detrimental to these key areas for a long time.

It's true however that there is a lack of subway options in southern Seoul. It is not unsurprising since many parts of Southern Seoul were built in the 1980s, so the infrastructure trails that of the central CBD in Jongno. But there are many projects going on that should alleviate the problem : line 9 is going to expand Eastwards in Songpa (the "greater Gangnam"), and is still functioning with an inadequate number of trains. So the increase of train sets should help in a few years. And most of the subway projects going on are in Southern Seoul. The Shinbundang Northern extension (through Gangnam avenue and then on to Yongsan station is probably the most important one). Southwestern Seoul still lacks transport (especially on North-South axis), but this should be solved soon with the Sillim line (U/C), Sinansan Line (final planning), as well as the Mokdong and Seobu lines (still in early planning). As for the district of Gangnam itself, the Wirye-Sinsa line (I think it could start construction as early as next year) will be crucial, because it will pretty much mean that every major avenue in Gangnam will have subway underneath it (the line will go below Dosan and Yeongdong avenues).

Finally, we have to keep in mind that a GTX line cannot substitute or complement a local line such as line 2 (which is kind of what the Incheon plan proposed). Since the GTX lines would skip over many stations, including important nodal points such as Seoul National University of Education or Seolleung, it means that people using GTX B instead of Subway line 2 would probably still have to transfer over at some point back to line 2, creating additional bottlenecks. And since GTX don't run at the same frequency either, that might actually make traffic less fluid on line 2 if the Incheon proposal was selected.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Daegu Region Urban Rail to star construction in late 2016*

Daegu, which already boasts three subway lines, will soon have a line similar to Daejeon Line 3, which is an express urban rail line using the old Gyeongbu Line.

Since the urban sections of the Gyeongbu HSR line have been completed in Daejeon and Daegu, the KTX traffic doesn't run across the old Gyeongbu line anymore, allowing for much more flexibility of the old line and turning it into a commuter-rail, urban-rail, express subway (whatever you want to call it). That would mostly involve building additional stations, realigning the rail and workng on signalisation and such, but no actual construction of the line from scratch.

The Daegu plan doesn't actually call the potential new line "subway" though. Here is the plan :









http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201601181443268920994

Service would run from Gumi to Gyeongsan (61.85km), and pass through Dongdaegu and Daegu stations. Four new stations would be built between Gumi and Daegu station. Transfer with subway line 1 would be possible at Daegu Station, and with subway line 3 near Dalseong Park and Buk-gu Office stations.

Some MOUs have been signed, initial plans should be finished by March and final plans by the end of the year, with construction starting also in 216 hopefully. Completion is scheduled for 2019.

The line could potentially be extended North from Gumi to Gimcheon (22.9km), and South from Gyeongsan to Miryang (44.7km).

http://www.cnews.co.kr/uhtml/read.jsp?idxno=201601181443268920994


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seoul Subway Line 9 to increase capacity*

Seoul Subway Line 9 is a crucial line to Seoul's infrastructure. It's most recent line built truly within Seoul, in 2009 (excluding extensions or lines that mostly go to satellite cities). It is the first privately-run line of the city and also offers a slicks express train service.

The line has been successful (as far as passenger), but management hasn't been adequate. From day 1, the line was saturated, with only 24 trains on the line. That was somewhat alleviated in 2011 with the addition12 train sets. However, the issue became worse than ever in March 2015 with the opening of Phase 2 from Sinnonhyeon to Jamsil Sports Complex. This has created additional traffic, and made the line more attractive to people going to Gangnam (who previously had to take line 2 or 7). So the demand increased. The supply, in relative terms, decreased, because no new trains were introduced and the existing 36 train sets had to cover 30 stations instead of 25. So the line is crowded, and the frequency is low compared to other lines (especially considering that the trains are only 4 cars each, while most other lines have 6, 8 or 10-car sets).

The line has been satirically called Hell's Subway (it's a Korean pun that doesn't translate into english) because it's too crowded.

The city has seemingly a plan that should be much more viable for the coming years.

The Line 9 depot (located at Gaewha) is being extended, with new lines. Construction started today and will finish in August. Once completed, the depot will be able to hold more trains. Starting from August and until the end of the year, 32 additional cars will be brought into service (8 trainsets), bringing the total to 44.

That will still be insufficient to some degree I guess, and by the end of 2017, 38 additional train sets will be put into circulation. Which will translate into one additional trainset (total of 45), but with some trainsets (17 to be precise) having 6 cars instead of 4.

And then, in 2018, Phase 3 of the line will be opened, extending the line Eastwards by 9.4km and 8 stations. And this time around, the city will be prepared as it plans to roll out 80 new cars at the opening of phase 3. The number of trainsets will rise slightly from 45 to 49, but all trains will then have 6 cars, instead of 4.

Here is the recap below (in Korean but I think you can figure it out, it's basically just numbers).



http://mediahub.seoul.go.kr/archives/954365


----------



## sterlinglush (Feb 3, 2007)

kimahrikku1 said:


> Daegu, which already boasts three subway lines, will soon have a line similar to Daejeon Line 3, which is an express urban rail line using the old Gyeongbu Line.


Is Daejeon's Line 3 operating already? I haven't seen a map or any other mention of it anywhere yet.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

sterlinglush said:


> Is Daejeon's Line 3 operating already? I haven't seen a map or any other mention of it anywhere yet.


No, it refers to a post I shared a couple of weeks ago. Daejeon subway line 3 has not started construction yet.



kimahrikku1 said:


> *Daejeon Subway Line 3 to start construction next year*
> 
> Daejeon Subway Line 3 (which will probably be built before line 2) has just pass the Korea Development Institute (KDI) feasibility evaluation, and will move forward, with construction scheduled by late 2016, and opening of the line's 1st phase by 2022.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Shinbundang Line Southward expension on January 30th*

The line opened Saturday, with no major problem. I'll just copy/paste the kojects article (http://kojects.com/2016/01/11/shinbundang-line-extension-to-open-in-january-2016/) so that you have an English language primary source, even though the article was written a few days ahead of the opening









The southern Shinbundang Line Extension to Suwon is set to open at the end of this month. The high-speed metro line has been open for over four years now and from January 30, the Shinbundang Line will begin operating services all the way to Gwanggyo(Kyonggi Univ.) Station in Suwon.

There are six new stations on the 12.8km extension: Dongcheon, Suji-gu Office, Seongbok, Sanghyeon, Gwanggyo Jungang(Ajou Univ.) and Gwanggyo(Kyonggi Univ.).










Also known as the “DX Line”, the current service boasts a quick trip of only 16 minutes from Gangnam to Jeonja Station and travels at a top speed of 110 km/h. The opening of the extension will bring the length of the entire line to 31.3km, making it the longest driverless railway in Korea. Travelling the length of the line is expected to take 30 minutes, which is very fast considering that a trip on the Bundang line from Seonneung to Cheongmyeong (the first station on the Bundang Line in Suwon) takes 58 minutes.

Trains will operate from 5:30am to 1am on weekdays and 5:30am to 12am on weekends and public holidays. Designs of the six new stations can be viewed on the Gyeonggi Rail website. Gwanggyo, the final station, is the only station above ground and also the location of the new depot. Another unique station is Gwanggyo Jungang Station which has an underground bus stop for quick transfers — likely to be popular on cold winter days.

Here is what a full run on the line will be like :






I didn't watch it in full, but I believe there are a few cuts in this video. Kojects says it will take 30 minutes from Gwanggyo to Gangnam, but I've seen reports of 31 and even 37 minutes posted on Korean media, so I don't know for sure. It still beats the express buses, which take 50 minutes.

Also, the underground transfer station at Gwanggyo Jungang is not completed yet and should open in late february

*Opening of the Incheon Airport Maglev scheduled for February 3rd*

The opening, delayed for almost 3 years, is now scheduled for this Wednesday. The line will become the 3rd commercial Maglev Line in the world.

The line is 6.1 km long, with 6 stops and heads Southwest from the Airport to Yongyu, going through the airport parking lot, the airport business district and its casino... but there won't be much else on the line.

There are plans for 2 extensions. A 9.7 extension that would link the line with the 2nd terminal, and a 37.4 further extension to complete the loop around the Yeongjong island where the airport is located.

From what I understand, the line will not be integrated (at least for now) with the rest of the Seoul Metropolitan Subway System and will function independantly.

http://www.kyeonggi.com/?mod=news&act=articleView&idxno=1120708

Here is a video simulation of the line


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opening of the Shinbundang Line Southward expension on January 30th*
> 
> The line opened Saturday, with no major problem.


I'm planning to ride this and the Suin extension to Incheon when it opens at the end of February. I live far away from Seoul, so I'll wait and do both lines at the same time.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

kimahrikku1 said:


> You're wrong. The Maglev was scheduled to open for the first time in 2013 I believe, but it has been pushed back many time. Until recently, opening was scheduled for S2 2015, but it was recently pushed back to S1 2016. And yes, it runs to nowhere and should take big losses, in the short and middle term. In the long term, Yeongjong Island should have a bunch of casinos (Midan City, an other right near T1) and there are also residential projects, so by then, when Phase 3 is completed and the Monorail / Maglev makes a full loop, it might be profitable. But that's probably 10 years ahead of us at least.


Kojects says the line finally opened on 2016-02-03! But it serves only two stations - the airport and Yongyoo (용유). It operates from 9:00-18:00 every 15 minutes.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Suin Line West Extension*

A 7.3km, 4-station extension to the Suin Line from Songdo Station to Incheon Station opened today. Incheon Station will now become a transfer station with Seoul subway Line 1. On the map below, the previously opened part of the line is drawn in grey (which also includes part of the Seoul Subway Line 4 that has no Suin Line service as of now), and the new extension in blue.

Starting by late 2017, the line will be extended Eastwards, sharing tracks with Seoul Subway Line 4 between Oido and Hanyang University at Ansan, and then continuing onto Suwon Station with the tracks from Hanyang University at Ansan to Suwon. It will then merge with the Bundang line to become one giant subway line from Wangsimni to Incheon station.









http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/NewsRead.edy?newsid=02138566612552816&SCD=JG31&DCD=A00703






Also, english language article :



> *Newly revamped Suin Line to reopen Saturday*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com...aid=3015512&cloc=joongangdaily|home|newslist1


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is a nice video of the Incheon Airport Ecobee Maglev which was just opened in February 2016. Enjoy...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/busan-orders-new-fleet-for-metro-line-1.html?channel=525
> 
> *Busan orders new fleet for metro Line 1*
> Tuesday, March 15, 2016
> ...


----------



## mistermonorail (Dec 19, 2005)

I've added a five-page photo essay on Daegu Monorail to The Monorail Society website:

http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/DaeguSpecial1.html


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

lkstrknb said:


> Here is a nice video of the Incheon Airport Ecobee Maglev which was just opened in February 2016. Enjoy...


There have been reports in non-English media that there have been teething troubles with this system- on the opening day, just eight minutes into the maiden commercial run, the train had to be halted by emergency brake, as the system detected overspeed (3km/h over the limit). Also, on the 23rd, there was a cable fire on a non-revenue portion of the line (between the terminal and the depot shed), which required halting of operations as power supply was interrrupted. Apparently, after completion of the line in 2012, around 500 problems have been detected, which has delayed the opening of the line considerably.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

k.k.jetcar said:


> There have been reports in non-English media that there have been teething troubles with this system- on the opening day, just eight minutes into the maiden commercial run, the train had to be halted by emergency brake, as the system detected overspeed (3km/h over the limit). Also, on the 23rd, there was a cable fire on a non-revenue portion of the line (between the terminal and the depot shed), which required halting of operations as power supply was interrrupted. Apparently, after completion of the line in 2012, around 500 problems have been detected, which has delayed the opening of the line considerably.


I was actually there on the 23rd and rode the maglev a few times getting some video. Later in the afternoon I discovered the maglev had been shut down and when I asked about it, they told me a malfunction occurred. I learned later through facebook about the fire.

Hopefully these teething problems are over...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Article from Kojects : http://kojects.com/2016/04/27/construction-on-northern-sinbundang-line-extension-to-begin-in-august/



> *Construction on Northern Sinbundang Line Extension to begin in August *
> 
> Yesterday the Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport announced that construction on the long-awaited northern Sinbundang Line extension would get underway this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Update on Busan Subway projects*

As you probably know, Busan has 5 subway lines. 4 numbered lines, and the Busan-Gimhae LRT.

It's not expanding as fast as Seoul, but there are various projects going on, so I figured it would be good to talk about it.










Here is the map of the system, with existing lines in color, future extensions in dotted lines, and new lines in grey.

- Sinpyeong - Dadaepo extension to line 1, in southwestern Busan. The 6-station, 6.3 km extension is scheduled for completion in november 2016, and should start running in early 2017.
- Sasang - Hadan line, will link Line 1 and Line 2 in western Busan, along the Nakdong river. The line will have 6 stations (including Sasang and Hadan) over 6.8 km. Construction will start next month, with a planned opening for 2022. There are proposals for extanding the line further South, but nothing set in stone yet.
- Yangsan line. Once again a line connecting line 1 and 2, but this time in Northern Busan, and in the neighboring city of Yangsan. It will have 7 stations and a length of 12.4 km. The line will go from Nopo to Bukjeong station.
- Donghae South Line. The Donghae South line will actually go all the way from Busan to Pohang, but only a portion of it, from Busan (Bujeon station) to Ulsan (Taehwagang station) Starting in October 2016, service will begin between Bujeon and Ilgwang station (a beach resort located halfway between Busan and Ulsan), while the Ilgwang-Taehwagang section will open in 2018). This is a very strategic line, because even after the 1st opening, it will be the quickest way to travel from central Busan (near Seomyeon) and the dynamic Haeundae district), especially given its limited number of stations. It will offer connections with other lines at Geoje Station (Line 3), Busan National University (Line 1) and BEXPO (Line 2). It will finally bring subway service to important areas such as the Northern part of Centum City.
- Gyeongjeon Line. It is also an historic line,in southern Korea. A new section is scheduled to run from Bujeon Station (connecting it with the Donghae South Line) to Masan. It will go through the city of Changwon, and allow transfer with other subway lines at Sasang station. It is scheduled for completion in 2020.

There are many other projects along the way, but they are much farther down the road.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

aquaticko said:


> Lots more to read in the link.
> 
> I'm glad that Seoul is continuing its rail focus. I only wish that a.) The urban planning direction of Seoul was more consciously and explicitly directed towards modes of development which were conducive to rail and public transit usage, in addition to pedestrians and bikers, as opposed to the kind of happenstance with which it happens now, and b.) that other cities in Korea would follow Seoul's lead in that regard, or maybe even try to innovate past it. It would do the country a lot of good.




I definitely agree with most of the contents from this article as well as your comments.


My concern is mostly that emphasis has been placed on light rail before express service. It's good to bring subway service to everyone in Seoul, but if once you take the subway you have to transfer twice and ride it for over an hour, people would still take their cars instead. Having express service (like on line 9), or GTX in place would strengthen the system more than light rail. I wish they had started GTX earlier and developed lines like Ui-Sinseol Line later.

What's also interesting (ie. puzzling) is that Ui-Sinseol is the first one being built, rather than Myeonmok Line, Dongbuk Line, Sillim Line, or Uirye-Sinsa for example. Ui-Sinseol is probably the least useful one for a couple of reasons: the area around Ui-Sinseol line is strictly residential and there are very few reasons for people who don't live there to go to this area (few businesses or commercial areas or landmarks). Plus the line is sandwiched between Bukhansan on the West and Line 4 on the East, so the population whose nearest station will be on the Ui-Sinseol line will not be so important. Finally, the line does provide much transfer options (only three stations on one side), so it's unlikely it would be a "shortcut" for anyone else, unlike Sillim line which could prove useful for many people.


It's not that the line is bad, but was it such a priority?


As for trams, I have my reservations, especially regarding the Daejeon Line 2 project. Tram has its advantages, but it works mostly either in downtown, or when implemented from the start for a new town (Uirye Line). But for Daejeon, it looks like the city officials found that the price for a conventional subway line was too high, so they decided to build the cheaper alternative - a tram - instead, but following the original plans for the subway. For a long circular line, overall speed is key, and the tram will probably do a poor job of bringing commuters from A to B quickly. Also, a tram strategy has to be implemented by taking into consideration existing road traffic, urban revitalization, and so on, and should be a holistic project. I fear the Daejeon Line 2 tram project will fail in this regards.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

The order of construction is a bit confusing to me, too. Personally, I'd have gone with the Wirye-Sinsa line first, but perhaps they're waiting for construction on the Samseong Station/Yeongdong-daero complex to begin work as an easier access point and a means of getting all of the interruption out of the way at once? Not sure. The Sillim Line is currently under construction. I'm not sure of the history of all these projects, though; perhaps the Ui LRT was simply planned for first? We know there was a giant metro expansion program immediately post-democratization, but then the Asian Financial Crisis happened, and then only about a decade later, the Great Recession happened. Perhaps there's just been a lot of reshuffling of priorities based purely on cost? Honestly, there are a lot of potential reasons for things progressing as they have. Who knows which is the real/right one?

As for Daejeon Line 2, I think it's probably still reflective of the secondary position rail transit is given in Korea as a whole. 

Sure, Seoul's metro is already impressive and set to become even more so, and there's the KTX, but you've already highlighted some questionable Seoul Metro development decisions, and the placement of some KTX stations according to where is either cheapest or most politically useful (instead of where they'd be most useful in most city centers) suggests that possibly politicians still see rail as a form of pork barrel spending, and some citizens as merely an investment opportunity, instead of the useful, even transformative utility it is. 

By contrast, no one really questions the prevalence--almost omnipresence--of roads, and because they're really inexpensive to build compared to rail lines, no one questions whether they make sense where they are, even if some of them are actually very expensive; think of it as an ecological fallacy. Very American of them, sadly.

When browsing through one of the Korean Wikipedia variants (namuwiki, maybe?), I came across a term that I, as an American, had never heard of before--PIMBY: please in my back yard. People still view these development tools--rail lines, roads, apartment blocks--as a means to enrich themselves, instead of improve their lives and the lives of all those who live in Korea. Speaking from a pure outsider's perspective, I think there's still a change in mindset needed before things start to entirely make sense.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, most of those lines being built are the vestiges of old projects, the 3rd Seoul Subway Plan, which was first devised in 1993.
https://namu.wiki/w/3기 지하철 계획

As you mentioned, the 1997 Crisis resulted in the cancellation of most of those lines, who have been reborn under different names and different routes.

Line 3 extension: Built
Line 9: Built (easternmost section to open next year)
Line 10: cancelled, but lives on as a mix of Sinansan and Myeonmok lines (still in planning)
Line 11: cancelled, but then again lives on as a mix of Sinbundang and Mokdong lines (Sinbundang partially opened and Mokdong in planning)
Line 12: cancelled, but revived through Ui Lrt (opening in 10 days) and Dongbuk line (starting construction next year)

I'm a bit worried about all these small capacity lines with stations every 700-800 meters. I don't think it's the best way to build a network in a city so big with still many neighborhoods not having their own stations. I'm sure there are some political reasons behind it. There are a few glaring examples, for example Gimpo GoldLine not behing an extension to line 9, doubts over whether Seobu Line and Sillim Line extensions (as well as weird connections in Yeouido), or Dongbuk Line not being an extension to Bundang line. I'm sure some of the justifications (costs, capacity, frequency, train depots...) make sense, but it does feel like so of these projects were not integrated together.

As for Sinsa-Wirye, I agree that it probably is the line with most potential. However I can understand why it's toking some more time. As you mentioned, the Yeongdong Transfer Center might have been an issue. But in any case, and assuming Yeongdong Transfer Center gets built by - say - 2025, it will be completed sooner than Wirye-Sinsa. I also think that urban planner were taken aback by Gangnam's success (and transportation needs), which is understandable. Gangnam didn't even exist in 1980, so it was difficult to predict that it would more than overtake Hanseong (old downtown) as the economic capital of Korea. And they've already made significant improvements to Gangnam in the last few years, unlike some other neighborhoods who had no such luck. Up until a few years ago, there were pretty much only 2 parallel lines (with no transfer stations) in Gangnam: line 2 and 7. Line 9 opened up to Sinnonhyeon in 2009, then Shinbundang in 2011, Bundang extension in Gangnam in 2012, Line 9 in Gangnam in 2015, and Suseo SRT in 2016. And now, they've started to build the northern Shinbundang extension and the GTX section between Suseo and Samseong. I can see why they let Wirye-Sinsa on the side for a bit after all these projects. Plus Wirye is not even completed yet.

As for KTX stations outside of city centers, I don't mind all that much to be honest. The costs of building downtown stations are extremely high, and making zig-zags to go to each city center would increase traffic time and reduce system effectiveness. Also, it's important to think of railroad projects as 100-year investments which drastically change urban balance. Actually, most large cities around the world are where they are because of railroad construction in the late 19th century. And I think this approach can work in Korea. For two main reasons. First, as you said Koreans are still very much PIMBY, and flock to transportation centers. Secondly, the real estate stock in urban centers is outdated (small buildings from the 60s-70s, commieblocks from the 80s), and therefore there is still a large need for a replacement of this stock. European or Japanese downtowns already have nice downtowns, with no exodus from these neighborhood to "new towns" or "suburbs". But most Korean city centers (not economic centers, but geographical and historical centers) are quite decrepited. There is a lot of urban regeneration that can be done, but so far only Seoul as truly succeeded. So I think "build it and they will come" still holds true. Gwangmyeong, Cheonan-Asan, Osong are growing quickly. New Pohang station strikes a nice balance. They probably got a bit greedy with New Ulsan and New Gyeongju station though. But overall, the "straight line" strategy hasn't turned out so bad. Of course it couldn't work in America or Europe with little demand for new buildings outside of city centers, but for Asia, it's been implemented for HSR in Japan and Taiwan as well (don't know about China).

And finally PIMBY causes problems, definitely. And it's a fairly short-sighted mindset. But when I look at Europe, where London has tried for 60 years to build a new runway, or pretty much any urban project in France, PIMBY has its advantages sometimes (and to a reasonable extent).


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Capacity Increase on Subway Line 9*

Subway Line 9, aka the "hell line" due to its congestion, will introduce 6-car trains from tomorrow.

Marred by low capacity and high demand, the line has struggled to increase capacity since its opening. The next year should finally improve the situation.

At the opening of the line in 2009, they were only 24 trains of 4 cars, which improved in 2011 with the addition of 12 trains. But then, with the expansion of the line to Gangnam area in 2015, demand increased drastically, and the number of trains remained unchanged (so the frequency decreased). Stress on the system grew, despite the addition of 4 new trains through 2016 and early 2017, bringing the total to 40 trains
(160 cars).

In 2018, introduction of new trains will finally be consequential, with the introduction of many cars.

From tomorrow, we will see 3 6-train cars introduced for express service, which is always welcome, but won't improve the situation much overall.

However, by June 2018, the plan is to increase to 17 6-train cars, and 28 4-train cars, for a total of 214 cars (45 trains), a 34% improvement compared to today.

Then, by December 2018, the line will be extended eastwards in the busy Songpa-gu area, and all 45 trains will have 6 cars (270 cars in total, although the line extension will bring down the frequency, so congestion should not improve significantly at that time). Apparently, by 2019, they will add 4 new trains to bring the total to 49 trains.

I still believe that despite the number of cars potentially growing from 160 to potentially 294 (+84%), the line will be quite crowded. In the end, I wouldn't be surprised if trains were further increased to 8 cars (at least for express service).

Also, this information comes from SMG, but labor unions are saying that the introduction of new trains, which require testing (juggling between cars of different size, and managing local and express service), may not realistically be done within the timeline announced by city hall to the public. So do expect potential delays in the introduction of these new trainsets.

http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2017/12/29/0200000000AKR20171229057000004.HTML?input=1195m

http://www.fnnews.com/news/201712281628232514

http://www.naeil.com/news_view/?id_art=261235

http://news.kbs.co.kr/news/view.do?ncd=3578318&ref=A


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Extension of AREX to Incheon Terminal 2*

On January 13th, the Airport Railroad (AREX) Line was extended by one station to Incheon International Airport Terminal 2 (the line is extended by 5.8 km), ahead of the opening of the new terminal on January 18th.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/photos/1990000000.html?cid=PYH20180116204000004&input=1196m










http://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=001&aid=0009136545


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Shinhan Bank Consortium selected as preferred bedder for GTX Line A*

So, I don't report on all updates (especially ones so far away from opening), but this one is fairly significant.

MOLIT has just announced today that a consortium led by Shinhan Bank has been selected as the preferred bidder to build GTX Line A, beating out Hyundai E&C, which comes as a bit of a surprise as Hyundai was considered the favorite.

The consortium include Consus Asset Management, Dohwa Engineering, Shinwoo ENG, Daelim Industrial, Daewoo E&C, SK E&C and Hanjin Heavy Industries.

If the contract is confirmed, construction is scheduled to start before the end of the year, for an opening in 2023. The line will run from Dongtan to Paju, with stops at Seongnam, Suseo, Samseong, Seoul Station, Yeonsinnae, Daegok and Kintex. The Dongtan-Suseo station is already built and part of the SRT line, and the Suseo-Samseong construction started last year already, for an opening planned in 2021.

One of the main differences between Hyundai and Shinhan was that Hyundai proposed adding a stop at Seoul City Hall, while Shinhan added no station but proposed implementing a discount scheme for the SRT.

I think this is the better proposal, as adding a station at City Hall (located near Seoul Station) kind of defeated the purpose of this high-speed line. City Hall and Seoul Station are already linked by Line 1, and the Shinbundang Line will connect the stations as well, so there was little need for an extra connecting line between the two.

As for the Shinbundang Line, it will share some of the tracks with GTX. The final design of the Shinbundang has the line extended north from Gangnam to Shinsa (already under construction), and then cross the river to Seobinggo, National Museum of Korea, Yongsan Station, Seoul Station, City Hall, Sangmyeong University, Dokbawi, Eunpyeong, Jingwan, Samsong, so they've removed the projected brand they add around Noksapyeong (with some of the trains terminating at Yongsan, and others going directly through to Seoul Station). Also a good choice I believe, as although the line will be a little less straight, removing the two branches should limit costs while making it more convenient.










http://www.yonhapnews.co.kr/bulletin/2018/04/26/0200000000AKR20180426178151003.HTML?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Migeum Station (Shinbundang Line)*

On Saturday April 28th, Migeum Station opened on the Shinbundang Line, now allowing people to transfer more easily from or to the Bundang Line. There was already a connection at the next station (Jeongja), so I'm not exactly sure this is a huge improvement, but nonetheless...










http://go.seoul.co.kr/news/newsView.php?id=20180426012030&wlog_tag3=naver


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ new Migeum station on Shinbundang Line









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:美金02.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:美金01.jpg


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the Seohae Line*

The Seohae Line opened to the public on June 16th. The Seohae (West Sea) line is also known as the Sosa-Wonsi Line, runs for 23.3km in 33 minutes and has 12 stations, including transfer stations with Seoul Subway Line 1 (Sosa Station) and Seoul Subway Line 4 (Choji Station).

The line is part of the greater Seohae Line project. The section of the line which will get subway service will be extended north by 2021 to Daegok (section also known as Daegok-Sosa line), and south to Songsan by 2023. The southern section to Songsan will actually be built as part of the Shinansan line, which has yet to start construction.
In addition, there is another "Seohae Line", under construction, from Songsan to Hongseong. This line, scheduled for completion in 2020, will only see regular train traffic (no subway). Once the four section (Daegok-Sosa (U/C), Sosa-Wonsi (Comp), Wonsi-Songsan (approved), Songsan-Hongseong (U/C) is completed, I think trains (EMU250) will run all the way from Daegok to Hongseong, and may through to the Janghang line as well).










http://www.ikld.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=94933


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Magongnaru Station on AREX line*

The Magongnaru Station on the Airport Railroad (AREX) line will open on September 29th. The Magok area is currently being heavily developed, and the station will connect this area with the airport. It will also offer transfer to the Seoul Subway Line 9, which opened in 2014.

There are also plans for Seoul Subway Line 9 to have express service at this station, but so far, it has yet to open.










http://www.edaily.co.kr/news/read?newsId=01695766619344056&mediaCodeNo=257&OutLnkChk=Y


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


> City of Suwon proposes to build light rail system by 2022:
> http://www.futurekorea.co.kr/news/a...rjw40zg2Q7qNHGtia4dGZdG2CaTBCT21p8C4LeAmxHSgg




I usually don't really support tram projects in Korea, due to the structure of the cities, but I think this is one of the few tram projects in Korea that could work and make sense, and I really hope they build it.


Planning for the project began as early as 2003, but it's finally getting traction. I believe this would be a great project for the following reasons:
- The length is good. We've seen some bogus tram projects on just a couple of kilometers which would serve as just a people mover (ex: Pangyo). Conversely, there have been project for long trams (Daejeon, Changwon), simply because the local governments wanted to cut costs on a true subway infrastructure. It also makes sense for Suwon because it goes from the South West of downtown to North East of downtown, and not a random subsection. The number of stations is right, and the distance between each stop is good as well (between 500 and 900 meters)
- The tram won't go across extremely busy roads in Suwon, so it won't be too much of an impediment on traffic
- In Korea, tram is of fairly limited use for commuting, unlike subway, taking people from huge residential centers to commercial areas. But this tram system understands that this is not its role, and provides services to areas which are convenient/useful for pedestrians. If you look at the full breakdown of stations:
1/ Suwon Station: no-brainer, 2 subway lines, bus transfer center, and one of the biggest shopping stations in Korea with 2 malls (AK, Lotte)
2/ Gyeonggi Provincial Government Station: located at the end of Hwanggyo-ro, which is where most of restaurants, bars and stores in the city are located, very popular with students
3/ Women’s Center Station: good distance from other stations, good compact area with walkability
4/ Paldalmun Station: the iconic south gate of Suwon, where a huge market is located
5/ Hwaseong Haenggung Station: located right in front of the beautiful plaza and palace (currently being extended as well), with a new museum as well
6/ Janganmun Station: the iconic north gate of the city, located near hanok-styled museums and exposition center
7/ Suseong Middle School: decent intersection, but more importantly, potential transfer to the important Shinbundang line once it gets built (could be in 7 or 8 years though)
8/ Suwon Baseball Stadium Station: The team is getting popular, and there are games 3 times a week on average from March to October. There are also two V-League teams and a K-League Challenge team who play there, so this is much needed for the area. Also, there will be possible transfer with the now approved Indeokwon-Dongtan line.
9/ Jangan-gu Office Station: Some apartments, and a convenient place to put a tram depot at the foot of the mountain


Overall, with only 9 stations, you would have transfer stations to 4 subway lines, access to the sports complex, three stations in the old Suwon Walls on its main artery, and one near its busiest student district. This could appeal to tourists, young people, residents of the central parts of Suwon, and offer decent transfer opportunities to subway. This is the exact opposite of the Wirye Tram project which just patches up random residential areas without solving commuting problems for Wirye residents.


I hope it gets built soon. With the tram, the Suwon Palace restoration and overall rejuvenation of the old city (within the walls), this would bring so much cachet to Suwon.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Seoul Subway Line 9 Phase 3 (Sports Complex - VHS Medical Center) *

On Saturday December 1st, the 3rd section of Seoul Subway Line 3 opened between Sports Complex and VHS Medical Station. The line is now 8.9 km longer, with 8 additional stations. There will be transfer available with Line 8 (Seokchon Station) and Line 5 (Olympic Park), as well as express service at these aforementioned stations, plus VHS Medical Center.

To alleviate the influx of passengers, all express trains have now been converted from 4 to 6 cars, and the operator plans to turn all local trains to 6-car trainsets by the end of 2019 as well. Nonetheless, the line could be crowded.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?oid=001&aid=0010493622


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony for GTX Line A*

Today was a very important day for rail transportation in Seoul. GTX Line A officially held its groundbreaking ceremony at Kintex earlier this afternoon.

GTX has been a matter of many discussions, news articles and speculation. I think this will become an essential part of Seoul Capital Area's infrastructure.

Within the city of Seoul, the subway already reaches almost all the neighborhood, and most of the infrastructure is already in place.

In the immediate vicinity of Seoul, almost all of the nearby satellite cities now have access to subway lines:
- Paju (Gyeongui-Jungang)
- Goyang (Gyeongui-Jungang, Line 3)
- Yangju (Line 1)
- Uijeongbu (Line 1)
- Namyangju (Gyeongchun Line)
- Guri (Gyeongui Jungang)
- Hanam (Line 5 - to open in 2020)
- Gwangju (Gyeonggang Line)
- Seongnam (Line 8, Bundang Line, Shinbundang Line)
- Yongin (Bundang Line, Shinbundang Line)
- Suwon (Bundang Line, Line 1)
- Gwacheon (Line 4)
- Anyang (Line 4, Line 1)
- Gunpo (Line 4, Line 1)
- Uiwang (Line 1)
- Siheung (Seohae Line)
- Ansan (Seohae Line, Line 4)
- Gwangmyeong (Line 7, Line 1)
- Bucheon (Line 7, Line 1)
- Incheon (Line 1, Suin Line, Incheon Subway)
- Gimpo (Gimpo Goldline - to open in 2020)

There will still be improvements with the Suin Line and Bundang Line merger, the Byollae Line (northern extension to line 8), the Sinansan Line, the Jinjeob Line (eastern extension to line 4), extensions to line 7 (on both ends of the line), completion of the full Seohae Line, as well as projects which are still far from completion (southern extension to Shinbundang Line, Wolgot-Pangyo Line, Wirye-Sinsa Line, Indeokweon-Suwon Line, etc...
Nonetheless, by 2020, each city near Seoul will be connected physically to Seoul by the subway.

But, with satellites cities located farther and farther away from central Seoul, and the time it takes to commute within Seoul itself, they don't really fulfill their function. Most people who live in these bedtowns don't take the subway, but instead either drive directly or take the bus.

What was urgent was this heavy lifting (high-density commuter-rail) to effectively link main satellite towns to Seoul's main business centers and transportation hubs (downtown, Gangnam, Yeouido, Yongsan, Cheongnyangni...). This system brings exactly that. For those leaving near the 20 or so stations outside Seoul on the GTX lines, this will be a game changer. And even for those who live farther away, it will probably be quicker to take a bus/metro to the station and transfer there than do the whole trip by subway.

Right now, only Line A is having its groundbreaking ceremony, and actual construction is scheduled to start in mid-2019. The official completion target is 2023, but I wouldn't be surprised if the line is only opened in 2025 on so. In any case, this was an important day.

There were also some good news for the other lines recently. For Line C, the project passed the most important step, the KDI's feasibility study, a couple of weeks ago, and is now on tracks to start construction in 2021. The approved line is the extended one, using existing rail sections to have traffic from Suwon to Geumjeong, and from Uijeongbu to Yangju (Deokjeong Station).

Finally, there's one last line, Line B, which is a bit more complicated. Its cost/benefit is more of a problem, for a couple of reasons:
- It has more stations (13 for now, maybe 14 eventually), so it can't go as fast as the other lines, which slightly defeats the purpose and is costlier
- On the eastern section especially, it uses the slower Gyeongchun Line, in an low-density area
- It is the only line which bypasses Gangnam, considered the most important destination.

Nonetheless, with the approval of the 2 other lines, the C/B for Line B is likely to improve, and so is the construction of 60,000 housing units near Namyangju where the line will pass through. It was very recently announced that the decision on the KDI's feasibility study would be completed by next year, and there is a lot of pressure for the line to get approved. The government is also pondering exempting the line from the study to make the process faster.

In any case, there has been good progress recently on the GTX project, and although today's event is merely a PR event, the government's weight is in the project, which directly affects around half of the country's population, so they can't really afford to have it delayed too much.
























https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20181227089400003?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony for GTX Line A*

Today was a very important day for rail transportation in Seoul. GTX Line A officially held its groundbreaking ceremony at Kintex earlier this afternoon.

GTX has been a matter of many discussions, news articles and speculation. I think this will become an essential part of Seoul Capital Area's infrastructure.

Within the city of Seoul, the subway already reaches almost all the neighborhood, and most of the infrastructure is already in place.

In the immediate vicinity of Seoul, almost all of the nearby satellite cities now have access to subway lines:
- Paju (Gyeongui-Jungang)
- Goyang (Gyeongui-Jungang, Line 3)
- Yangju (Line 1)
- Uijeongbu (Line 1)
- Namyangju (Gyeongchun Line)
- Guri (Gyeongui Jungang)
- Hanam (Line 5 - to open in 2020)
- Gwangju (Gyeonggang Line)
- Seongnam (Line 8, Bundang Line, Shinbundang Line)
- Yongin (Bundang Line, Shinbundang Line)
- Suwon (Bundang Line, Line 1)
- Gwacheon (Line 4)
- Anyang (Line 4, Line 1)
- Gunpo (Line 4, Line 1)
- Uiwang (Line 1)
- Siheung (Seohae Line)
- Ansan (Seohae Line, Line 4)
- Gwangmyeong (Line 7, Line 1)
- Bucheon (Line 7, Line 1)
- Incheon (Line 1, Suin Line, Incheon Subway)
- Gimpo (Gimpo Goldline - to open in 2020)

There will still be improvements with the Suin Line and Bundang Line merger, the Byollae Line (northern extension to line 8), the Sinansan Line, the Jinjeob Line (eastern extension to line 4), extensions to line 7 (on both ends of the line), completion of the full Seohae Line, as well as projects which are still far from completion (southern extension to Shinbundang Line, Wolgot-Pangyo Line, Wirye-Sinsa Line, Indeokweon-Suwon Line, etc...
Nonetheless, by 2020, each city near Seoul will be connected physically to Seoul by the subway.

But, with satellites cities located farther and farther away from central Seoul, and the time it takes to commute within Seoul itself, they don't really fulfill their function. Most people who live in these bedtowns don't take the subway, but instead either drive directly or take the bus.

What was urgent was this heavy lifting (high-density commuter-rail) to effectively link main satellite towns to Seoul's main business centers and transportation hubs (downtown, Gangnam, Yeouido, Yongsan, Cheongnyangni...). This system brings exactly that. For those leaving near the 20 or so stations outside Seoul on the GTX lines, this will be a game changer. And even for those who live farther away, it will probably be quicker to take a bus/metro to the station and transfer there than do the whole trip by subway.

Right now, only Line A is having its groundbreaking ceremony, and actual construction is scheduled to start in mid-2019. The official completion target is 2023, but I wouldn't be surprised if the line is only opened in 2025 on so. In any case, this was an important day.

There were also some good news for the other lines recently. For Line C, the project passed the most important step, the KDI's feasibility study, a couple of weeks ago, and is now on tracks to start construction in 2021. The approved line is the extended one, using existing rail sections to have traffic from Suwon to Geumjeong, and from Uijeongbu to Yangju (Deokjeong Station).

Finally, there's one last line, Line B, which is a bit more complicated. Its cost/benefit is more of a problem, for a couple of reasons:
- It has more stations (13 for now, maybe 14 eventually), so it can't go as fast as the other lines, which slightly defeats the purpose and is costlier
- On the eastern section especially, it uses the slower Gyeongchun Line, in an low-density area
- It is the only line which bypasses Gangnam, considered the most important destination.

Nonetheless, with the approval of the 2 other lines, the C/B for Line B is likely to improve, and so is the construction of 60,000 housing units near Namyangju where the line will pass through. It was very recently announced that the decision on the KDI's feasibility study would be completed by next year, and there is a lot of pressure for the line to get approved. The government is also pondering exempting the line from the study to make the process faster.

In any case, there has been good progress recently on the GTX project, and although today's event is merely a PR event, the government's weight is in the project, which directly affects around half of the country's population, so they can't really afford to have it delayed too much.
























https://www.yna.co.kr/view/AKR20181227089400003?input=1195m


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Extension of Bundang Line from Wangsimni to Cheongnyangni*

The Bundang Line was extended by 1 station from Wangsimni to Cheongnyangni today.

However, I'm not exactly sure we can consider it a "true" extension, for two reasons:
1/ The line is using the existing line (Jungang Line), so there was no actual construction, except for some minor signaling works.
2/ There will only be 18 Bundang Line trains per day on this section (9 each way, so not even one per hour), as the line is already saturated with the Gyeongui-Jungang Line service, and different types of train services.

Nonetheless, this extension will be helpful for people who plan ahead, expecially for those who commute from Northeast Seoul to the Gangnam area.

https://www.sedaily.com/NewsView/1S8ODS0FD3


----------



## Puffle717 (Nov 3, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Capacity Increase on Subway Line 9*
> 
> Subway Line 9, aka the "hell line" due to its congestion, will introduce 6-car trains from tomorrow.
> 
> ...


For Seoul Line 9, is it not possible to increase the frequency of the trains instead? The trains are very infrequent, since each service only arrives every 8 minutes during peak times and 10 minutes off peak, and I imagine for most people, they will only specifically be using an express or local service, instead of being able to get on any train, making the waiting time very long for them. Increasing the frequency, if possible, would lessen the overcrowding and save people the long wait for a train.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Puffle717 said:


> For Seoul Line 9, is it not possible to increase the frequency of the trains instead? The trains are very infrequent, since each service only arrives every 8 minutes during peak times and 10 minutes off peak, and I imagine for most people, they will only specifically be using an express or local service, instead of being able to get on any train, making the waiting time very long for them. Increasing the frequency, if possible, would lessen the overcrowding and save people the long wait for a train.




First of all, I'm not entirely sure that's possible from a technical standpoint. The line is not double tracked, so the express trains can only overtake the local trains at some specific stations which have double tracks. Because of this, there are limitations to how frequently the trains can run. I guess there could be some improvements, but I'm not sure how much. I think I read articles back a few years ago about projects to increase track doubling to other stations, which could help frequency as well.


But overall though, I think that since the trains are still 4 (local) or 6 (express) cars only, and that the stations have a capacity of 8 cars, it makes financially more sense to increase the number of cars than the number of trainsets (easier for maintenance, traffic and of course you have to pay fewer drivers).


As you know, Line 9 is managed privately, and the business model is not necessarily optimal (which is one of the reasons why the line is saturated), although I don't really know the exact details.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcement of 2nd City Subway Masterplan*

I usually don't make too many posts about lines which are under planning or in various states of approval and proposal, because I would have to report on it everyday or so.

But there was one major announcement last week, which was Seoul's Masterplan for new lines to be built by 2028. There was a previous plan announced around 5 years ago, and this is the updated plan. It focuses mostly on light rail lines (such as the Ui-Sinseol Line already completed). It doesn't mention lines already approved/being built.

Well, what I'm actually going to do is start with the lines already approved and under construction, to recap.
- Sillim Line: under construction from Setgang to Seoul National University: 7.5km, 11 stations. Transfers with lines 2, 7, 9 and 2. Opening in 2022.
- Shinbandang Line: Gangnam-Sinsa section under construction. Transfers with lines 7, 9 and 3. Opening in 2022. The line's future extension to Yongsan station is already approved as well, but construction hasn't started yet as the US base in Yongsan needs to be vacated before.
- Dongbuk Line: from Wangsimni to Sanggye. Contract has already been signed with Hyundai Engineering for the construction, which will begin in late summer. Transfers with (hold your breath): Lines 2, 5, Gyeongui-Jungang, Bunddang, 1, 6, 4, 1, 7. Opening planned for 2024.
- Wirye Line (also known as the shitty tram line): from Macheon to Bokjeong and a new station on Line 8. Transfers with Line 5, 8, Bundang Line. Construction to begin in 2021. Publicly financed
- Wirye-Sinsa Line (approved but planning not finalized): from Wirye Central to Sinsa. Transfers with Line 3, 8, 2, 9, 7.
- Line 9 Phase 4: Extension of Subway line 4 by 4 stations and 3.8km (transfer with Line 5). Completion is scheduled for 2027, so I guess the construction would start no earlier than 2021.

Now on to the "new lines", although some of them had been announced years ago, but they have been re-confirmed (or entirely new):
- Myeonmok Line: from Cheongnyangni to Sinnae (transfers to Line 1, Gyeongui-Jungang, Gyeongchun, Bundang, Line 7, 6). Already announced back in 2013, still under planning.
- Mokdong Line: From Sinweol to Dangsan (transfer with Lines 2, 9, 5). Announced back in 2000, still under planning.
- Ui-Sinseol Line extension: extension from Solbat Park to Banghak Station (Line 1). Still under planning. 3 new stations, 3.5 kilometers.
- Nangok Line: This is a branch of the Nangok line, which separates from the main line after Boramae Line station and goes South to Nanhyang, with a transfer station with Line 2 at Sindaebang Station. The Nangok line would have 5 stations and be 4.1km long

All of these were already actually announced back in 2013 (and most of them back in 2007 in one way or the other...) and these lines are not too strategic. But here are a couple of announcements which are actually new.

- Seobu Line: From Sejol Station to Seoul National University. This line will help the areas of Seodaemun which are heavily populated but lack subway access, and go through the busy area of Sinchon, create a new West-East axis in Yeouido along the Gukjegeumyoung street, Noryangjin and down to Seoul National University. With the new plan, the line has been slightly extended, with one new station at Seoul National University's entrance (which is far away from the Seoul National University Station on Line 2, which was the previously planned terminus of the line). At the new terminus, the line will meet with the Sillim Line.
- Sillim Line extension: Since we're talking about the Sillim Line, the Sillim Line will be extended North by one station from Setgang station to Yeouido St Mary's Hospital on the abovementioned Seobu Line.
- Line 9 Extension phase 5: After Phase 4 of the Line 9, further extension by one station is also planned (probably to be built at the same time as Phase 4). This is still under review and has only been approved conditionally on this new plan.
- Line 5 direct connection: Right now, east of Gangdong Station, Line 5 separates into 2 branches. A northern one to Sangil-dong (and in the future to Hanam), and a southern one to Macheon. In the new plans, the two branches would be connected, which would allow trains to circulate directly from Hanam to Macheon (and be very useful for people leaving in Gangdong-gu or Hanam to go to Gangnam quicker. However, I don't fully understand how the new service would work. Would only select trains go on this line? Would the line be separated from the rest of Line 5? This was really just announced last week, so there are a lot of uncertainties left.
- Line 4 Express: Also completely new, the announcement of the addition of Express service on Line 4 (the main North-South line). There are few details available, but that would likely mean the doubling of some tracks (especially at some stations) to bring extra service. Right now there is already express service on Line 4, but only outside of Seoul in less densely populated areas. That sounds good, but what stations would be excluded... that will be a difficult decision, as there are few stations in the middle of Seoul which are not important or transfer stations. There could also be other improvements to the line with some new signaling, rolling stock, or work to the stations. However at this point, there is still limited information.
- Gangbukhoengdan Line (Northern Crossing Line): This one is completely new as well, and the most significant addition, as it's a fairly long line, which services important areas. The line would go from Mokdong to Cheongnyangni, but mostly bypassing downtown to go North below the mountains. The line will start at Mokdong (Line 5), cross Line 9 at Deungchon Station, then the World Cup Stadium, Digital Media City (Lines 6, AREX and Gyeongui-Jungang), go through the populated areas of Seodaemun which lack subway, Hongje Station (Line 3), Sangmyung University (ultimately Shinbundang Line, and not far away from the picturesque Buam-dong), then the equally picturesque Pyeongchang-dong, Kukmin University, Jeongreung Station (Ui-Sinseol Line), Gireum (Line 4), Wolgok (Line 6), then Cheongnyangni (a bunch of lines). It is an interesting line, as while it misses all the central areas, it goes around to pick up some secondary areas which are still significant (universities, charming neighborhoods, stadiums...). Right now, the North-western and East-western areas of Seoul were not linked together. This would also be a light rail line.

So there you go, I won't go into much more details, and will only post for significant evolutions to the status of these lines, but I think this was a needed update.



















http://news1.kr/articles/?3552208


----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

Regarding the light rail lines, 

a Chinese article described it the best, I feel. The LRT is not designed for the immediate catchment, but rather create something to the tune of a virtual interchange, allowing the stations to rely on 2 pairs of traffic flows.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

ddes said:


> Regarding the light rail lines,
> 
> a Chinese article described it the best, I feel. The LRT is not designed for the immediate catchment, but rather create something to the tune of a virtual interchange, allowing the stations to rely on 2 pairs of traffic flows.
> 
> Does that make sense?


I think it made sense in Chinese.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*New Cheongnyangni Transfer Station Complex*

The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport has announced its plans to build a major transportation complex at Cheongnyangni Station, in conjunction with the planned opening of the GTX Lines B and C.

Currently, there are 6 types of service to Cheongnyangni:

Gangneung Line (aka. Gyeonggang Line), with KTX service to Gangneung
Jungang Line, with ITX and Mugunghwa traffic to the end of the Jungang Line
 in Yeongcheon

Gyeongchun Line, with subway and ITX-Cheongchun service to Chuncheon
Gyeongui-Junang Line, with subway service from Imjingang to Jipyeong
Bundang Line, with subway service to Suwon
Subway Line 1, with subway service on the entire line

Obviously, there are some express and limited services, but these are the basic 6 types of lines which use Cheongnyangni Station. Currently, Cheongnyangni isn't really a "transfer complex". Apart from Subway Line 1, all other service use regular rail lines, so the station feels like a train station with simply different platforms for different kinds of services. Line 1 is the exception, but it's not located directly underneath the station, but is a couple of hundred meters away and is connected through a simple corridor.

In the future, there will be no fewer than 4 additional types of services at Cheongnyangni Station:

GTX B, with service from Songdo to Maseok
GTX C, with service from Suwon to Deokjeong
Myeonmok Line, a short light subway line under planning from Cheongnyangni to Sinnae
Gangbukhoengdan Line, a line which not only scores 28 points in scrabble, but would connect Cheongnyangni with Mokdong in the shape of an arc-circle passing North of Jongno.

Cheongnyangni would only become one of 3 stations in Seoul with 2 GTX Lines (along with Samseong and Seoul Stations). Right now, none of the lines have become construction, but the GTX Lines may end up being completed by 2027 or so, so this plan to redevelop the station is expected to fully take shape in the next 5 to 10 years.

Amongst the existing service, the Gyeongchun Line will be extended to Sokcho (construction to start this year), the Jungang Line will be drastically improved (becoming fully operational by 2022), and the Gyeonggang Line will then connect with the Donghae Line (probably becoming fully operational by 2023).

So, Cheongnyangni will become a juggernaut of a station, and MOLIT has therefore announced its plans to transform it into a major complex station, with the addition of these 4 new lines, as well as a transfer complex for buses (apparently, there are currently 66(!) bus lines going through Cheongnyangni), and more commercial spaces. Paris La Défense and San Francisco Salesforece Transbay Transit Center are apparently being benchmarked for this project, although without looking so far, Dongdaegu Station can also serve as a sort of blueprint for this project.

This announcement is both major news, due to the scale of the project, and also a bit of a non-announcement, since it was already a foregone conclusion that the station would have to be redeveloped. Actually, the current station complex was completed around 2010, so it's already fairly new, so it will probably serve as a base for future expansion of the complex.

There is one thing that I don't completely know for sure, which is the track sharing of the GTX B line. Initially, the line was supposed to have its eastern terminal at Cheongnyangni, but then, they decided to extend the line eastward sharing tracks with the Jungang Line to Mangu, and then with the Gyeongchun Line to Maseok. I can't find a clear answer, but I believe that the plan which was financially approved last August was to also build separate tracks (underground) for the GTX Line from Cheongnyangni to Mangu as well (a section of around 5 km). This would to me be absolutely crucial, as the section of tracks between Cheongnyangni and Mangu is the most crowded in the country, with 157 daily trains for a capacity of 163 (as of 2018, this might have changed slightly). If the GTX line isn't built separately from Cheongnyangni to Mangu, it would be impossible to have frequent and high speed GTX service on the line, or at least without dramatically reducing the service on the other lines.

This brings me to my final point, which is the saturation of the line. The Jungang Line (including the Gyeongwon Line section south of Cheongnynangni) is completely saturated from Mangu to Cheongnyangni, and also quite saturated to Wangsimni and Seoul Station. This has actually been the case for decades, and a solution had not be found so far. The lines are no quadruple-tracked, and it's very complicated to do so due to the fact that there are roads and housing units right next to the tracks pretty much all the way from Mangu to Seoul Station.

This fact explains many things. For example, the Gyeongui-Jungang Line is known for its low frequency, and therefore lower usage, even in its central Seoul section where it actually connects important and populated areas. It's also why they had to lower service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Line to offer KTX service from Seoul Station or even Incheon airport during the Pyeongchang Olympics. Similarly, the Bundang Line station was officially extended to Cheongnyangni 2 years ago, but only a few trains actually go north of Cheongnyangni. The complains about the fairly low traffic on the regular train lines using Cheongnyangni Station (Gyeonggang, Jungang, Gyeongchun) are also due to this saturation. These lines to offer service to areas relatively less densely populated, but one may wonder if the relative slower development of these areas is partly due to the lower rail connectivity with Seoul. With the extension of the Gyeongchun line to Sokcho, the connection of the Gyeonggang Line with the Donghae Line, as well as the nearly completed upgrade to the Jungang Line and the introduction of EMU 250 trains, these problems are not going away any time soon.
For these reasons, it is to me paramount that the GTX Line B be built underground up to Mangu to not further decrease the service and exacerbate problems. I think that this is what was decided last year (it's not entirely clear according to the articles I read which were sometimes conflicting). If indeed they build separate GTX Line B tracks to Mangu, that will not worsen the situation, and even slightly improve it for people living up to Maseok on the Gyeongchun Line which will have increased service with the GTX service on the Gyeongchun Line (which is not saturated, so the GTX should mean higher frequency of trains in total from Sinnae to Maseok).
But what's even more interesting is whether or not the GTX Line B (if indeed built underground) can alleviate some of the problems of saturation of the line. And I think this matter has not been finalized by the authorities. The double tracks built for GTX service seem to be able to hold a bit more service than only GTX traffic. With GTX being a sort of a hybrid between a subway and a commuter rail, its frequency will be a bit lower than that of subway. This is why the GTX A will be able to partly share tracks with SRT, and the GTX C with subway Line 1. So, this might be what they will try to do here, to bring some service from some other lines on the section of GTX tracks between Mangu and Cheongnyangni. The best candidate would likely be Gyeongchun Line traffic, which would allow the rest of the existing line to be dedicated to Gyeonggui-Jungang Service as well as train service to the Gyeonggang and Jungang Line. There are probably other alternative as well, such as having the GTX tracks be shared with the train services instead of sharing with the Gyeongchun subway service. There are other alternatives as well, and all depend on how they build the station platforms, which track is near which one and where in the network they set the connections for the lines to merge or separate. This is more a question of practical complex engineering than policy. But in all cases, if they do manage to take benefit of GTX to reduce saturation on the existing lines, this would be very important. Not only would GTX service (and Myeonmok and Gangbukhoengdan subway lines) would be added to the system, but if they find a way to use this line to absorb some traffic on the existing line, this could create additional benefits such as increasing the traffic of all the other lines passing through Cheongnyangni Station and which are currently suffering from the low frequency (Bundang Line, Gyeongui-Jungang Line, Gyeongchun Line, train service on the Jungang and Gyeonggang Line)












부동산민족(명문부동산) : 네이버 블로그







blog.naver.com










“청량리역 지하서 GTX-버스-택시 환승”


이르면 2027년 서울 동대문구 청량리역 지하에 광역환승센터가 들어선다. 기존 66개 버스 노선과 수도권 광역급행철도(GTX)-B, C노선과 면목선, 강북횡단선 등 4개 신설 노…



www.donga.com













청량리역, 광역교통 허브로 바뀐다


서울 동대문구 청량리역이 10개 노선이 지나는 수도권 광역교통 허브로 다시 태어난다. 국토교통부 대도시권광역교통위원회는 서울시, 한국철도시설공단, 한국철도공사와 함께 청량리역을 강북의 활성화 거점으로 육..




www.sedaily.com













국토부 “109년 역사 청량리역, 수도권 광역교통 허브 탈바꿈”


109년 역사의 청량리역이 교통·일자리 등이 어우러지는 수도권 광역교통 허브로 재탄생한다.국토교통부(장관 김현미) 대도시권광역교통위원회(위원장 최기주, 이하 대광위)는 서울특별시(시장 박원순), 한국철도시설공단(이사장 김상균), 한국철도공사(사장 손병석) 등과 함께 청량리역을 강북의 활성화 거점으로 육성하기 위한 ‘청량리역 공간구조 개선 및 광역환승센터 기본구상 연구용역’에 본격 착수한다고 밝혔다.본 용역은 대도시권 광역교통의 기본구상인 ‘광역교통 2030’의 일환으로 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)를 중심으로 연계성을 강화해 환승시간을




www.electimes.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Busan Wondong Station of Donghae Line*

This news is coming in quite a bit late, but a new station opened on the Donghae Line in Busan on March 28th. This station is Busan Wondong, located over the Suyeong River between Allak Station and Jaesong Station.



























부산 전철 동해선 원동역 28일 개통


동해선 부산원동역이 오는 28일부터 본격적인 운영에 들어간다.부산시는 부산원동역 개통식을 오는 27일 오거돈 부산시장, 이진복 국회의원, 윤준호 국회의원




news.kmib.co.kr













동해선 부산원동역 개통…주변 2만가구 교통불편 해소 | 연합뉴스


(부산=연합뉴스) 김재홍 기자 = 동해선 부산원동역이 2년 9개월여 공사를 마치고 28일 개통하면서 주변 2만가구 주민들의 교통 불편이 크게 줄...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*Tramcar Service to Be Applied in Wonsan Kalma Coastal Tourist Area*

Pyongyang, May 27 (KCNA) -- Tramcar service will be applied to the Wonsan Kalma coastal tourist area under construction in the DPRK.

According to an official concerned, a narrow-gauge tramcar loop line is now being laid around the area to reduce the air pollution and ensure the convenience of tourists. Meanwhile, the Kim Jong Thae Electric Locomotive Complex is making new types of tram cars. The operation of tram cars and trolley buses has long been encouraged in Pyongyang and other major cities of the country to prevent air pollution and protect environment. 






Newstream | KCNA Watch







kcnawatch.org


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Delays to Shinbundang Line Northern Extension*

The MOLIT released earlier this week a status update for the Shinbundang Line. Right now, the Shinbundang Line as opened in two phases from Gangnam to Gwanggyo. An additional southern extension to Homaesil in Suwon was approved in late 2019 and will start construction within the next couple of years.

However, this update is regarding the northern extension, which is probably the most important one as it is in the middle of Seoul. For reminder, the extension of the line from Gangnam station to Yongsan station was approved years ago already. Construction of the extension from Gangnam to Shinsa along the Gangnam avenue (2.5km) already started over 3 years ago. In the "good news" category, the opening of this new extension is still planned for early 2022 (only 5 years after the start of construction), which is reassuring given that delays can be frequent, especially for construction on such a busy section. It will therefore open in less than 2 years with 3 stops (Shinnonyeon, Nonhyeon, Shinsa).

North of Shinsa (5.3km to Yongsan station) however, construction has not begun, and this project is being delayed. The issue here is the Yongsan Garrison, which is in the process of being returned by the US to Korea. The process is taking longer than expected, mostly due to the two countries disagreeing on who should bear the costs of the cleaning up of all the pollution on the site. Since the subway will be built underneath the garrison, it cannot start until this issue is solved, which could still take a couple of years. Officially, the new date for the completion is now 2027, which basically means that construction would start in 2022. Of course, further delays are still a possibility.

Up until now, between Sinsa and Yongsan Station, 2 additional stations were to be built: Dongbinggo and National Museum of Korea. However, Seoul City and Yongsan-gu are now pushing for one more intermediate station, under the working name "Bogwang Station" to be built, around 1km east of Dongbinggo. This Bogwang Station would be located around the Hanam District 3 and Hanam District 4 which are about to be redeveloped (and which I talked about in Seoul Projects and Construction thread). While I usually don't like the adding of intermediate stations, this one could make sense. It's a populated area, which will become even more so attractive in the future (there could even be a Hyundai Department Store in the Hanam District 3). The area is hilly, and lacks major roads, so is not so easy to access, and lacks subway service (not too many buses either). Having a new station here could make sense. I think the exact feasibility would depend on how much the line would "drift" with this new extension, its distance with the planned Dongbinggo station, or even if it's possible to link it with Hannam Station (which I doubt it is).

Finally, one final consideration is the extension of the Shinbundang Line further north from Yongsan station. The extension plan's feasibility study results are expected to be announced in June, from Yongsan to Samsong (through Seoul Station, Gwanghwamun, etc...), and the results are likely to be negative. If that's indeed the case the additional extension north of Yongsan would go back to the drawing board, back to questions about having two branches, sharing tracks with GTX A, or increasing the number of station in the CBD section. Top of the hat, my preferred proposal if they have to redraw the line: Yongsan-Hyochang Park-Cheongpa, Seoul Station, City Hall, Gwanghwamun (with merger with Gyeongbokgung Station on Line 3)-Sammyeong University-Dokbawi-Eunpyeong-Samsong. And for those interested in the far future (aka. no opening before 2040 or so), there are also plans to further extend the line from Samsong to Kintex.


















[단독] ‘신분당선 용산역’ 2025년 완공 불가...신사역만 정상개통


‘신분당선 용산 연장’ 완공일이 연기된다. 앞서 국토교통부는 신분당선 용산 연장의 완공 예정 시기를 오는 2025년으로 계획했지만 현재로선 완공 예정일을 예단할 수 없게 됐다.25일 민간투자업계에 따르면 신분당선 용산 연장 공사는 현재 강남역-신사역 구간에서만 진행되고 있다. 반면 신사역~용산역 구간은 착공 시작조차 하지 못한 상태다.해당 구간 착공이 지연되고 있는 이유는 국방부와 한미 연합사 간 용산 미군기지 토지 정화비용 분담 문제를 두고 큰 이견을 보이고 있기 때문이다. 신분당선 용산 연장 사업은 전적으로 미군 부대 이전 계획




www.wikileaks-kr.org













미군에 발목 잡힌 신분당선…'강남~용산' 2027년 이후 개통


미군에 발목 잡힌 신분당선…'강남~용산' 2027년 이후 개통, 이유정 기자, 부동산




www.hankyung.com













신분당선 '강남~용산'…2년 늦춰져 2027년 개통할 듯


[땅집고] 신분당선 2단계 연장 사업이 당초 계획보다 2년 이상 지연할 것으로 나타났다. 이에 따라 서울 용산과 강남을 잇는 철도는 2027년에..




realty.chosun.com













신분당선 '강남~용산' 2단계 연장 늦어져…2027년에나 개통


신분당선 '강남~용산' 2단계 연장 늦어져…2027년에나 개통, 용산공원 현장조사 뒤늦게 시작 보광역 신설 논의도 본격화




www.hankyung.com













용산역 지하도시 계획은 왜 첫 삽도 못 뜬 채 멈췄나


용산구청은 2015년 용산역 앞 지하와 지상을 거대한 환승센터로 개발하겠다는 계획을 세웠다. ‘지하도시’란 별칭을 얻은 이 개발 계획은 당시 스포트라이트를 받았다. 그로부터 5년, 이 개발은 아직 첫 삽도 뜨지 못했다. 개발 계획이 허가조차 받지 못했기 때문이다. ‘지하도시’의 발목이 잡힌 원인은 아이러니하게도 ‘지하’에 있다. 더스쿠프(The SCOOP)가 용산역 지하도시 계획이 발목 잡힌 이유를 취재했다. “서울에서 풀이 난 땅은 개발가치가 없기 때문이다”란 말이 있다. 몸값이 올라 용산정비창 일대가 토지거래허가구역으로 묶여버린




www.thescoop.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seobu Line successfully passes Preliminary Feasibility Study of Public Institution Investment Projects*

The Seobu Line, which has been under planning for now almost two decades, has passed a new milestone today. 

The light rail line has been approved by the Korea Development Institute's PIMAC to be developed under a public-private partnership.

With this approval, plans will be finalized and a contractor selected over the next couple of years for a start of construction in 2023, with a goal of opening the line in 2028.

Currently, out of the 10 planned light rail subway lines in Seoul, one has been completed (Ui-Sinseol Line), two are under construction (Sillim Line and Dongbuk Line). The next line to begin construction is probably the Wirye Line or the Wirye-Sinsa Line, after which the Seobu Line will likely begin. The 4 remaining lines still in earlier phases of planning are: Mokdong Line, Myeonmok Line, Nangok Line (which is actually an extra branch of the Sillim Line) and the Gangbukhoengdan Line (which scores 32 points at Scrabble).

The Seobu Line will be 16.15km, and will likely be one of the biggest profile light subway lines, as it will go through the busy student districts near Sinchon, and offer 3 new stations in the heart of Yeouido. The line will also bring populated subway to populated areas which thus far lacked any access to the subway, especially in the Eunpyeong/Seodaemun and Dongjak districts.

There will be 16 stations and the travel time from one end of the line to the other is 22 minutes. There will be transfer stations at Seoul National University (Line 2), Jangseungbaegi (Line 7), Noryangjin (Line 1 and 9), Gwangheungchan (Line 6), Sinchon (Line 2) and Saejeol (Line 6). There are still chances that the line will further be extended South to the actual SNU campus (and connect with the Sillim Line), and West to Goyang (notably stoping at Daegok Station), but these extensions have not been officially approved at this point.

Interestingly, the line will not offer subway transfer with the Line 5 or 9 in Yeouido. The central Yeouido Station for the Seobu Line (109 in the picture below), under the working name Korea Exchange, will cross the path of the Line 5, but will be halfway between the stations of Yeouido and Yeouinaru. Plans can still change, and I do expect the station to ultimately have free transfers with Yeouido station. The 2 stations will be distant by only around 400 meters. While it wouldn't be such a big deal if it was only about transferring to Line 9 (because there will be a transfer at Noryangjin anyway), it seems very important to me to connect with Line 5 (because the lines don't intersect at any other points, and it would make a lot of sense for people in Dongjak or Gwanak who work near Gwanghwamun or Jongro-3ga. There is already a pedestrian tunnel connecting the Yeouido station with this point (to reach IFC Mall and now Parc1), so technically it shouldn't be overly complicated to physically connect the lines with free transfer as well.

The line doesn't connect with the Gyeongui-Jungang Line either. There would be two opportunities for connection: one with the Sinchon Station (the one on the Gyeongui Jungang Line), but this would require a drift to the east of the Seobu Line, and this branch line is pretty useless anyway with only two trains per hour or so. However, it also doesn't connect with the Seogang University Station on the main branch of the Gyeongui Jungang Line. Since the Seobu Line will have transfer with the Sinchon Station (the one on line 2) located just 300 meters north of Seogang University Station, I think that it would make a lot of sense to connect everything together as well by building the Seobu Line station on the southern end of the Sinchon Intersection and right near Seogang University Station.


















[속보] 은평~관악 '서부선 경전철' 2028년 뚫린다


[속보] 은평~관악 '서부선 경전철' 2028년 뚫린다, 하수정 기자, 문화스포츠




www.hankyung.com


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

You could argue it's not strictly "urban" transport, but....
*



[Reportage] S. Korean counties experience with publicly operated bus networks

Click to expand...

*


> _Senior citizens, children, vulnerable classes allowed to ride for free_
> 
> “You bet it’s great! It means I can take a free trip to the market. Old folks don’t have much in the way of money,” said Park Yeong-jun, a resident of Deoku Village (Jeongseon Township, Jeongseon County, Gangwon Province). Learning that he could ride the bus for free brought a big smile to the face of this 77-year-old man. “In the past, going to the five-day market just around the corner cost 2,800 won [US$2.34] just for the bus fare. Now we can go wherever we please without worrying about money. If I get stir crazy, I can just hop on the bus and visit a friend or relative. What could be better than that?” Jeongseon, a rural county with a population of just 37,000, initiated a trial program for publicly operated buses on June 1. The county purchased a town bus line that had been operated by a private company for four decades and plans to run it directly. Jeongseon is the first local government in Gangwon Province to introduce a publicly operated bus system. In fact, it’s the first local government to do so anywhere in the country, with the sole exception of Sinan County, an island chain in South Jeolla Province.
> 
> ...


[Reportage] S. Korean counties experience with publicly operated bus networks

Bit of a long read, but to make it short, local governments in less-populated and depopulating areas in Korea have actually managed to improve their finances by taking over private bus companies and running them according to local need, instead of subsidizing them to run for the needs and wants of private bus operators--at lower prices for riders, even for free, and raking in the ridership gains. Always good to see organizations make straightforwardly-more-sensible decisions, especially to help those less privileged in society.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Seoul Subway Line 5 extension (Hanam Line) on August 8th*

The Hanam Line extension of Seoul Subway Line 5 opened to the public on August 8th, following a delay of a couple of months due to the coronavirus. This is the first extension to the line since its original completion in 1996.

This extension is at the end of the main branch (the one going to the North East from Gangdong Station), in the city of Hanam. For now, the extension is 3.5km long, with 2 new stations: Misa, and Hanam Pungsang. However, the extension will truly be complete at the end of this year, when the line will be expended by an additional 3km, with 2 new stations (Hanam City Hall and Hanam Geomdansan), as well as a 3rd station named Gangil between Misa station and the existing Sangil-dong station.

So this will mark a major improvement for the city of Hanam and especially the populous new town of Misa. One question that I have though is how much of an actual improvement will that be for the people commuting to Gangnam? For those going to Jongno, this will definitely be a major improvement, but for Gangnam, the issue is that the line does not go on a straight line and you need to transfer at least twice (line 8 at Cheonho then line 2 at Jamsil), especially considering that since the new line is on one of the 2 branches, service on the new extension will be half of the frequency of most of line 5, with less than a train every 10 minutes (except during rush hour).


















스카이데일리, 하남풍산~강남역 47분內 진입…하남선 1단계 개통


스카이데일리, 이재명 경기도지사가 지난 7일 미사역에서 열린 ‘하남선 1단계 ...




www.skyedaily.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Renovation of Yeongdeungpo Market Station (Line 5): cultural and artistic railway project*

Yeongdeungpo Market Station on Line 5 recently completed its renovation project, redeveloped by Seoul Metro as a cultural and artistic station. The renovated station was completed on July 31st. It features various areas to enjoy art, exchange and rest.

There will be 13 additional stations part of this project which will be redeveloped in a similar manner.














































































































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290935581829021697








서울교통공사 '문화예술철도 1호사업' 영등포시장역 리모델링 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 임화섭 기자 = 서울시와 서울교통공사(사장 김상범)는 노후 지하철역사의 환경을 개선하는 '문화예술철도' 1호 사업으로 지하철 ...




www.yna.co.kr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Hydrogen tram demonstration agreement signed


SOUTH KOREA: A hydrogen fuelled tram is to be demonstrated in the southeastern city of Ulsan, following the signing of a memorandum of understanding by Hyundai Rotem CEO Lee Yong-bae and Mayor Song Chul-ho. Last year Hyundai Rotem began working with Hyundai Motors on the development of ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Beat me to it .

I hope that this technology proves successful, as I think it could help to spread local emissions-free rail transport for relatively less cost to more of Korea's smaller cities (Ulsan, Suwon, Changwon, etc.)....And, if Korea ever gets its act together, totally emissions-free if the hydrogen is produced by renewable-powered electrolysis.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Suin Line Phase 3 and merger of the Suin and Bundang Line*

Phase 3 of the Suin Line will officially open this Saturday. This is a major development in many ways.

Here are the highlights. The Suin Line (standing for SUwon and INcheon) was built during the colonial era as a single-tracked narrow gauge line, connecting the 2 cities. The outdated line fell into disuse, and was progressively abandoned until being fully closed in 1995. Initially, the goal was to have the existing line replaced by a new one, a double-tracked line running on standard gauge. The line was supposed to be built by around the year 2000, but as you can see, there were slight delays... of 20 years. Construction of the new line began in earnest in 2004, mostly following the previous tracks, but not entirely. One key difference is partly built underground, at least on sections near the downtowns of Suwon, Incheon and Ansan. The Suin Line reopened in 2012 on a 13.1km section between Oido and Songdo (with 10 stations today), in red on the map below. In 2016, a second phase of 6.8 with 5 new stations (including Hagik Station which will open next year) opened from Songdo to Incheon station.

Now, Saturday will be the opening of the 3rd phase, linking Oido to Suwon station. The new extension will be 31.7km in total,bringing the length of the full line to 51.6km. But actually, only part of the line is partly built. From Oido to Hanyang University at Ansan Station, the line will share tracks with Line 4, on this 12.8 km section. And then, from Hanyang University at Ansan Station to Suwon Station, there will be 18.9km of new tracks with 5 new stations in between.

I believe that the 12.8km section of track sharing with Line 4 is the first for Korean subway. In Seoul, between Wangsimni and Mangu, there are some line sharing as well, but there the tracks are partly quadrupled, and on some of the lines the frequency is low, and any 2 given lines don't run together for more than a kilometre or so, so it doesn't feel like a proper line sharing, more like lines alongside each other. That shouldn't be much of an issue, as on this section, trains on the Line 4 will only have a frequency of a train every 10 minutes or so, and 15 minutes for Suin Line trains.

And so far, while I did refer to the Suin Line, but the line will take a new name, the Suin-Bundang Line, as the line will merge with the other yellow line, the Bundang Line, whose terminus was Suwon Station. The length of the entire line will be 104.5km, with no fewer than 63 stations. As was currently the case, not all trains will use the line in its entirety.

There will be 140 trains a day going all the way from Wangsimni to Incheon, plus 56 trains from Wangsimni to Gosaek (the next station after Suwon), plus 114 trains going just from Wangsimni to Jukjeon (in the city of Yongin), and finally, 38 additional trains from Oido to Incheon. That's of course excluding the Line 4 trains which will share part of the tracks.

Finally, one last consideration, is that the line will pave the way to bring the KTX to Incheon. By around 2025, KTX trains will use this line as well, starting at Songdo station, and joining the KTX line through the construction of a Wye just west of Eocheon Station.


















수인선 25년 만에 완전 개통…수원~인천 70분이면 간다


사실 앞에 겸손한 민영 종합 뉴스통신사 뉴스1




www.news1.kr






















수인선 25년만에 완전 개통 '수원~인천' 70분 소요


[파이낸셜뉴스]수원~인천을 잇는 수인선( 노선도)인 1995년 기본설계 이후 25년만에 완전 개통된다. 수인선은 총 사업 2조74억원이 투입된 국책사업으로 이번 수원~한대앞 구간이 개통되며 수원에서 인천까지 전체 ..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *New Cheongnyangni Transfer Station Complex*
> 
> The Ministry of Land, Infrastructure and Transport has announced its plans to build a major transportation complex at Cheongnyangni Station, in conjunction with the planned opening of the GTX Lines B and C.
> 
> ...



*Plans announced for the new Cheongnyangni Station Transfer Complex*

The government, along with Seoul City, Korail and the Korea Rail Network Authority announced yesterday the detailed plans for the new transfer complex in the Cheongnyangni Station.

To recap, the station currently has 8 platforms, on its main train station. Service includes:

Service on the Gyeongui-Jungang Subway Line
Some (very) limited service on the Suin-Bundang Line to Wangsimni and the rest of the line (only a few trains a day go to Cheongnyangni, as the terminus of the service for most trains is Wangsimni
Some limited service to the Gyeongchun Line, which goes to Chuncheon, either through regular ITX-Cheongchun train service, of Gyeongchun Subway Service
Many train departures for lines along the east coast of the country, including the above mentioned ITX Cheongchun (Gyeongchun Line), the Jungang Line (which will upgrade to EMU-260 traffic from the end of this year), Gangneung Line KTX service (also known as Gyeonggang Line) which uses the Jungang Line until Wonju, as well as the less important Taebaek and Yeongdong Lines.

In addition, there is the Subway Line 1 station, which is part of the transfer complex, but which is over 300 meters away from the actual station, along the main Wangsan-ro street a bit farther west. There are a total of 46 bus lines that go near the station as well, with most of them stopping at a ground level transfer station located near the Line 1 station and therefore a bit far away from the actual station.

The area around the station was quite poor, with a local market and a red-light district. Now the red-light district is being replaced by high-end high-rise apartments. And the station had services to important lines geographically, but not really economically, as the East and especially North-East of the country were and still are less developed than the West of Seoul, and especially the South.

Now, this is going to change radically. Cheongnyangni will become one of the 3 transfer stations of the GTX infrastructure, being used by both the GTX B (start of construction in 2 years) and GTX C (start of construction in 1 year).

Today, the government announced the creation of the new transfer complex, centered around the GTX Stations. Something interesting is that it will feature a cross platform interchange, to make transfers quicker. Trains going to downtown Seoul will share a platform (on both lines B and C), and the ones going to the residential areas of East and North Gyeonggi province will share one. Similar layouts currently exist in Gimpo Airport (for AREX and Line 9) and Geumjeong Station (for Line 1 and Line 4) This should make transfers easier. In addition, the bus transfer complex will be rebuilt underground, with dedicated platforms and waiting areas for buses. This system already exist in Jamsil (for metropolitan buses only) and Gwanggyo Jungang, and a similar one will be built in Samseong as well (Yeongdeung-daero Transfer Complex). Overall, connectivity with the other lines will be improved as well, to significantly reduce transfer times for most passengers.














































Not really mentioned in yesterday's announcement, but there are also projects for 2 light subway lines which would go through Cheongnyangni Station: the Myeonmok Line and the Gangbukhoengdan Line. Both lines are still under planning, and the technology will be quite different from the other lines, so there wouldn't be any track sharing or anything like that, but I'm sure that this is being considered as well.

One other consideration is the expected growth of regular train traffic from this station in the future. Up until 10 to 15 years ago, the Jungang and Gyeongchun Line were only single-tracked, and service was less than it is today, with only Line 1 subway service. The station's profile has grown, with the track-doubling, as well as the building of the Gangneung/Gyeonggang Line ahead of the 2018 Olympics which has increased traffic on the line. The development of the service from east Seoul and Cheongnyangni Station to the rest of the country is expected to continue:

The main Jungang Line is being completely realigned and double-tracked. From the end of this year, EMU-260 trains (which can run up to 250kph) will use the line. The Jungang Line will be fully completed in 2 years, date by which it will be possible to go to Haeundae in Busan from Cheongnyangni in 3 hours or so (using the Jungang Line until Gyeongju and then the Donghae Line to Busan)
The Gyeongchun Line will be extended (under the name DongSeo Higher Speed Line) from Chuncheon to the popular tourist destination of the Sokcho. Construction will start next year, and bring more demand to the line, with either EMU-260 or ITX-Cheongchun service
The Donghae Line will also be be completed in the near future, as a fully electrified line. The section between Samcheok and Yeongdeok will be completed in 2 years, and the last northernmost section (from Gangneung until the North Korean border and through the new Sokcho station), should start construction in 2 years. This mean that there will in the near future be service on most of the Donghae Line, and it would make sense to have some of the trains connect from the Donghae Line to the Gangneung Line to go to Seoul as well

So, besides the 4 new dedicated urban rail lines (GTX B, GTX C, Myeongmok, Gangbukhoengdan), the existing main lines will have increased demand as well. The issue so far is that the line, between Seoul Station and Mangu Sation, and especially the section between Wangsimni~Cheongnyangni and Mangu is saturated. It's already a worry with the improved Jungang Line opening soon, but with almost no new slots for departures of the shiny new EMU-260. There have been proposals for rebuilding the line section underground, our quadrupling the tracks, but it would be difficult to the existing line being located in downtown Seoul. This is when the GTX Line B comes into play. This line will not only be important to bring GTX traffic (92 trains a day), but to improve the overall saturation of trains in Eastern Seoul and through the rest of the country. The GTX B Line will be built with a tunnel of course, which will extend all the way to Mangu, therefore being equivalent to creating 2 additional tracks below the busy section. To do that 21 EMU-250 trains (the ones using the Gangneung Line or the Jungang Line), will be transferred to share the GTX B tracks. This will free slots for increasing the number of subway service on the line between Cheongnyangni and Mangu to 120 (compared to 100 today), mostly meaning that the number of Gyeongui-Jungang trains would be increased, as the line which would otherwise be an important subway line in Seoul suffers from a low train frequency (with trends usually only coming every 15 or 20 minutes). GTX B, which then extends to Seoul Station and Yongsan Station, would also potentially allow some of these faster trains to use the GTX tracks to call at these 2 busier stations, without further saturating the Gyeongui-Jungang, and also being able to run at a higher speed.









(source: KDI pre-feasibility study for GTX B)

Obiously the exact train schedule will change as construction hasn't even begun. But the GTX Line B will undoubtedly have an effect on the overall network capacity for other trains as well.









"GTX 환승 한번에 하세요"… 청량리역, 동북권 교통 허브로 거듭난다


청량리역이 수도권 광역급행철도(GTX) B·C 노선 개통을 기해 편리한 환승 요건을 갖춘 동북권 교통의 허브로 거듭난다. 노선 간 수평환승, 지하 종합환승센터 등 다른 지역에 적용돼 편의성을 입증받은 교통시설이 대거 도입된다. 국토교통부 대도시권광역교통위원회는 서울시, 국가철도공단, 한국철도공사(코레일)와 함께 이 같은 내용을 담은 '청량리역 광역환승센터 종합 구상안'을 27일 발표했다. 이




view.asiae.co.kr













청량리역 GTX B·C 노선 평행 개통...환승 `1분 컷` 가능해진다


수평 환승 시스템 구축...승강장에서 바로 환승 경춘선 마석역~과천청사 90분→32분으로 단축




www.mk.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Groundbreaking Ceremony for Incheon Subway Line 1 Northern Extension*

The groundbreaking ceremony for the Northern Extension to Incheon Subway Line 1 was held yesterday. The 6.8km extension will start at the current terminus, Gyeyang Station, and include 3 new stops (Gyeyangcheon, Bullo, Geomdan) in the new town of Geomdan. It is supposed to connect with a new brand of the Incheon Subway Line 2 at the new future terminus station (Geomdan Station, 103 on the map), which is still under planning. There are also talks of Seoul Subway Line 5 being extended West to Gimpo or northern Incheon, so maybe there will be an additional transfer station with Line 5 at Gyeyangcheon in the (far) future.

In any case, completion is planned for around 2025.



























인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선 착공…2024년 개통 목표


인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선 건설 공사가 시작됐다. 인천시는 11일 서구 검단신도시 101역사 예정지에서 박남춘 시장, 신은호 시의회 의장, 신동근 국회의원, 지역주민 등이 참석한 가운데 착공식을 열었다. 인천지하철 1호선 검단 연장선은 기존 종점인 계양역을 시점으로 총연장 6.825km, 정거장 3개를 건설하는 사업이다. 총사업비는 7977억원을 투입해 2024년 개통을 목표로 추진된다. 차량은 중량




view.asiae.co.kr













인천도시철도 검단연장선 착공







www.dnews.co.kr













인천도시철도 1호선 검단 연장선 착공…2024년 개통


인천도시철도 1호선 검단연장선 노선도. 【파이낸셜뉴스 인천=한갑수 기자】 인천 1호선 종점인 계양역에서 검단신도시를 연결하는 인천도시철도 검단연장선 건설사업이 본격적인 공사에 들어간다. 인천시는 11..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcements of detailed GTX C plans and GTX Multi-Modal Transfer Complexes*

1/ First of all, regarding GTX Subway Line C, the final plans for the GTX Line have been revealed, and the number of stations has been confirmed at 10 stations: Deokjeong, Uijeongbu, Changdong, Kwangwoon University, Cheongnyangni, Samseong, Yangjae, Gwacheon, Geumjeong, Suwon. There were proposals from various local governments for up to 10 additional new stations, a few which could make some sense (Indeogwon, Wangsimni), and some more out-of-left-field. In any case, all these additional stations have been rejected, at least for now, so we'll stick to the original ten.

2/ GTX C tracks to be designed to allow SRT traffic. Right now, SRT end at Suseo station, and the GTX Line A was already being designed to allow for SRT high speed trains, up to Samseong Station. Now, they have also announced that the track alignment and signaling would allow SRT trains to switch to the GTX C tracks just north of Samseong, and follow the rest of the track north, to Uijeongbu or even Deokjeong. You may remember however that initial plans to have the Yeongdeungdaero Transfer Complex (aka. Samseong Station) become a new train station for SRT/KTX were cancelled, at least for now. Obviously, with Suseo and Samseong located only a few kilometers away, it doesn't make sense to have high speed trains stop at both stations. You could agree that Samseong Station is much better located that Suseo Station, and that SRT trains would have better been off all starting at Samseong. But of course, the decision to build the Suseo HSR line was made over 10 years ago, before the GTX project had really even come to fruition. But the idea would now be to extend potential SRT service more to the north, and especially to Uijeongbu Station (or even Cheongnyangni Station). As it stands, I don't think the potential is too high. There is a small but non-negligible market for some SRT station North of Seoul, and Uijeongbu could make some sense. But it would hardly be a priority. Service would also be limited by the fact that the line is used by GTX in addition of SRT, but I wouldn't be surprised if sometimes down the road they add some service to Uijeongbu station. But this entire plan of having some SRT here only makes sense in the greater context of a opening of the two Koreas or a reunification. If both Koreas are reunited, the plan would be to have a KTX line from Seoul Station to Kaesong, Pyongyang and Sinuiju on the West Coast, and a line on the East coast which would complement the conventional Gyeongwon Line, from Seoul to Wonsan, Hamheung, Cheongjin and Raseon. In that scenario, the SRT line would be extended North along this axis, and in this case there would be some important demand. Of course we're very far from that. At this point, they are making sure that they're building the infrastructure in a way which could allow for a future extension to North Korea, but don't really plan to have significant SRT traffic north of Suseo for now (too tight in downtown Seoul to make really sense for additional SRT stations, not a lot of demand for SRT service in the North East of Seoul which is the most mountainous and least devoloped.

*







*

3/ The ministry has also announced 2 days ago the 2 stations along the GTX network which will become multi-modal transfer complexes, with significant additional infrastructure, and quick connection to bus transfer stations. The stations are as follows:

Highest level: Suwon Station (Line C), Yangjae Station (Line C)
2nd level: Bupyeong Station (Line B), Yongin Station (Line A), Unjeong Station (Line A), Incheon City Hall Station (Line B)
3rd level: Dongtan Station (Line A), Bucheon Sports Complex Station (Line B), Uijeongbu Station (Line C), Incheon University (Line B)

The 3 transfer stations in Seoul (Seoul Station, Samseong Station, Cheongnyangni Station) will also become big transfer complexes, but were not listed in today's announcement.










This is extremely important as of course these stations are expected to draw in a lot of people, and especially commuters going to Seoul, and for people in Gyeonggi or Incheon, subway might not be the quickest way for them to reach these stations from their homes. Subway density is not so high in Gyeonggi, and many would likely take the bus to reach these GTX stations in Gyeonggi, so building transfer stations for buses would be essential.

Here are the renders for these stations:

Suwon Station:









Yangjae Station:









Bupyeong Station:









Yongin Station:

















Unjeong Station:









Incheon City Hall Station:









Dongtan Station:









Bucheon Sports Complex Station:

















UIjeongbu Station:









Incheon University Station:


















[단독]GTX-C 노선 위로 SRT 달릴수 있게 된다 - 머니투데이


정부가 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)-C노선에 수서고속철도(SRT)가 달릴 수 있도록 GTX-C 노선 기본계획을 설계하기로 했다. 현행 수서역이 종점인 SRT가 삼성역...




news.mt.co.kr


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

Map of the new tram system in Wonsan:








Source:








Вонсан — Схемы — Фото


Крупнейшая фотогалерея городского электротранспорта России и мира. Базы подвижного состава, видеокаталог.




transphoto.org


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Seoul City launching task force to study rebuilding underground of Seoul Station*

The rebuilding of Seoul Station underground is an idea which has gained some tractions over the years, although we're very far from a final decision on this matter yet, and even farther from construction to start.

There are multiple reasons for this proposition. The first one is obviously that there are new subway lines which will have to go underneath and stop at Seoul Station. This includes GTX A, already under construction, GTX B, to start construction in the next 2 years, as well as proposals for the extension of the Shinbundang Line and the Shinansan Line to Seoul Station (which haven't been approved yet, so we're still far away from construction). So this is the opportunity to rethink the way the lines connect to make the transfer complex as efficient as possible. The current layout is not really practical, with some subway lines at ground level within the train station (Gyeongui-Jungang Line), the Arex Line just below underground, but the Subway Line 1 and Subway Line 4 being a bit farther to the South East underground. Going from one end of the complex to another can take almost 10 minutes.

The bus transfer complex just in front of the station is also not ideal, and a masterplan to rebuild the station could lead to a better transfer complex for buses as well.

As for the station itself, while it is not extremely bad, as the current complex was built to match the opening of the KTX over 15 years ago, it is clearly not an architectural landmark, as it's a mix of structures, from the station itself, to the mall, the parking lot, the Lotte Mart, and the buildings of the railroad company. They're loosely connected, but don't really feel like one structure and can be confusing. The new structure also makes the historical station less prominent, which is a bit of a shame. Finally, it was built to really only face East, and access to the station from the West (Cheongpa-dong) is a bit of a mess.

Overall, while this is the biggest station in Korea, it is not as good, and doesn't offer as much comfort or shopping/dining options as smaller stations such as Suwon Station, DongDaegu Station, Yongsan Station or Cheongnyangni Station. Even stations which were much smaller/older are in different processes of being extended or improved (Busan Station, Taehwagang Station, Daejeon Station, Suseo Station, Gwangju-Songjeong...). The station is also is also expected to see some more demand. Rail transport is growing overall in Korea, and the construction of the NambuNeryuk Line and the quadrupling of the KTX tracks between Pyeongtaek and Osong will mean that there will be more demand on the Gyeongbu Line from Seoul Station. Finally, all of this is done with the perspectives of the border with North Korea opening up to rail traffic. If service is back between Pyongyang and Seoul, all trains would go through this station, so the demand would go up even more.

But then comes the most important consideration. Right now, the Gyeongbu Line is almost completely saturated from Seoul Station to Gwangmyeong, and is also saturated to the East to Cheongnyangni and further East, as well as to the North-West to Susaek. So rebuilding the station only, while it would mean that the station itself is better, as explained above, it would be unlikely to allow for more service on the existing lines. The only way to durably provide more service is to rebuild the entire Gyeongbu line from Gwangmyeong through Seoul Station (and then Susaek). To do this, new tracks would be built underground, and the existing tracks potentially being rebuilt underground as well (at least between Seoul Station and Noryangjin, while keeping the conventional tracks between Noryangjin and Gwangmyeong (for subway and non-KTX service). Doing this would reduce travel times, increase capacity significantly, and potentially allow for the removal of the ground level tracks between Seoul Station and the Han River/Noryangjin (other plans include removing ground level tracks only from Seoul Station to Yongsan). This would also be important to improve the
flow between the west and the east of Seoul, as it's currently disjointed due to the river, allowing for the construction of parks or housing where the railroad currently stands.

Obviously, such a project would be tremendously expensive, probably costing USD 15 bn or more, depending on which section is built underground, and what happens to the existing tracks. We'll know more in a few months after the mayoral elections as most candidates are likely to make some transportation proposals which will include Seoul Station one way or the other. But such a project is even bigger than the city. The various ministries (MOEF, MOLIT), Korail, or other agencies would also get involved.












조인스프라임 종료 안내














Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Incheon Subway Line 1 extension to Songdo Moonlight Festival Park Station*

Incheon Subway Line 1 extended further South in Songdo last Saturday, with the opening of Songdo Moonlight Festival Park Station, located 820 meters away from the previous terminus (International Business District Station). The station is located next to the site of the cancelled 151 Incheon Tower complex, which was to be the landmark of Incheon and Songdo. So far the area is still quite empty, but there are still chances of the project being revived one way or another (albeit on a much smaller scale)


















인천1호선 2단계 구간… 12일 개통


송도 6․8공구와 인천도심을 잇는 도시철도 1호선 연장 2단계(국제업무지구역 ~ 송도달빛축제공원역, 0.82㎞)구간이 12일 첫 운행을 시작한다.인천광역시는 11일 오후 송도달빛축제공원역에서 송도연장선 2단계 개통식을 개최했다고 밝혔다.이날 개통식은 박남춘 시장, 최기주 국토부 대광위원장, 신은호 시의회 의장, 정일영 국회의원을 비롯해 사업관계자 등 방역을 위해 사전 등록한 최소한의 인원만 참석했다. 대신 인천시 유튜브를 통해 행사를 누구나 시청할 수 있게 했다.이날 행사는 경과보고를 시작으로 축사, 축하 의식, 기념촬영의 순서로




news.kbiz.or.kr













인천1호선 2단계 구간, 12일 개통


(인천=김정호기자)인천시 송도 6․8공구와 인천도심을 잇는 도시철도 1호선 연장 2단계(국제업무지구역 ~ 송도달빛축제공원역, 0.82㎞)구간이 12일 첫 운행을 시작한다.인천광역시(시장 박남춘)는 11일 오후 송도달빛축제공원역에서 송도연장선 2단계 개통식을 개최했다고 12일 밝혔다.이날 개통식은 박남춘 시장, 최기주 국토부 대광위원장, 신은호 시의회 의장, 정일영 국회의원을 비롯해 사업관계자 등 방역을 위해 사전 등록한 최소한의 인원만 참석했다.대신 인천시 유튜브를 통해 행사를 누구나 시청할 수 있게 했다.이날 행사는 경과보고를 시




www.kmaeil.com













인천 1호선 ‘송도달빛축제공원역’ 개통 기념 첫 손님맞이 행사







www.dnews.co.kr













인천1호선 송도달빛축제공원역 개통


송도 6·8공구와 인천도심을 잇는 도시철도 1호선 연장 2단계(국제업무지구역 ~ 송도달빛축제공원역, 0.82㎞)구간이 12일 첫 운행을 시작했다.시는 지난 11일 송도달빛축제공원역에서 송도연장선 2단계 개통식을 개최했다. 이날 개통식에는 박남춘 인천시장과 최기주 국토부 대광위원장, 신은호 시의회 의장, 정일영 국회의원 및 사업관계자 등이 참석했다.인천도시철도 1호선은 지난 1999년 개통(계양역~동암역 간 22.9㎞, 23개 역)한 이후 2009년 송도연장선 1단계 구간(동막역~국제업무지구역 간 6,54㎞, 6개 역)이 추가 개통했




www.kihoilbo.co.kr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









North Korean tram loop completed


NORTH KOREA: Construction of a tram line in the city of Wŏnsan was completed in late November, according to local media reports. The single track line forming a clockwise loop of around 8·5 km is situated in the resort area of the city, between Wonsan Kalma International ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Something I've been meaning to post about here, which I know kimahrikku has talked about before: a nascent revival of trams across South Korea. Both Changwon and Ulsan announced plans at earlier this year to build three lines of hydrogen-powered trams. Both cities had planned to operate urban rail systems in the past, and obviously nothing came of those plans, so much remains to be seen, and neither city will see them happen soon (Ulsan's plans are to start running them in 2027, and Changwon doesn't even have tentative dates for operation yet). However, there are several factors that suggest they may be more likely to happen this time.

Firstly, Korea's economy--even acknowledging the damage done by COVID-19--is beginning to slow down to normal wealthy-country levels, and so a stimulus in the form of construction of various projects is a fairly easy sell politically. Second, South Korea is finally starting to move in environmentally-conscious ways, evinced by things such as the start of construction of multiple off-shore wind power projects around the peninsula and President Moon's announcement of plans to completely electrify the country's railway network (it's ~75% of the way there already). Finally, the drive to increase the housing supply in the Seoul metropolitan area has resulted in changes to rules about developments near railway stations; specifically floor-area ratios are being increased. As many Korea watchers know, as Seoul goes, so goes the nation, and so this new, very positive trend within the city seems liable (to me, at least) to encourage railway developments within and around cities. Additionally, a MOLIT press release circa October 2019 stated that the focus of national transportation development going forward would be far more centered on railways than it had been in the past (http://www.molit.go.kr/USR/NEWS/m_71/dtl.jsp?lcmspage=1&id=95083000).

So, long story short, here are maps of the proposed systems for Ulsan and Changwon:
Ulsan (the dotted purple line is a further proposal to connect Ulsan's current KTX station far to the west of city center [along the light blue N-S line] with the proposed tram network and a LRT line in Yangsan, through to Busan):








and
Changwon (the dotted black line around the north of the city is the Bujeon-Masan line which will connect the city more directly along the Gyeongjeon Line to Busan and Gwangju):








Sources, both in Korean: https://namu.wiki/w/울산 도시철도 , 인구 100만 창원시, 노면전차 운행·부산도시철도 연장 추진

In addition to all of this, there are plans for tram networks in Wirye New Town (in the south of Seoul, near Seongnam), Busan, Suwon, and BRT-like trams in Sejong. As with Ulsan and Changwon, these are all just in planning, but I think that the increased activity is a promising sign for them all.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opening of Seoul Subway Line 5 extension (Hanam Line) on August 8th*
> 
> The Hanam Line extension of Seoul Subway Line 5 opened to the public on August 8th, following a delay of a couple of months due to the coronavirus. This is the first extension to the line since its original completion in 1996.
> 
> ...


*Opening of Seoul Subway Line 5 extension to Hanam (Hanam Line - Phase 2)*

The Hanam Line (eastern extension to Seoul Subway Line 5) is finally completed and has now opened on Saturday 27th. On the map below, it's the section in gray, which is 2.9km long and which includes two new stations: Hanam City Hall (H4) and Hanam Geomdansan (H5), following the opening of the first section of the line last summer. In addition, Gangil Station (H1) also opened this Saturday, as it had not been completed in time for the first opening. With that, Line 5 is now fully completed (there are some very early proposals for additional extensions, but nothing which is likely to start construction in the next 5 years. Hanam Geomdansan Station is also likely to become the new terminus for Seoul Subway Line 3 which will probably be extended.

As with the first extension back in 2020, one of the issues though is the low train frequency, especially outside of peak hours.

Finally, with the full opening of this extension, this is in a way the end of a period, of nearly 15 years in which subway service was progressively brought to satellite towns surrounding Seoul, as they are now all on the grid. Of course, in many cases the lines have low frequency, or low speed, or poor transfer or other circumstances which can make it not so convenient to reach Seoul from these towns, but at least they now have subway access. The GTX lines should help bring more balance to the system to provide an express service on top of this regular subway service.

A quick recap of the openings of these lines:
Seoul Subway Line 1: extended South (in 2003, then 2005, then 2008) and North (in 2006)
Seoul Subway Line 5: extended East to Hanam (in 2020 and 2021)
Seoul Subway Line 7: extended West to Incheon (in 2012 and soon in May 2021)
Incheon Subway Line 1: extended North (in 2007) and South (in 2007 and 2020)
Incheon Subway Line 2: opened in 2016
Gyeongui-Jungang Line: Jungang section opened in 2005 and extended East (in 2007, 2008, 2009, 2017), with Gyeongui section opened in 2009 and extended West (in 2020, soon in 2021) with both sections connected from 2014
Gyeongchun Line: opened in 2010
Suin-Bundang Line: Bundang section extended South (in 2011, 2012, 2013), Suin section opened in 2012 and extended West (in 2016) and East (in 2020) to connect with the Bundang section
Gyeonggang Line: opened in 2016
Seohae Line: opened in 2018
Shinbundang Line: opened in 2011, extended South in 2016
AREX: opened in 2007, extended East (in 2010) and West (in 2018)
Uijeongbu U-Line: opened in 2012
Yongin Everline: opened in 2013 (integrated into system in 2014)
Gimpo Goldline: opened in 2019

Of course there will be some new openings in the future, but the last 15 years or so have seen a great consolidation of the urban rail network in Seoul's suburbs.




































27일, 지하철 5호선 '강일역' 등 개통...하남선 6년 만에 '완전개통'


[시사포커스 / 이청원 기자] 오는 27일 강일역, 하남시청역, 하남검단산역 등 지하철 5호선 연장 전구간이 전면 개통된다.25일 서울시와 서울교통공사 등에 따르면 지난해 8월 지하철 5호선 미사역, 하남풍산역 등 2개 역을 우선 개통한 데 이어 오는 27일 강일역, 하남시청역, 하남검단산역이 개통돼 하남선이 전면 개통된다.지하철 5호선 연장(하남선)구간은 상일동역을 기점으로 강일역을 거쳐 미사~하남풍산~하남시청~하남검단산역까지 총 연장 7.7㎞으로 지난 2015년 3월 첫 삽을 뜬지 6년 만에 개통에 이르렀다. 특히 강일역은 수도




www.sisafocus.co.kr













하남선 전구간 개통… 검단산~강남역 50분


이재명 경기지사가 26일 개통한 하남선을 교통의 핵심 요지로 만들기 위한 노력을 당부했다.28일 경기도에 따르면 개통 전 최종 점검 차원에서 마련된 자리에는 김상호 하남시장, 최기주 대도시권광역교통위원장, 최종윤 국회의원, 추민규·김진일 도의원, 방미숙 하남시의회 의장, 김상범 서울교통공사 사장 등이 함께했다.시승은 하남검단산역에서 열차에 탑승해 하남시청역을 지나 하남풍산역에서 하차하는 식으로 진행됐으며, 이 지사는 역내 편의시설, 승차감 등을 면밀히 살폈다.‘하남선’은 기존 5호선 종착역인 서울 상일동역에서부터 강일역, 미사역,




www.joongboo.com













하남선 전 구간 개통 | 연합뉴스


(하남=연합뉴스) 한상균 기자 = 28일 전철 5호선 하남검단산역에 하남선 전 구간 개통 축하 현수막이 걸려 있다. 하남선은 전철...




www.yna.co.kr







aquaticko said:


> Something I've been meaning to post about here, which I know kimahrikku has talked about before: a nascent revival of trams across South Korea. Both Changwon and Ulsan announced plans at earlier this year to build three lines of hydrogen-powered trams. Both cities had planned to operate urban rail systems in the past, and obviously nothing came of those plans, so much remains to be seen, and neither city will see them happen soon (Ulsan's plans are to start running them in 2027, and Changwon doesn't even have tentative dates for operation yet). However, there are several factors that suggest they may be more likely to happen this time.
> 
> Firstly, Korea's economy--even acknowledging the damage done by COVID-19--is beginning to slow down to normal wealthy-country levels, and so a stimulus in the form of construction of various projects is a fairly easy sell politically. Second, South Korea is finally starting to move in environmentally-conscious ways, evinced by things such as the start of construction of multiple off-shore wind power projects around the peninsula and President Moon's announcement of plans to completely electrify the country's railway network (it's ~75% of the way there already). Finally, the drive to increase the housing supply in the Seoul metropolitan area has resulted in changes to rules about developments near railway stations; specifically floor-area ratios are being increased. As many Korea watchers know, as Seoul goes, so goes the nation, and so this new, very positive trend within the city seems liable (to me, at least) to encourage railway developments within and around cities. Additionally, a MOLIT press release circa October 2019 stated that the focus of national transportation development going forward would be far more centered on railways than it had been in the past (2030년까지 철도망 2배로 확충, 향후 10년간 대도시권 광역교통 정책 방향을 담은 「광역교통 2030」 선포).
> 
> ...


Indeed, trams are probably going to make a return very soon in Korea, and 2021 could be a watershed year with the first groundbreaking. While this is a welcome development in many ways, I do have some concerns in some ways. For me, there are 3 key factors that need to be taken into consideration when developing trams in Korea:
1/ How much slower it is compared to subway: While Korean cities are dense compared to their population and there is not too much urban sprawl, Korean cities are sill quite big, especially considering the often hilly geography. Subway is overall significantly slower than subway, and getting around using trams may end up not being much faster than buses. So tram lines should focus on places where people would only need to take the tram for around 20 minutes or less, without two many changes, and with tram being able to beat out bus transit times in most cases
2/ What's the impact on road traffic: Trams have been very popular in Europe, in dense urban cores, where the roads were already tight and where there was less reliance on cars for daily commuting. Introducing trams in Korea would be a challenge as road traffic is quite bad in most large Korean cities. Sure, the roads are large enough to fit a tram, and some motorists would leave their cars home to take the tram, but it could also cause further congestions (especially with more complex road light sequences), so trams should be reserved for places in which their benefits will not be outdone by increased inconvenience for motorists.
3/ What's the role of the tram in the urban landscape: once again, trams in Europe have also been successful because they pass by the beautiful urban cores, and in many cases have helped rejuvenate the area near the lines, to make it greener and more pedestrian-friendly. In Korea, most mid-sized towns are not really beautiful nor easily walkable, and it's unclear if (for some of the lines) adding a tramway will really help change the city's landscape

That being said, here is a short breakdown, starting by the ones you mentioned:

Ulsan: They're planning a grand total of 4 lines, which is a lot. I'm not quite convinced by these plans, as it seems to be a lot, and would in many cases requiring transferring between lines. Also, Ulsan's central area is quite dense already, the issue is more that the rest of the city is quite spread around and split by huge industrial areas which are not exactly tram-friendly
Changwon: Right now the plans call for three lines, and build on the previous plans for a single line which had been scrapped. This one I'm a bit more enthusiastic about. First of all, there is a clear political objective with this plan. Changwon is the result of the merger of the cities of Changwon, Masan and Jinhae back in 2011. The cities are on a arc of a circle, and it is important to physically link these urban areas. Changwon is quite dynamic, and some of the lines would go near the waterfront. The roads were built quite wide and straight, so fitting a tram line should be doable. The issue is probably the expense, as these lines would be quite long. Maybe 2 lines could do the trick instead of 3.
Wirye Line: a South-North tram line in Wirye New Town in the South East of Seoul, which has been completed approved and will surely start construction quite soon. I'm unsure how useful it would be as it will just connect people to the rest of the subway network (especially compared to the Wirye-Sinsa light subway line which will be probably more attractive), but the city was designed around the plans for this subway line, so the street where the line will go through is already pedestrian and full of shops, so it will be perfect in the urban landscape.
Songdo Tram: a 8-shaped tram line in Songdo International City, in its early phase of planning. Obviously it would make sense to have a line here, especially since transportation within Songdo is quite poor at the moment. I'm unsure about what the demand would be, and how realistic it is, but I can see the point
Daejeon Line 2: a circular line in Daejeon, which has been in planning forever. This one I don't think I like. I feel like the line is not round enough (too many twists and turns to follow big thoroughfares) and misses the most urban areas. For such a long line (around 30km) in a large city, it will probably be too slow for commuters. I'm also scared about the impact on road traffic. I think that Daejeon Line 2 is a prime example of a line which should have been a regular subway line and which is downgraded to tram just to reduce the costs without taking into account the impact of that line
Busan Oryukdo Line: a line connecting Busan Subway Line 2 with the Oryukdo peninsula in Busan. It will start construction in September. The first section to be constructed will be very short, and I don't think it will be useful compared to a bus. I think it will make more sense if they complete phase 2 which would make the line of a more respectable length, but so far it seems that the first line section will be little more than to show that the tram technology can work in Korea from a technological perspective
Busan C-Bay Park Line: a line I look forward to, connecting the area near Busan Station, the new Busan North Harbor Waterfront, the densest downtown area near Munhyeon and Seomyeon, as well as Bujeon Station. This line has the right length, connects the right areas, and will have beautiful sights to offer. It will also start construction this year.
Busan Nopo-Jeonggwan Line: a line in the outskirts of Busan, which is probably not too useful, as it connects a couple of valleys between them, but is clearly not a game changer
Suwon Line 1: this fairly short line would connect Suwon Station with the northern part of town. It's a fantastic line, going in a fairly straight line along a large avenue, going next to the busy party areas near the station, right through the beautiful historical Suwon Hwaseong fortress, as well as the Suwon Sports Complex. From a transportation perspective, it will also be useful to connect Suwon Station (Seoul Subway Line 1, Suin-Bundang Line), with stations on the Indeogwon-Dongtan and Shinbundang Line (which will start construction soon)

And others, especially in the Gyeonggi area, with lines planed in Dongtan, Pangyo, Seongnam, Bucheon, Siheung/Asan... although most of them are fairly unlikely to be constructed.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Opening of Seoul Subway Line 5 extension to Hanam (Hanam Line - Phase 2)*
> 
> The Hanam Line (eastern extension to Seoul Subway Line 5) is finally completed and has now opened on Saturday 27th. On the map below, it's the section in gray, which is 2.9km long and which includes two new stations: Hanam City Hall (H4) and Hanam Geomdansan (H5), following the opening of the first section of the line last summer. In addition, Gangil Station (H1) also opened this Saturday, as it had not been completed in time for the first opening. With that, Line 5 is now fully completed (there are some very early proposals for additional extensions, but nothing which is likely to start construction in the next 5 years. Hanam Geomdansan Station is also likely to become the new terminus for Seoul Subway Line 3 which will probably be extended.
> 
> ...


Would you have any maps of these projects so as to better understand their way and usefulness ?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I would say that any and or all of these tram projects _ought _to inconvenience motorists. 

Korean cities are generally very well-suited to public transport, and the only really significant flaw they have from an urban planning perspective is that there is far too much space devoted to roadways. Especially given how good public transport is in many cities (including bus networks), it's a shame that so many places are developed to include car ownership; in my mind, it's Korea's second most egregious environmental sin, after its heavy reliance on coal power. 

As the world attempts to transition off of fossil fuels, one of the most significant ways to do it is to avoid car usage altogether, and Korea's dense urban development is already fairly well-suited to making that possible. Additionally, given the Korean government's heavy investment in the national rail network, it's in the interest of the country to move away from the car, to say nothing of the equity concerns of car ownership. (It's still mind-boggling to me that Koreans buy such large cars given how expensive fuel is there.)

Instead of mimicking American urban planning mistakes, Korea ought to use its investment in these tram systems as motivation for moving in a Japanese and European direction, reviving and beautifying its city centers. Redeveloping areas around traditional city centers train stations seems to be gradually taking off, in places like Daejeon, Cheonan, and Suwon, and utilizing less-expensive to build, electrified or even fuel cell rail systems to complement these developments is a natural course of action. Investing ever more money on a sprawling road network will become even less sensible as Korea's population declines.

(Once again, I preface all these comments with the acknowledgement that my home country is genuinely decades of development paradigm shift behind even Korea's current position.)


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Well, I like fossil fuels and I like cars. Go go Korea, make your own path.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Frenchlover said:


> Would you have any maps of these projects so as to better understand their way and usefulness ?


Here's a list:

Ulsan:
















국토부 ‘울산 트램사업’ 승인, 도심 대중교통 체계 바뀐다


국토교통부가 울산의 역점 사업인 ‘울산 도시철도망 구축 계획’을 승인했다. 울산의 도심 대중교통 체계가 트램 중심으로 재편되는 것은 물론 울산과 부산·양산 등 동남권을 철도로 연결하는 광역 철도망 구축 사업의 첫 단추까지 뀄다는 평가다.국토부는 지난 8월 국가교통위원회에서 심의 통과된 ‘울산 도시철도망 구축 계획안’을 최종 승인하고 관보 게재를 요청했다.울




www.ksilbo.co.kr





Changwon:
















창원시 "특례시 규모에 맞는 도시·광역철도 계획 추진"


탄소중립 실현 위한 수소트램 도입 경남 창원시가 특례시 규모에 맞는 대중교통 서비스 제공과 그린뉴딜·탄소중립 실현을 위해 도시·광역철도 도입을 추진한다. 26일 창원시에 따르면, 창원시는 도시철도(수소트램) 3개 노




news.naver.com





Wirye Line:
















국토부 위례선 트램 기본계획 승인…서울시, 2024년 완공 목표로 추진


[서울=뉴시스] 윤슬기 기자 = 서울시는 국토교통부로부터 '위례선 도시철도 기본계획'을 29일 승인받아, 위례선 노면전차(트램)사업을 본격적으로 추진한다고 29일 밝혔다. 시는 내년에 사업에 착수해 2024년 완공을




news.naver.com





Songdo (Incheon):
















인천시, 송도에 내부 순환형 친환경 트램 추진


[인천투데이 이종선 기자] 인천시는 28일 송도 내부 교통 문제 해결을 위한 트램 설치와 서울 접근성 개선을 위한 버스 노선 신설을 요구하는 청원에 답했다. 청원은 30일간 3050명의 공감을 얻었다.시는 송도국제도시의 교통 불편을 근본적으로 해소하고 대중교통 중심의 교통체계를 실현하기 위해서는 내부 순환선 도입사업의 재검토가 필요하다고 답했다.허종식 균형발전정무부시장은 영상 답변에서 “8자 노선으로 선형 변경 등 트램과 관련한 청원내용은 최근 추진 중인 ‘제2차 인천 도시철도망 구축계획 수립 용역’에 포함할 예정”이라고 밝혔다.




www.incheontoday.com





Daejeon Line 2:
















2020 대전트램 세미나 개최


[매일일보 김진홍 기자] 대전시는 21일 오후 2시 시청 대강당에서 ‘도시철도 2호선의 성공적 추진을 위한 2020 대전트램 세미나’를 개최했다.이날 행사는 서철모 대전시 행정부시장과 김시곤 대한교통학회장, 도시철도 등 교통관련 전문가들이 참여해 주제발표와 토론을 이어가는 방식으로 진행됐다.세미나는 코로나19 확산방지를 위해 현장참여를 최소화하고 실시간 온라인 생중계가 진행됐다.서철모 대전시 행정부시장은 “대전트램은 국내 최초로 도입되는 상용노선으로 편리하고 안전하며 쾌적하다는 장점도 있지만 건설과 차량선정 방식, 운영방법 등에서




www.m-i.kr





Okyukdo Line:
















오륙도선 : 네이버 이미지검색


'오륙도선'의 네이버 이미지검색 결과입니다.




search.naver.com





Busan C-Bay Park:
















도시철도 ‘씨베이파크선’ 급물살.. 부산 두 번째 트램 된다


【파이낸셜뉴스 부산】 부산 원도심을 출발해 북항재개발사업지, 부산시민공원을 잇는 도심형 트램 ‘씨베이파크(C-Bay~Park)선’이 본격적으로 사업 본궤도에 올랐다. 이번 노선은 북항재개발사업 1단계 사업과 관련해




news.naver.com





Busan Nopo-Jeonggwan Line:
















2호선 장산역에서 오시리아로 연장하고, 노포~정관선 추진한다


장산역(2호선)~오시리아 관광단지 연장. 부산시 제공 부산시가 오시리아 관광 단지 테마파크 개장에 대비해 지하철 2호선(장산역)을 오시리아 관광단지 중심 지역까지 연장한다. 또 경제성 확보를 위해 신정선·정관선을 1




news.naver.com





Suwon Line 1:
















`수원역~장안구청` 2022년까지 트램 추진


`사람 중심 생태교통 도시` 수원시가 수원역에서 장안구청에 이르는 6㎞ 노선에 2022년까지 트램(노면전차) 도입을 추진한다. → 노선도 참조협궤열차인 수인선(水仁線)과 수여선(水..




www.kyeongin.com





Dongtan Line 1 & 2:
















동탄 도시철도 밑그림 나와…2027년 개통 목표


(경기=뉴스1) 이상휼 기자 = 경기도 최초 트램 노선인 '동탄 도시철도'의 밑그림이 나왔다. 경기도는 동탄 도시철도 기본계획안을 확정하고 국토교통부 대도시권광역교통위원회에 승인을 신청했다고 24일 밝혔다. 동탄 도




news.naver.com





Seongnam Line 1 & 2:
















성남시, 성남도시철도2호선(트램) ‘예비타당성조사 대상사업’ 최종 선정 - 뉴스웨이


성남시(시장 은수미)에서 추진하는 성남도시철도2호선(트램)사업이 지난 5일 기획재정부 재정사업평가위원회 심의에서 예비타당성조사 대상사업으로 최종 선정됐다. 성남시는 “한국개발연구원 공공투자관리센터에 사업의 필요성에 대해 적극 설명하는 한편 경기도, 국토부, 기획재정부 등 관련기관과도 긴밀히 협의하고 최선의 노력을 다한 결과 선정됐다”고 밝혔다. 성남시는 지난 2013년부터 현재까지 “경기도 도시철도기본계획(2013년)”, “경기도




 www.newsway.co.kr





Again, this list is not complete, but the other proposals especially in smaller cities have smaller chances of ever getting built. Also, even for the projects listed above, most of them have not been approved and the lines are subject to changes (even a couple of the pictures above are updated but I couldn't find the more recent plans).



aquaticko said:


> I would say that any and or all of these tram projects _ought _to inconvenience motorists.
> 
> Korean cities are generally very well-suited to public transport, and the only really significant flaw they have from an urban planning perspective is that there is far too much space devoted to roadways. Especially given how good public transport is in many cities (including bus networks), it's a shame that so many places are developed to include car ownership; in my mind, it's Korea's second most egregious environmental sin, after its heavy reliance on coal power.
> 
> ...


Needless to say, I fully support efforts to improve public transport in Korea, including trams of course (otherwise I wouldn't spend hours introducing them on this forum  ). I just don't think that it's so easy to say "let's just do like Europe / Japan" at this point in time. The city layout, structure and transportation infrastructure are what they are, and while there's definitely a lot of criticism that can be addressed about the developments of Korean cities during its industrialization, it's not something that can be changed quickly, and the current state of the city landscape and of the people's mindset. So I think the introduction of trams should be done sensibly and properly reviewed. Of course, it's good to encourage people to take public transportation, but I don't think motorists should be "punished" by making it more expensive or inconvenient to drive. Again, I love the Suwon Tram, the C-Bay Park Line, I think the Changwon tram has potential, and the Wirye Line has its merits as well, so I'm most definitely pro-trams. But I know that many of these lines are proposed for political reasons. Koreans are quite YIMBY with new developments, and politicians come up with all sort of promises for new lines during election season. In many cases without true financing plans, and in some cases by downgrading full subway lines to tram lines just to save costs without worrying about the consequences of this change (Daejeon, some proposals regarding switch of proposed Seoul light rail lines to trams). And in some cases (look at Dongtan), it looks like they've designed the lines on purpose to reach as many neighborhoods (ie. voter) as possible in a very twisty manner without worrying about the actual public benefits of each line.

Obviously this is not specific to trams, and this has happened for many subways, highways, new city infrastructures, airports,... One of the most famous examples probably being the tumultuous history of the Osong KTX Station development.


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Good to see that also some smaller cities are getting rail-based public transport.


----------



## p7252 (Mar 29, 2021)

Didn't Deajeon plan a circle metro line in the first place?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

p7252 said:


> Didn't Deajeon plan a circle metro line in the first place?


Yes, the original plans were for this line to be a metro line, but it switched to a tram line a few years ago. This line is now almost approved (not 100% yet though), so construction should start within the next 2 years.


----------



## p7252 (Mar 29, 2021)

Some time ago - all the metro-cities in Korea have planed many metro lines, but after having built 1 line they stopped with the extension of the system. Kind of pitty.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Announcement of the 4th Nationwide Railway Plan*

The government announced last week the 4th nationwide railway plan, which is a 10-year plan announced every 5 years or so, and which is the masterplan for the long-term development of the rail infrastructure. Projects not included in this plan are unlikely to be built any time soon. However, one thing that needs to be kept in consideration is that the plan skips over projects which are already well underway, and I don't believe that it necessarily includes all subway lines (maybe depending on the operator or on if the line is compatible with the overall rail network infrastructure).

Here are all the lines (most of them are new, although many of them had previously been promoted by some politicians or local governments but not fully endorsed by the government).

I'm writing in bold important lines and bold+underlined very important lines, obviously it's all subjective, but that will allow you to focus on bigger projects

Category 1 - Improvement of the effectiveness and capacity

*Increase of capacity to the HSR section from Geumcheon District Office to Susaek*: (where the main high-speed rail line in Seoul, along with subway Line 1 goes), to allow for more service and higher speed. One of the bigger projects, already mentioned before, which would be to increase capacity on the saturated line, which would likely mean rebuilding the entire line underground in the middle of Seoul, which is obviously complex and complicated.
*Increase of capacity to the Gyeongbu HSR section from Gwangmyeong to Pyeongtaek* : this would alllow for more service and higher speed. This would go along with the project mentioned above and the quadrupling of the tracks between Pyeongtaek and Osong. Basically, if everything is completed, it would likely mean that the HSR's line would be quadrupled North of Osong until Seoul.
*Improvement of the capacity of the Wangsmni to Cheongnyangni section*: this short section in downtown Seoul is completely saturated, along with other downtown parts of the Jungang Line. Most likely, this section will be rebuilt underground, in order to increase service, especially on the Suin-Bundang Line for which only a few trains a day are able to go up to Cheongnyangni. Further East from Cheongnyangni, service will also be improved once the GTX B line gets built, as it will provide a new section of tracks from Cheongnyangni to Mangu
*Improvement of the speed of the AREX Line*: the line linking Seoul with Incheon Airport currently has a top speed of only around 110 kph, despite being quite straight and built recently. The line will be sped up to 150 kph, cutting travel times by around 15 minutes. Improvements will likely be made through improved signalling and rolling stocks, as well as new passing loops (to allow express trains to overtake local trains)
*Improvement of the Gyeongbuk Line* (Gimcheon - Yeongju) and the Mungyeong branch: this line is slow single-tracked and not electrified. With the completion of the Naeryuk Line (northern section from Mungyeong to the Seoul area) by next year, and the southern section between Gimcheon and Geoje, the central section of the line between Mungyeong and Gimcheon needs to be improved as well, along with the eastern section of the track between Jeomchon and Yeongju

Category 2 - Improvement of connection of main lines to transit hubs

*Connection between the Seohae Line and the Gyeongbu HSR*: the Seohae Line is scheduled to be completed in the next few years, but an issue is that it will upon opening be impossible to use the line to go directly to downtown Seoul, requiring a transfer to the subway system (most likely to the Sinansan Line). With today's plan, a new connection will be built with the Gyeongbu HSR allowing to connect the lines (in the south part of the city of Hwaseong) to allow direct service of the Seohae Line up to Seoul Station)
Pyeongtaek - Bubal Line: This line will connect the Gyeonggang Line (which goes all the way up to Gangneung) with Pyeongtaek (there are plans for a further extension of the line west of Pyeongtaek), creating a new axis from Gangneung to the South West going to the south part of the Seoul Capital Area
*Gangneung - Samcheok Line*: In a couple of years, the Donghae Line will be completed from Gangneung to Busan (and extended North to the North Korean border once construction starts within the next year). However, the important section between Gangneung and Samcheok is very slow (between 70 and 110kph), and very twisty, so the plans are to rebuild this section of tracks to allow the entire line to have service at speeds of up to 250kph along the entire east coast
*Jeolla Line Imrpovement*: the Jeolla line was already improved to have KTX service, but some sections of the track are slow, especially between Suncheon and Namwon and between Iksan and Jeonju. The line will be partially realigned to cut travel time between Seoul and Yeosu by up to 30 minutes while increasing capacity. Likewise, the section between Nonsan and Daejeon (which is usually not used by KTX) is extremely slow, and will be realigned, improving travel between the Jeolla region and Daejeon
Wonju Interconnection: new connection between the Jungang Line and the Gangneung Line which will allow travel between Gangneung to Wonju (at Manjong Station) and then directly south onto the Jungang Line

Category 3 - Improvement of urban rail in provincial cities

Extension of Chungcheong Metropolitan Railroad: the metropolitan railroad line will soon start construction using existing sections of the Gyeongbu and Jeolla Line. With the new announcement, the line will be further extended north from Sintanjin Stations (in north Daejeon) to Jochiwon, near Osong station. It will also be extended south from Gyerong to Ganggyeong in Nonsan, using the Jeolla track section which I had mentioned in Category 2.
Extension of Daegu Metropolitan Railroad: the metropolitan railroad line is scheduled to open soon, and last week's announcement would extend the line further west from Gumi to Gimcheon, once again using the conventional Gyeongbu Line
*New metropolitan railroad from Daejeon to Osong going through Sejong*: this line would be an extension of the Daejeon Line 1 from Banseok station, going through downtown Sejeong, Jochiwon, Osong and then on the Cheongju Airport. Not quite sure what kind of service will be included as the railroad would include brand new lines, sections of Daejeon subway Line 1, and sections of the Chungbuk Line
*Daegu - Gyeongbuk metropolitan railroad*: new line connecting Daegu (SeoDaegu station) to Uiseong, going slightly to the west of both cities, with the main purpose of the line being to connect with the future airport of the Daegu - Gyeongbuk area
Jinyeong - Ulsan line: new line connecting Gimhae and Changwon with Ulsan, bypassing Busan
*Nopo - Ulsan line*: new line connecting Nopo in northern Busan to the outskirts of downtown Ulsan before going back west to the Ulsan station which is a bit far from downtown Ulsan
Sangmu - Naju line: new line connecting Sangmu on the Gwangju subway line 1 with Naju station in the south west, going through the Gwangju-Jeonnam Joint Innovation City as well
Eastern extension of Daegu subway Line 1 from Hayang (section to Hayang currently under construction) to Geumho in Yeongcheon
*Yongmun - Hongcheon line*: new branch of the Gyeongui-Jungang Line from Yongmun in Yangpyeong County to Hongcheon County
*Dongtan - Cheongju Airport Line*: new line connecting the Cheongju Airport with the Seoul satellite city of Dongtan

Category 4 - Improvement of service to ease congestion in the Seoul Capital Area

*GTX D* (Gimpo-Bucheon Line): the most controversial line during the announcement. The government had planned a GTX D line, connecting the Western part of the metropolitan area (either northern Incheon or Gimpo) with the eastern part around Hanam city, passing through the busiest areas of the Seoul's southern bank in Gangnam. The line has now shrunk to a small line of around 20km, with likely just 4 stations, connecting Bucheon Sports Center (GTX Line B, Line 7, Seohae Line), Gyeyang (AREX, Incheon Line 1), Geomdan (Incheon Line 1, Incheon Line 2), Janggi (Gimpo Goldline). In the announcement, the government argued that a new GTX line would be too expensive, would affect the balance between the north and south of the Han river, and would serve the same purpose as line 2 and line 9, thus justifying the revised plans. I think that it is quite stupid. The reasons put forward by the government are fairly reasonable, as a new line D going through Gangnam would indeed affect the entire developmental balance, and there are questions as to whether the line should go through the lower part of the city (in this case following line 2) or closer to the river (like line 9). But if that was truly the case, I think they should cancel line D altogether, as this Gimpo-Bucheon Line will not really serve any purpose. The Gimpo and Bucheon areas are residential only (and not even so dense), so virtually no one will use the line to go to an end destination apart from home (no station at Gimpo airport, no large commercial or office area or significan area of interest). So the only people who would benefit from the line are people who live in northern Incheon / Gimpo. But even for them, it won't really be useful. The GTX Line D would connect with Line B at Bucheon, but it would not be a branch, the GTX D trains will not directly use the GTX B tracks, so going to Seoul Station / Jongno area would require a transfer at Bucheon. So it would probably almost faster to use AREX line to go to downtown Seoul (or even Line 5 with a connection at Gimpo airport), to go to Jongno area. For Gangnam, it's even worse, as it would require 2 GTX transfers to go to Gangnam (Samseong station), so most likely it would still be more convenient to go to Gimpo station and use the express service of Line 9 instead. It may be marginally advantageous for some people to use the GTX D line, but it would certainly not justify the huge costs. Had the government not started to promote unofficially a GTX D line almost a year ago, this controversy wouldn't have existed, but today it looks like the government doesn't want to build GTX D but can't shelve it entirely in order to keep face
Additional northern extension of Line 8 from Byeollae (Gyeongchun Line) to Byeollae Garam (Line 4)
New branch of the Bundang Line from Giheung (in Yongin) to Osan
*Extension of Incheon Subway Line 2 to Goyang*
*Eastern extension of Seoul Line 3 to Hanam* (passing through Gyosan New Town)
Extension of the Wirye-Sinsa Line from Wirye to Samdong in Gwangju city
Western extension of Seoul Line 3 from Daehwa in Goyang to Geumneung in Paju
*Eastern extension of Seoul Line 9 from Gangdong up to Namyangju* (Line 4) on the north of the Han river
New Daejang-Hongdae Line: previously known as the Wonjong-Hongae Line, but the new plans call for 1 more station on the west end of the line to Daejang
New Wirye - Gwacheon Line: connecting the 2 satellite cities while passing through the south parts of Gangnam near Gaepo-dong
*Extension of the Sinbundang Line to the north from Yongsan station to Samsong station in Goyang*, passing through downtown Seoul
Extension of the Sinbundang Line to the south from Homaesil to Bongdan
New line from Cheonghak in Incheon to Noeunsa in Gwangmyeong, where the train depot for subways will be located which should allow transfer to the rest of the network
New line from Mokdong (Line 5) to Siheung Daeya (Seohae Line), potentially as an extension to the planned Gangbukhoengdan Line
New line from Saejol (Line 6) to Goyang City Hall, probably as an extension to the approved Seobu Line

Category 5 - Improvement of industrial development with freight line

4 small lines, one connecting Saemangeum Bay to the Janghang Line ; access line to the Busan New Port ; extension of the planned Daegu Industrial line ; access line to the Donghae Port
improvement of the test line near Osong

Category 6 - Improvement of the safety and convenience of the rail network

Category 7 - Preparation for the reconnection with the North Korean rail network

Obviously categories 1 through 4 are the most important. Once again, the lines announced by the government are part of the strategic long-term plan, so there are unlikely to even start construction within the next 5 years, unlike some other lines which were already approved and which are being built or will soon be built. There are also 24 additional lines which are pending further review, but which are less of a priority.



















































지방대도시 중심 광역철도망·서해안 고속철 신설…전국 2시간대 | 연합뉴스


(서울=연합뉴스) 김기훈 기자 = 향후 10년간 충청권, 광주·전남권, 부산·울산·경남권, 대구·경북권, 강원권 등 지방 대도시권을 중심으로 광...




www.yna.co.kr













Korea to invest 114 trillion won by 2030 to expand railway network


South Korea will invest 114.7 trillion won (US$102.7 billion) over the next decade to expand the railway network for major cities across the nation, the transport ministry said Thursday. The fourth nationwide railway plan aims to extend the railway from the current 4,274 kilometers to 5,137 km...




www.koreatimes.co.kr













Upgrades to high speed rail system promised


In 2030, a person will be able to travel between any two parts of Korea within two hours, the government promised, after ambitious upgrades to the high-speek rail network.



koreajoongangdaily.joins.com


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

kimahrikku1 said:


> *Announcement of the 4th Nationwide Railway Plan*
> 
> The government announced last week the 4th nationwide railway plan, which is a 10-year plan announced every 5 years or so, and which is the masterplan for the long-term development of the rail infrastructure. Projects not included in this plan are unlikely to be built any time soon. However, one thing that needs to be kept in consideration is that the plan skips over projects which are already well underway, and I don't believe that it necessarily includes all subway lines (maybe depending on the operator or on if the line is compatible with the overall rail network infrastructure).
> 
> ...


Thx for the update . 
Would it be possible to translate the last 2 maps in Seoul region (GTX and new subway extensions) and put the N° of the lines so that we can understand what is going on ?


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of the western extension of Seoul Subway Line 7 to Seongnam Station*

On May 22nd, a new extension of the Seoul Subway Line 7 opened to the public in Incheon, from Bupyeong District Office to Seongnam (not the city of Seongnam, it's actually spelled differently in Korean: Seok-nam). The 4.2 km extension has two new stations, Sangok and the above-mentioned Seongnam, which will allow passengers to transfer onto the Incheon Subway Line 2.

The line will further be extension by over 10km to the west in the future, going through the new town of Cheongna. Construction of this new extension is expected to start within the next year.
























서울 7호선 석남 연장선 내일 개통…인천 서구∼강남 1시간대 | 연합뉴스


(인천=연합뉴스) 강종구 기자 = 인천 부평구청역에서 석남역을 잇는 서울 도시철도 7호선 석남 연장선이 22일 개통된다.




www.yna.co.kr













인천 서구강남 1시간7호선 부평구청역석남역 내일 개통


서울 도시철도 7호선 석남 연장선이 22일 개통된다. 21일 인천시에 따르면, 인천 부평구청역에서 석남역을 잇는 석남 연장선이 22일(내일) 오전 5시 28분 첫차 운행을 시작한다. 7호선 석남 연장선은 기존 종착역인 ...




www.wowtv.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Hyundai E&C Consortium selected as preferred bidder for GTX Line C, Wangsimni and Indeogwon Station to be added to line*

MOLIT has selected last Thursday a consortium led by Hyundai E&C for the construction of the GTX C line, beating out other consortiums by POSCO and GS. Following this selection, MOLIT and Hyundai E&C will finalize plans and hopefully sign a definite contract by the end of this year, which would allow for the construction to start next year.

In the bid, the government had allowed bidders to submit up to 3 new stations from the initial plan of 10 stations (Deokjeong, Uijeongbu, Changdong, Kwangwoon University, Cheongnyangni, Samseong, Yangjae, Government Complex Gwacheon, Geumjeong, Suwon). Besides Wangsimni and Indeogwon, some consortiums also proposed for Sangnoksu Station in Ansan (with a separate branch after Geumjeong using the existing Line 4), as well as Uiwang (on Line 1, between Geumjeong and Suwon). Overall though, I think the two stations selected make the most sense. There's a bigger question of should new stations be built to begin with, as it increase the costs and travel time... But the two stations do make a lot of sense.

Indeogwon is already a fairly busy station in the city of Anyang, which with 600,000 inhabitants is big enough to warrant a station. The area just North of the station (which belongs to the city of Gwacheon) is also being developed, so this area is growing. But more importantly, Indeogwon, which is currently only on Line 3, will become in a few years one of the very few stations outside the Seoul city limits to have 3 proper subway lines, with the addition of the Gyeonggang Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line -both to begin construction this year- (the other stations being Gwangmyeong and Choji), but that's including track sharing and limited service trains, so it's more like just 2 lines for these stations. The issue with Indeogwon is its close proximity with Government Complex Gwacheon Station (slightly over 3km). For me, Indeogwon is more important than Government Complex Gwacheon, but I'm sure the politicians would not want to deprive Gwacheon from a station already confirmed, and given the fact that it's an administrative city. An alternative would be to move the GTX station to Gwacheon Station, located a further 1km North, to make it more balanced at the halfway point between Indeogwon and Yangjae, but I'm sure it won't be happening.

As for Wangsimni, it also makes a lot of sense. While it has fewer trains to the countryside that Cheongnyangni, it has 4 subway lines, and soon to be 5 with the Dongbuk Line under construction (it will be the highest number of subway lines for any station, along with Gimpo Airport which will also soon have 5 lines). This include important lines that Cheongnyangni doesn't offer transfer to (Line 2, Line 5, the future Dongbuk Line and Suin-Bundang Line as the vast majority of Suin-Bundang Line have their terminus at Wangsimni). So it makes a lot of sense for connectivity to the rest of the network. But there's another indirect benefit, which will be even more important. If my understanding of the plans are correct, it will mean that there will be a new set of tracks between Wangsimni and Cheongnyangni (GTX C) and between Cheongnyangni and Mangu (GTX B), which will allow more traffic, as well as to divert some other train and subway service to the underground tracks by doing track sharing, thus increasing the capacity of the existing Gyeongui-Jungang Line between Wangsimni and Mangu, which is the most saturated section of tracks in the entire country. A station at Wangsimni with underground tracks to Cheongnyangni and the right connections will therefore potentially allow for higher frequence of Gyeongui-Jungang Line trains, an extension of the Suin-Bundang Line trains to Cheongnyangni for most trains, and more regular service for other trains as well (KTX, ITX-Cheonchun...), so the effects of this station could be felt on the entire national railroad system. Now it also creates 2 stations separated by only 2.5km with Wangsimni and Cheongnyangni, but I think that it's for the best overall. I'm not sure that the next station on the GTX C Station (Kwangwoon Univ.) is essential to the network (low density, only transfer to Line 1), but I don't think that they will dare scrap Kwangwoon Univ., especially since it is being redeveloped.

So there we are... this could still potentially change, but now the line is almost finalized. The other proposed additional stations (Sangnoksu Station and Uiwang) were for me less interesting, as they didn't offer more connections to new lines and were to serve areas which are less dense or which were already decently close to the GTX network.

Another important matter was that there has been a lot of opposition from the residents of the Eunma Apartment complex in Seoul to the construction of the line. Some bidders proposed to build around this complex, but the Hyundai Consortium plans involve building directly underneath the Eunma Apartment, so we might have not heard the end of this yet.

Lastly, as for the GTX D Line, and after a lot of opposition, the finalized plans should be announced within the next couple of weeks. Will they keep this tiny line, connect it the Gangnam area or sharing tracks with the GTX B to offer through service to Seoul Station? This is unclear. In any case, even if they announce "final" plans soon, this is a huge political issue so far, and is likely to be affected by the next presidential election (not only by the opposition, but even if the current majority keeps control of the presidency, because the current favorite for the Democratic Party opposes the current line proposal as well).



























GTX-C 우선협상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄…왕십리역·인덕원역 추가될 듯


[땅집고] 현대건설 컨소시엄이 GTX-C노선 민간사업자 선정 입찰에서 우선협상대상자로 선정됐다. GTX-C추가역으로 왕십리역·인덕원역이 추가..




realty.chosun.com













GTX-C 노선에 왕십리역·인덕원역 추가


국토부 우선협상대상자로 현대건설 컨소시엄 선정




www.hani.co.kr













GTX-C 노선 우선협상대상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄 선정


[파이낸셜뉴스] 경기도 양주 덕정~수원을 연결하는 수도권광역급행철도(GTX)- C노선 우선협상대상자에 현대건설 컨소시엄이 최종 선정됐다. 이로써 기존 10개 역 외에도 왕십리역과 인덕원역이 추가 역으로 신설돼 GTX-C 노선의 역은 12개로 늘어난다. 17일 국토교통부에 따르면 한국교통연구원이 이날 실시한 GTX-C 노선에..




www.fnnews.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Start of the construction of the Pangyo-Wolgot Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line*

Usually, I try to write a post for the groundbreaking of each new line, but for the two above-mentioned lines, it seems that there will not be one clear-cut groundbreaking date, so I didn't want to wait more until making this update.

The construction for both lines begun on April 29th, although in reality, only the construction of a small interconnection section has started, and the bulk of the construction will not begin in earnest until next year. Nonetheless, construction is officially underway, hence this post.

The two lines are the Pangyo-Wolgot Line and the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line.

*Indeogwon-Dongtan Line*

Let me start by the latter. The Indeogwon Dongtan Line is a standard heavy-rail subway, to be built between Indeogwon and Dongtan. The length of the line is around 34km, with a small separate branch to connect to Subway Line 1. The main section will have 17 stations, with transfer stations at Indeogwon (Pangyo-Wolgot Line, Line 4, GTX C), Suwon Baseball Stadium (Suwon Line 1), Suwon World Cup Stadium (Shinbundang Line), Yeongtong (Suin-Bundang Line), Dongtan (GTX A, SRT). Out of these connections, not all of them have been quite finalized. The Pangyo-Wolgot Line is just starting construction, the GTX C station at Indeogwon was just added and has not been entirely confirmed, Suwon Line 1 is a tram line which is not entirely approved yet, the Shinbundang Line extension to Suwon World Cup Stadium (and all the way to Homaesil) will start construction in the next 2 years, and of course GTX A is still under construction. It's a bit of a unique line because first of all, it will be one of the last heavy-rail subways to be built in the Seoul Metropolitan Subway system. There are of course many new lines under planning, but they are either GTX (super high speed subway), light metro (with lower capacity and fewer cars) or commuter rail (mostly built at ground level with a mix of rapid transit and regular rail) lines... or even tram lines. I don't believe that there are any full scale heavy rail underground subway in serious planning anymore, apart from this line (and of course excluding extensions to existing lines). The purpose of the line is also quite unique. Most lines in the Gyeonggi Province are either to connect to Seoul directly, or smaller lines only connecting areas within a specific city (Incheon Subway, light metro in Uijeongbu and Yongin). But the Indeogwon-Dongtan Line will connect mostly urbanized areas of Anyang, Uiwang, Suwon, Yongin and Hwaseong. Most of these sections are well populated but the line will not go necessarily through the most central areas in each of these cities. It will nonetheless go to important hubs like Indeogwon, large stadiums and universities in Suwon, near new towns such as southern Gwanggyo and Dongtan, and also go near the large industrial areas of east Suwon and Dongtan centered around Samseong Electronics HQs. As I mentioned, there will also be a small branch, from Bansong Station (second to last station on the south end of the line after Dongtan), and SeoDongtan on subway line 1. SeoDongtan is a train depot for subway Line 1, and where many line 1 trains have their terminus (not all trains go further south). The new branch will actually mostly serve as an extension to Subway Line 1, to allow the trains which don't go further south, to not end just at SeoDongtan (which is a bit in the middle of nowhere) but to go to the middle of the large Dongtan New Town, allowing for easier access for people in Dongtan to Subway Line 1. It's not quite clear what will be the nature of the service provided (maybe some shuttle trains only), but this should be significant as well.










*Pangyo-Wolgot Line (Western Section of Gyeonggang Line)*

As for the Pangyo-Wolgot Line (aka. Gyeonggang Line, aka. Wolgot-Pangyo Line, aka. Wolpan Line), it will be quite different, as it will actually be the western section of the Gyeonggang Line. Right now, the Gyeonggang Line subway line runs from Pangyo to Yeoju (54.8km), with its only purpose of bringing people from Yeoju, Icheon and Gwangju to Pangyo and the rest of the subway network. The Pangyo-Wolgot extension, to the west, will greatly expend the level of service to more urbanized areas just directly south of Seoul. It will have 11 stops, starting from the existing Pangyo, to SeoPangyo, Cheonggye, Indeogwon (Line 4, GTX C, Indeogwon-Dongtan Line), Anyang Stadium, Anyang (Line 1), Manan, then swoop around to connect to Gwangyang Station (KTX, Sinansan Line, also technically Line 1 but I believe the very limited Line 1 service will end once the Sinansan Line is complete). The line will then share tracks with the Sinansan Line until Siheung City Hall Station on the Seohae Line (with plans for 2 future intermediate stations in between at Hagon and Maehwa, which may be built at a later time). There will be one more stop at Janggok before the line connects with the Suin-Bundang Line at Wolgot Station. Technically that's where the line will end, bringing subway service from Wolgot all the way to Yeoju. On the west, since the line is connected to the Suin-Bundang Line, it would be possible to extend service maybe all the way to Songdo Station (for the Incheon KTX), or even farther to Incheon Station, with also plans to further connect this line to the Incheon Airport through a second railroad from the airport to the southern part of Incheon (in the far future). But at least we should expect traffic from Songdo to Yeoju. From Yeoju, the line will then be extended to Wonju (Manjong station), to connect with the other Gyeonggang Line, which is the one also known as the Gangneung Line opened ahead of the Pyeongchang Olympics with KTX service (from Cheongnyangni). So once the full Gyeonggang line is complete, it will be possible to go from somewhere in Incheon to Gangneung in one go. Subway service is unlikely to extend east of Yeoju (although Wonju is pushing to have this extension), and service on the full line will be provided bu regular trains, and especially KTX-Eum. There will even be more connections in the future with the completion of the realigned Jungang line and the JungbuNaeryuk Line, with probably other types of train services as well, including ITX.


















´꿈의 노선´ 인덕원선 본격 공사 돌입…1공구 계약 체결로 ´스타트´


과천선과 신분당선 등 다양한 노선으로 환승이 가능해 수도권 서남부지역 핵심 교통망으로 꼽히는 인덕원~동탄 복선전철(인덕원선)이 착공에 들어간다. 예정대로라면 지난 2월께 착공에 들..




m.biz-m.kr













월곶~판교 복선전철 본격 추진…2025년 개통


월곶~판교 복선전철 건설사업이 오는 2021년 착공, 2025년 개통을 목표로 본격 추진된다. 이에 따라 인천 송도에서 강릉까지 1시간 50분대 열차 운행이 가능해진다. 17일 한국철도시설공단에 따르면 월곶판교 복선전철 건설을 위한 노반공사 기본설계를 18일 착수한다.




www.kyeonggi.com













신창현 “인덕원~동탄선 2026년·월곶~판교선 2025년 개통 예정”


[공감신문] 윤정환 기자=‘인덕원~동탄선’, ‘월곶~판교선’ 복선전철 사업이 각 오는 2026년과 2025년에 개통을 목표로 추진되고 있다는 사실이 드러났다.23일 더불어민주당 신창현 의원(의왕·과천)은 “국토교통부로부터 제출받은 자료에 따르면 인덕원~동탄선, 월곶~판교선 복선전철 사업에 대한 완공 예정일이 각각 2026년과 2025년이다”고 밝혔다.인덕원~동탄 37.1km 복선전철 사업은 지난해 9월 기본설계에 들어갔다. 사업은 올해 기본설계를 끝내고 내년 실시설계를 목표로 한다. 2021년 착공을 시작해 2026년에는 완공을 목




www.gokorea.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just a small update to inform you that, after coordination with other moderators, we will try from now on to devote this thread entirely to subway projects outside of the Seoul Capital Area.

So this thread will only cover existing subways in Busan, Daegu, Daejeon, Gwangju, and potential other systems, including tram systems being considered for other cities (especially Ulsan and Changwon for the time being).

For those interested in projects in the Seoul metropolis, you can of course refer to this thread, which is up-to-date as well:








SEOUL | Public Transport


In last year the Seoul metro has extended a bit. Line 5 has extended towards Hanam Pungsan. Beside this some more extensions of the network is under construction. Line 5 will be extended more west towards Hanam Geomdansan with 3 more stations. It was planned to open in March 2021. Has this...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Opening of Phase 2 of the Donghae Subway Line between Ilgwang (Busan) and Taehwagang (Ulsan)*

On December 28th opened a combination of realigned and double-tracked lines in the South East of Korea, the Daegu Line (Daegu to Yeongcheon), the Yeongcheon Line (Yeongcheon to Gyeongju), and the Donghae Line (Gyeongju to Taehwagang, then Taehwagang to Ilgwang). I'll focus on the consequences of the realignment for the overall rail network in the Railway thread, but here I'm focusing on the southernmost section of this realignment between Ilgwang and Taehwagang.

The line was previously a twisty unelectrified single-tracked line. Since at least the 1990s, there had been planned to upgrade the line. This has finally been done. A first phrase opened in 2016, with the opening of the first phase of the upgraded line (28.5km) between Bujeon and Ilgwang. The line was almost completely realigned, electrified and double-tracked. In addition, new stations were built, for a total of 15 stations in total, and service of the Donghae Subway Line started from Bujeon to Ilgwang. This was the first such line of its kind outside the Seoul Capital Area, with a line officially part of Busan's subway system, but with many characteristics of a commuter rail (line is not underground, distance between stations, lower frequency of trains than on regular subway). On top of the newly introduced subway service, there was of course still Mugunghwa regular train service (originating from Pohang or Daegu), with trains only calling at 4 stations (Bujeon, Centum, ShinHaeundae, Gijang).

Now, the new section part of the Donghae Line of the subway network has been extended, thanks to the completion of the realignment of the tracks. Some of the new track sections had already been put in use over the past few months for Mugunghwa trains but now the entire project has been completed. The line has now been significantly realigned (not completely but still less twisty than before), and more importantly, electrified and double tracked. This now allows for the Donghae Line subway service to be extended to Taehwagang Station (the new name of the former Ulsan Station). The extension has a length of 37.2km, with 8 stations in total. As with the previously opened section of the Donghae Line, subway trains will run around every 15 minutes during rush hour, and 25 minutes otherwise. Service began on December 28th.

It will take 76 minutes to reach Bujeon Station from Taehwagang Station by Subway, but only 51 minutes to ShinHaeundae and 55 minutes to BEXCO, both popular destinations. The cost of one subway fare between Bujeon and Taehwagang will be only 2,500 won.

Of course, there will still be Mugunghwa train service passing through the line as well, and then North to Daegu or Pohang, and which will only call at Namchang and Taehwagang Station.

This is the first time that any sort of rail urban transit is coming to the city of Ulsan (the only Metropolitan City in Korea to not have any urban transit until now). Of course, this will still not bring good intra-city transit within Ulsan, with only 1 station in the city center and 2 in the direct urban periphery, but at least it's a start, better connecting Ulsan with Busan. There are also plans to build up to 4 tram lines in Ulsan.

In addition, by 2025, the subway service is expected to reach BukUlsan Station, located 9.7km further North of Ulsan. BukUlsan Station opened on December 28th as well, but only for Mugunghwa Service, with subway service not expected to start until 2025.

The overall Donghae Line project is also a part of a greater plan to transform Korea's South-East into a mega-city. The megacity would include of course Busan, but also the large cities of Ulsan and Changwon, and smaller cities like Gimhae and Yangsan, as well as the rest of the Gyeongnam Province.






























부산~울산 잇는 동해선 복선전철 개통


[아이뉴스24 박성현 기자] 부산광역시는 부·울·경 메가시티 구축의 초석이 될 ‘동해선(부산~울산) 복선전철’이 28일 새벽 첫차를 시작으로 완전 개통됐다.부산과 울산을 잇는 복선




www.inews24.com













부산~울산 잇는 동해선 복선전철 개통


[앵커]오늘(28)부터 동해선 전철을 타고 1시간여 만에 부산과 울산을 오갈수 있게 됐습니다.두 도시가 한시간 생활권역으로 크게 가까워지며 부울경 메가시티 현실화에 대한 기대감도 높아졌습니다.강소라




www.knn.co.kr


----------

